# The Official League of Legends Thread - Part 18



## Tazmo (Sep 17, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 17, 2013)

*The Official League of Legends Thread*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Bioness (Sep 17, 2013)

post                                          .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

Fking Bio.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 17, 2013)

It is a new age.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2013)

Someone cliff notes worlds so far for me, please.
Can't follow it here so I'll have to settle for a tease.
Also, turns out my stay will be extended two more weeks at this place.
So I'll need someone to play on my account before October, I nominate ace.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> Someone cliff notes worlds so far for me, please.
> Can't follow it here so I'll have to settle for a tease.
> Also, turns out my stay will be extended two more weeks at this place.
> So I'll need someone to play on my account before October, I nominate ace.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> Someone cliff notes worlds so far for me, please.
> Can't follow it here so I'll have to settle for a tease.
> Also, turns out my stay will be extended two more weeks at this place.
> So I'll need someone to play on my account before October, I nominate ace.



So far Europe is dominating in Group B. Wild card GG.EU and SEA's Mineski is not exactly world class since they are last place in their groups with no wins.

Ozone is playing pretty bad. And Group A, China is winning the ladder atm.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

basically, NA's only chance is c9


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

Well at least NA did better than last year


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, much appreciated! I'll check in every few days or so.
Ace think you can play in the next two weeks or is that a no go?
Just think! Maybe you'll succeed where Darth and Vae both failed.
Otherwise maybe I'll ask Terry or Gogeta - or Wesley if my desperation is veiled.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

First random crime I see in GTA V while driving along is some black dude stealing a bike


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

i hope thats a faker ezreal
that shit is op


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

oh god faker pls
fizz


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated! I'll check in every few days or so.
> Ace think you can play in the next two weeks or is that a no go?
> Just think! Maybe you'll succeed where Darth and Vae both failed.
> Otherwise maybe I'll ask Terry or Gogeta - or Wesley if my desperation is veiled.



Not me, I haven't been playing since Worlds started.

Wes is a good player but I don't know if I would trust him with your pw and stuff....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2013)

To quote Kierkegaard, trust is a leap of faith. 
If he betrayed that I'd haunt him like a spectral wraith.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

dat hero shen


----------



## Treerone (Sep 18, 2013)

Haha DSM.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

DSM
FUCK IT ANALYSTLIFE


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2013)

Love the analyst desk, who is the skinny man? He speaks with such _elegance._


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

faker with dem humbling words


----------



## Shozan (Sep 18, 2013)

if Regi beats Faker in lane... I quit posting in this forum till november


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

> Love the analyst desk, who is the skinny man? He speaks with such elegance.



clg's coach
and ogn caster in korea












also that was fakers first fizz game in a professional game


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 18, 2013)

dryrus said lemondogs are second biggest threat in the group


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

αce said:


> clg's coach
> and ogn caster in korea
> 
> 
> ...



im actually pretty hyped to see regi vs faker now.



Lord Genome said:


> dryrus said lemondogs are second biggest threat in the group



i wonder who they think is the next big threat?


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

dyrus is retarded


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

so i dont want to eat my sock
lemondogs pls


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

fool me once, shame on you
fool me twice, shame on me
fool me four times, im nukeduck


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

this nuke duck guy


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

that        vi


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2013)

8/0/2 Regi, wow 
@Ace
hahahaa, like what is nukeduck thinking? Ugh.

edit:
finally got a kill on Zed.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 18, 2013)

Dexter should have just sat mid and maybe _tried_ to get a counter gank with TOO always there.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

leave it to the same people who were chanting usa to also cheer tsm
ugh, these people are unbearable


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

αce said:


> leave it to the same people who were chanting usa to also cheer tsm
> ugh, these people are unbearable



pretty much :\


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

faker is the raid boss


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

RemChu said:


> 8/0/2 Regi, wow
> @Ace
> hahahaa, like what is nukeduck thinking? Ugh.
> 
> ...



it's assassin vs. assassin plus a vi, nukeduck was bound to lose


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 18, 2013)

TSM won, of course they're gonna cheer TSM.

I've been playing GTA V for the past 9 hours, great game


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

> it's assassin vs. assassin plus a vi, nukeduck was bound to lose



dying to vi once is okay
dying twice is questionable
dying 4 times is just being a retard


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 18, 2013)

αce said:


> so i dont want to eat my sock
> lemondogs pls



    youtube plz

They gave Regi a buffet of choices by giving him whatever champion he wanted to play, what did they expect was gonna happen. Also did a 2v2 lane against a cait vs vayne instead they let Vlad run rampant top lane and let Vayne fall behind. 0-2 for LD, bad day for them, but looking good for TSM going into SKT T1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2013)

αce said:


> fool me once, shame on you
> fool me twice, shame on me
> fool me four times, im nukeduck



Krepo just said this too lol.

But yeah I don't understand from LD. Also giving away Zed is retarded. He has a 100% ban / pick for a reason. 

I mean I think the only team that can do that is SKT or OMG.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

lemon dogs have a giant lack of respect for peoples picks
they said that they gave skt1 all their comfort picks in their first game against them. they got stomped
they gave cool ahri in an attempt to counter it. they ended up paying the price
they gave reginald zed. they got stomped.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 18, 2013)

Giving Zed away wasn't even the problem. Getting ganked over and over and ending up with a 6/0 Zed is.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2013)

I rather watch 40 mins of analyst desk than watch an OMG vs GG.EU match.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

that was even more a lack of respect
the zed has a kill and he still plays the lane like its equal and doesn't ward
after dying 3 times

nukeduck, go home, you're drunk











and did they intentionally play vayne against cait?
GO HOME, YOU'RE DRUNK
just 2v1 the vlad


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2013)

"I really want to see a European team win"


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh right obligatory YAY TSM won. 

But it is true, LD just completely disrespect TSM and it cost them that. And in their match against OMG, they just pretty much threw it by diving so hard thinking they can. Because they lost both their matches today, TSM is now above them.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

αce said:


> dying to vi once is okay
> dying twice is questionable
> dying 4 times is just being a retard



true,     true


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

im like
half asleep
can this game end


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

poor gaming gear, they have no business being here


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 18, 2013)

"(21:37) oddone is regi's right hand. giving all
those kills to regi. Oddone is gonna get a big
raise after this game.
(after regi's death) where is oddone? why is he
in mid lane? he has to be next to regi! oddone is
regi's right hand, no wonder regi died.

 "Oh! Reginald just died!" "That's cause his
assistant isn't there" "Where's the oddone?"
"Shouldn't he be working under the president's
schedule?"
 "You want to know how OP Zed is? Even
Reginald can win with Zed"

these Korean casters are hilarious


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

fucking kkoma with the shots fired


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

oh my god hahahah that's exactly what i want


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2013)

"talked to regi earlier, he gave me this skin code, told me to vote sk t1"


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2013)

αce said:


> fucking kkoma with the shots fired



LOL

And doublelift wanting lessons on trash talking from him.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

wait skt1 is blue?
they dont even need to ban zed


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

this game is over


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2013)

αce said:


> wait skt1 is blue?
> they dont even need to ban zed


Explain please?


----------



## Treerone (Sep 18, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Explain please?



SKT get first pick. TSM shouldn't let Faker get Zed and they should drop a ban on it.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

god this game
im gonna have a heart attack


mother faker pls


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

> Explain please?



because blue side gets first pick
if tsm doesnt ban it, faker just first picks it and locks it in
this is a guy who locked in a zed instantly against ktb in a blind pick game
he has balls


tsm has to ban it


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

my body is ready

but my heart isn't


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

was actually expecting a corki ban instead of the fizz


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

why did tsm ban thresh?
mandu hasn't played thresh....like ever


----------



## Xin (Sep 18, 2013)

Morning. 

Watching now too.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2013)

These equalizers are terrible.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

regi ults do nothing

he uses them late after the fact instead of trying to make the play for his team. like literally, skt are beginning to make the engages with their comp.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 18, 2013)

Piglet is a god.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 18, 2013)

Dyrus is soooo far behind, 33mins in and he doesn't have a completed item.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

piglet gives no fck about op corki


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

1 for 4 in a 4v5 ? gg skt


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

piglet got cait
faker got ahri
mandu got zyra

i dont know
if these guys watch ogn or not



im not even happy about that win


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

wildturtle was greedy tho. he played well don't get me wrong but he used his flash just to get faker.

meanwhile piglet fcking getting quadras ez.


piglet is like the sleeper op star in that team.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

piglets end score is kind of misleading
he fucked up early game more than once
impact, faker and bengi set him up for those kills


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> These equalizers are terrible.



no they were not, he was sealing off 3 members from skt every time, he was shut down so much early that he had no damage so sealing off members with it was the best he could do out of it

regi on gragas had no impact tho


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

speaking of which, bengi had a spectacular game
destroyed dyrus
i felt bad


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 18, 2013)

4N said:


> regi ults do nothing
> 
> he uses them late after the fact instead of trying to make the play for his team. like literally, skt are beginning to make the engages with their comp.



You can tell he hasn't really practiced his Gragas seriously as much as his Zed/Ahri. He didn't die, but he didn't do anything either. He played so scared. Well then again everyone played scared as soon as Faker got DFG.

0-17 vs Korean teams for TSM? haha


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

i knew the game was over when tsm traded a tier 2 mid for dragon


all chat:_ worth_


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

αce said:


> piglets end score is kind of misleading
> he fucked up early game more than once
> impact, faker and bengi set him up for those kills



to be fair, considering how hard they were pushing bot lane, it was sort of necessary if they were hgoing to have pressure elsewhere on the map. also, i dnt know how he did it but that kill he got on WT at 2nd tier bot tower was something else. pretty crazy and greedy from WT but at the same time got him TF faster. I don't think Piglet underperform though.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

honestly reginald did okay in laning phase
he can't really do anything when his elise and rumble go full retard

that game was because dyrus and oddone were dead weight
twitch chat still blames reginald tho


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2013)

Cronos said:


> no they were not, he was sealing off 3 members from skt every time, he was shut down so much early that he had no damage so sealing off members with it was the best he could do out of it
> 
> regi on gragas had no impact tho



With the equalizer only hitting Renekton and SKT just simply walking around it, they're not exactly zoned. Regi did have no impact but those equalizers didn't do anything for TSM. 

But yeah what Ace said, SKT got what they wanted and they were comfortable enough to slowly overtake TSM.

Also Objectives > everything. Those turrets helped in the long run with the map control.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

compared to what i usually see from piglet, he did kind of under perform. 
three items on cait will get you a lot of kills when your entire team is insanely strong compared to the other team


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

i mean his ults had no impact and he got out played on the map


----------



## Xin (Sep 18, 2013)

The powerhouse was Ahri again. I didn't really see anyone else doing much damage.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i mean his ults had no impact and he got out played on the map



Same for Dyrus. The equalizer didn't do anything. You can say they were 'zoned' but I just saw them simply walking over it and still hitting the rest of the TSM members. He played terribly, I don't know why he re-engaged at top lane when he knew Lee Sin was there. Then he got snowballed on.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

should have known it was gg when i saw an ahri


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

αce said:


> honestly reginald did okay in laning phase
> he can't really do anything when his elise and rumble go full retard
> 
> that game was because dyrus and oddone were dead weight
> twitch chat still blames reginald tho



he actually did do welll.

in laning phase.

i expected him to do more afterwards.

and twitch chat is dumb. it can have its amusing moments tho.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

oddone got out jungled so hard
oh well, time to sleep

gg skt1

tsm is pretty much fucked in groups now


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Same for Dyrus. The equalizer didn't do anything. You can say they were 'zoned' but I just saw them simply walking over it and still hitting the rest of the TSM members. He played terribly, I don't know why he re-engaged at top lane when he knew Lee Sin was there. Then he got snowballed on.



actually they were wasting a couple of seconds, you can see that a couple of times the backline of skt were waiting for it to expire, and whoever could would try and jump over it, wasting potential potential escapes, plus the slow which is nasty

and yeah i agree he fucked up massively giving away the kills in top


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

oh btw
tsm is
0-15
against koreans

l0l


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2013)

Alright standings so far


*Spoiler*: _SPOILERS FOR CURRENT STANDINGS_ 





```
[GROUP A]
1. OMG                                        4-0
2. SK Telecom T1                     3-1
3. TSM                                         2-2
4. LemonDogs                          1-3
5. GG.EU                                     0-4

[GROUP B]
1. Gambit Gaming                    3-1
2. Fnatic                                      3-1
3. Team Vulcun                         2-2
4. Samsung Ozone                  2-2
5. Mineski                                   0-4
```





Note: NO MATCHES TOMORROW. Everyone gets a break. 

September 19/September 20
7:00 PM PDT / 4:00 AM CEST (as always)

GROUP B
Ozone vs Gambit 	
Fnatic vs Vulcun
Mineski vs Gambit 	
Fnatic vs Ozone 
Vulcun vs Mineski


----------



## Chausie (Sep 18, 2013)

any highlights from last nights games? or should i watch all the games


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't watch any of the GG.EU games. Really boring overall.

TSM vs LD was pretty good.

TSM vs SKT gave me heart attacks pretty much.

I forgot about LD vs OMG, that game was ... pretty close until a certain team threw it.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

HOLY SHIT NIP


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

HOLY SHIT CJ


----------



## Treerone (Sep 18, 2013)

If the CJ change is confirmed I wonder if they'll change out CT and also find a new ADC.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

probably ct will retire, altough he did do well in this past split

and i have no clue who they are going to keep as adc but he will be paired with madlife so i guess even space could do


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

Darius will get changed yay!


----------



## Sansa (Sep 18, 2013)

Why faker hug that trash named Reginald


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

Enemy tears were delicious


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 18, 2013)

Working my rank back up is hard work, but doing it.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

holy shit dude
if flame and ambition really move to frost looks like i have a new baby


flame, madlife and ambition


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

how could i forget shy


----------



## Darth (Sep 18, 2013)

Shy, Flame, and Ambition on the same team?

wtf there's only two solo lanes man.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

apparently ambitions jungle is really good


----------



## Darth (Sep 18, 2013)

Koreans are too harsh on their teams man. Blaze and Frost don't necessarily need to change their lineups. This is why I'm such a big fan of TSM, because they never changed their lineup due to their performance or lack of tournament wins. They're all really good friends and sure Chaox and Rainman left the team, but that was because there was internal drama and someone had to go. 

If you're creating drama in your team you deserved to be kicked. 

Sadly, Regi won't kick himself. :/


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> Shy, Flame, and Ambition on the same team?
> 
> wtf there's only two solo lanes man.



Ambition used to main jungle.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> Koreans are too harsh on their teams man. Blaze and Frost don't necessarily need to change their lineups. This is why I'm such a big fan of TSM, because they never changed their lineup due to their performance or lack of tournament wins. They're all really good friends and sure Chaox and Rainman left the team, but that was because there was internal drama and someone had to go.
> 
> If you're creating drama in your team you deserved to be kicked.
> 
> Sadly, Regi won't kick himself. :/



i think it's very good, if you have absolutely no fucking chance in hell of being the best, then why bother playing ? just to make ends meat ? i don't agree with that

also how are they all friends ? reginald has proven that he thinks of everyone on his team as his slave and nothing more


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 18, 2013)

What? Regi has said multiple times that they're all great friends but he has to seperate work from friendship.


----------



## Darth (Sep 18, 2013)

lol cronos. 

You let your hate blind you. 

You will be a Sith yet my young apprentice.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 18, 2013)

making your friend cry over an argument ? constant bullying and harassing in a completely unproductive argument ? yep, great friends!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 18, 2013)

sounds like what we do to adrian in chat


----------



## Darth (Sep 18, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> sounds like what we do to adrian in chat



Adrian's so lucky to have us.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

I miss adrian


----------



## Darth (Sep 18, 2013)

Why do you miss him? I'm pretty sure he's still here lol.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> Why do you miss him? I'm pretty sure he's still here lol.



hasn't been on LoL.

doesn't talk to us.

he is probably busy playing WoW, with new guyfriends.

he abandoned us.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

> Koreans are too harsh on their teams man. Blaze and Frost don't necessarily need to change their lineups. This is why I'm such a big fan of TSM, because they never changed their lineup due to their performance or lack of tournament wins. They're all really good friends and sure Chaox and Rainman left the team, but that was because there was internal drama and someone had to go.



Koreans care about results. Not being friends. It's also not even up to the players like it is on TSM. It's up to the company that owns the team. I have a suspicion that TSM won't look the same if they get stomped the rest of the group stages. And yes, the CJ teams needed to switch their line ups.

Cpt Jack and Lustboy can't compete with the bot lanes of Sword, KTB, SKT1
Helios is outclassed by many junglers (watch, bengi, dandy, kakao)
flame apparently also beats ambition in solo lane games and top laners in korea generally have the highest level of mechanics.










i won't say they will succeed
but it's not a bad change



also, everyone on cj blaze played jungle main on solo q before the first ever ogn spring 2012
ambition only went to mid for the same reason that madlife went to support even though he was good at solo lanes
because no one else could


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

sounds like they are trying to create an all-star team.

not sure how that would work out.


----------



## Xin (Sep 18, 2013)

Ok, I'll train my Ahri now. 

I hope she's free to play, otherwise I need to farm 300 ip.


----------



## Xin (Sep 18, 2013)

"F?nffacht?tung" vs "Pentakill"

Good thing I play LoL in english and not german.


----------



## Darth (Sep 18, 2013)

4N said:


> hasn't been on LoL.
> 
> doesn't talk to us.
> 
> ...



eh..

i haven't really noticed to be honest. xD Sent him a message on skype earlier today but he hasn't responded. 

Oh well.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 18, 2013)

Xin said:


> "F?nffacht?tung" vs "Pentakill"
> 
> Good thing I play LoL in english and not german.



but that seems like such a lovely word

and adrian left us for WoW?

fair enough. i miss WoW sometimes.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 18, 2013)

I miss WoW every now and then, for like 5 minutes.

Then I remember why I quit the game and how terribly bad it is these days.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 18, 2013)

it's the people i played with and questing that i miss. i loved all the quests.

i didn't enjoy the raiding at all last time i played


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 18, 2013)

When I quit I was raiding 5 hours per day every day of the week.

That shit was crazy, the rest of the day was just spent sitting in Orgrimmar and chatting or doing dailies/Tol Barad.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> I miss WoW every now and then, for like 5 minutes.
> 
> Then I remember why I quit the game and how terribly bad it is these days.



I think the game overall has improved, it is just so much has changed that it puts some of the "older" people off.

Raid Finder did ruin like 40% of the game though, seriously they need to nuke that shit.

I still keep up with the lore because I like it.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 18, 2013)

I know the lore, I read the books.

I'm in the middle of Arthas: Rise of the Lich King.

I finished Stormrage not too long ago.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm dissapointed that Garrosh wasn't killed though.

Vol'jin as the new warchief was a good choice.

Jaina as a crazy evil bitch makes me sad, I liked her.
It's understandable why she is the way she is now though.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> When I quit I was raiding 5 hours per day every day of the week.
> 
> That shit was crazy, the rest of the day was just spent sitting in Orgrimmar and chatting or doing dailies/Tol Barad.



you coulda quested instead!

and i mean quested, not just spam dailies



Bioness said:


> I think the game overall has improved, it is just so much has changed that it puts some of the "older" people off.
> 
> Raid Finder did ruin like 40% of the game though, seriously they need to nuke that shit.
> 
> I still keep up with the lore because I like it.



ye, i miss the lore. i don't feel right reading up about it when i can't experience it in game.

idk, maybe i should renew my sub. don't think i know anyone who still plays though.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm dissapointed that Garrosh wasn't killed though.
> 
> Vol'jin as the new warchief was a good choice.
> 
> ...



dude, spoilers!

have they continued on with the whole magatha poisoning cairne thing yet? baine got revenge or?

though i guess he probably thinks it was garrosh.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 18, 2013)

Jainas crazy what


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 18, 2013)

I already finished all the quests by the time I quit.

And I mean ALL of them.

Also Magatha takes over Thunderbluff as a quest, you help Baine get it back so yes, he does get revenge.

Still sad about that, Garrosh was gonna get wrecked by Cairne


----------



## Chausie (Sep 18, 2013)

reasons i don't play ranked.

chat was awful.

there is no point when it's like that, not even 'just mute and continue to play' works.

garen got ganked once, died, and then insisted he should stay mid with ryze. just went downhill from there.

for some reason, he felt the need to blame the ashe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2013)

WoW was cancer, try being a raid leader.
I'd rather play with every kind of feeder.


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2013)

I did not play WoW. 


Chausie said:


> reasons i don't play ranked.
> 
> chat was awful.
> 
> ...




It gets better....


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2013)

Ranked Queue disabled right while im in a game where a yi is like 30/0

:rofl

no lp lost, Ty God.


----------



## Austin (Sep 18, 2013)

how much is championship thresh gonna be? i have like 1200 rp saved up but i dont feel like paying more


----------



## Bioness (Sep 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm dissapointed that Garrosh wasn't killed though.
> 
> Vol'jin as the new warchief was a good choice.
> 
> ...



These are my thoughts exactly. More than likely Garrosh will escape or something. Though ironically Garrosh was very much a true Warchief with how he was acted.

And yeah the cutscene with Jaina threw me off, I knew she was done with the Horde, but just the way she said it, her and Varian did a complete 180.



RemChu said:


> Ranked Queue disabled right while im in a game where a yi is like 30/0
> 
> :rofl
> 
> no lp lost, Ty God.



I know I was glad when I saw that as well  having a 15/2 Vayne on the other team


----------



## Santí (Sep 18, 2013)

Austin said:


> how much is championship thresh gonna be? i have like 1200 rp saved up but i dont feel like paying more



Just the standard 975.


----------



## Austin (Sep 18, 2013)

oh sick ima fucking get it when it drops


----------



## Chausie (Sep 18, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I did not play WoW.
> 
> 
> 
> It gets better....



ye, people say this, but most of my games are like this. even ones i win.

i'm not exaggerating even, though it may seem like that to some people.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

why get a skin for a champ you will never get to play like 85% of the time?

i mean i would get it because it'll be locked away after worlds but im just saying, normally a skin for highly contested/banned champ isn't usually worth.


----------



## Santí (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes, but realize that Thresh is unlikely to still be banned to hell in S4, since we have no idea what it would look like and no idea who will and will not be OP. Sooner or later (and it will be sooner rather than later) his popularity and bans will decrease.

*Example:* Talon was a fucking bottomfeeder trash tier champ in S2, and immediately become one of the best AD Mids without having to be buffed in S3. This purely happened simply by how the game's balance was changed and items which made him (and many other AD assassins) much more powerful.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

items made talon more prominent and the shift in meta

thresh will always be a contested ban and pick because of his KIT.

there is a huge difference.

also, there is no guarantee to that because for the longest while, blitzcrank continues to be banned just as much as thresh.


----------



## Santí (Sep 18, 2013)

People still ban Blitz? Lol, fucking scrubs.

Lrn 2 dodge hooks.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2013)

4N said:


> why get a skin for a champ you will never get to play like 85% of the time?
> 
> i mean i would get it because it'll be locked away after worlds but im just saying, normally a skin for highly contested/banned champ isn't usually worth.



Who knows, maybe he'll stop getting banned in Season 4. Tbh, Shaco was always banned in most of season 2, or Alistar cause fuck those level 2 ganks. 

I'm getting the skin because I like playing Thresh. In fact I have 89 games of Thresh in ranked, my third most played champion so he's not always going to be banned. Also there are people who get a skin just cause they like it but they don't play the champ.

I.e. I got pulsefire Ez .... never played him once >_>


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Who knows, maybe he'll stop getting banned in Season 4. Tbh, Shaco was always banned in most of season 2, or Alistar cause fuck those level 2 ganks.
> 
> I'm getting the skin because I like playing Thresh. In fact I have 89 games of Thresh in ranked, my third most played champion so he's not always going to be banned. Also there are people who get a skin just cause they like it but they don't play the champ.
> 
> I.e. I got pulsefire Ez .... never played him once >_>



those champs fell out of favor for newer champs though and with the shift in meta again. (tanky/utility junglers seem to be preferred)

the only way thresh will ever get a low ban rate or at least get an increase in playing time is with the rise of a new champ. do you honestly believe that a champ with a blitz pull/locked on dash, a slow which procs a passive that you can use to harass in lane, a skill that can essentially dash members of your team to safety or for engage and an ultimate that serves as great dis/engage with a 99% slow will really fall out of favor any time soon? do you honestly believe that? 

i mean you have a point saying who knows, in season 4 he not be banned as much but that will only ever happen if there is a newer champ who can provide more than thresh can. and if thats not the case, the change in meta has to be so damn drastic that bot lane/duo lane will basically be nothing like how it is now. 

but thresh provides too much to not be a ban priority imo and many others share this sentiment. i normally tend to ban blitz or thresh but never both as i think banning 2 supports is retarded when the current meta places a lot of emphasis on mid lane/jungler snowballing. and more often than not if one team bans blitz, the other will ban thresh or vice versa.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

oh god
season 2 alistar with mobility boots when jungle was 10x easier and towers did less damage was the fucking stupidest thing
he'd just go to the other side of your tower and sandwich you


then he would buy an oracle and it would never run out until it died
and you couldn't kill him anyways


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2013)

im down to play if anyone wants too


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2013)

4N said:


> those champs fell out of favor for newer champs though and with the shift in meta again. (tanky/utility junglers seem to be preferred)
> 
> the only way thresh will ever get a low ban rate or at least get an increase in playing time is with the rise of a new champ. do you honestly believe that a champ with a blitz pull/locked on dash, a slow which procs a passive that you can use to harass in lane, a skill that can essentially dash members of your team to safety or for engage and an ultimate that serves as great dis/engage with a 99% slow will really fall out of favor any time soon? do you honestly believe that?
> 
> ...



Blitz wasn't banned that much in season 2 either (or early season 2? He wasn't that ban worthy). I think they'll fall out of favor soon. Depends on how the meta changes and how the champions play out. If they keep continuing nerf Thresh's damage or his ultimate, then yes he can fall out of favor because he'll be really weak.

Thresh's hook is a skillshot that has a wind-up. And there are many counters to Thresh such as heavy ranged poke with disengage like Zyra and hard engage like Leona. There's a lot of counter play to Thresh and same for Blitz. If blitz misses a hook then he gets harrassed to hell. They're both high risk and high reward champs so thats why people don't like playing against them. Also their invasion at level 1 makes it so easy for them to snowball.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Blitz wasn't banned that much in season 2 either (or early season 2? He wasn't that ban worthy). I think they'll fall out of favor soon. Depends on how the meta changes and how the champions play out. If they keep continuing nerf Thresh's damage or his ultimate, then yes he can fall out of favor because he'll be really weak.
> 
> Thresh's hook is a skillshot that has a wind-up. And there are many counters to Thresh such as heavy ranged poke with disengage like Zyra and hard engage like Leona. There's a lot of counter play to Thresh and same for Blitz. If blitz misses a hook then he gets harrassed to hell. They're both high risk and high reward champs so thats why people don't like playing against them. Also their invasion at level 1 makes it so easy for them to snowball.



well im not aware of all his counterengages and counter picks

but like you said, thresh is a skillshot based champ, same as blitz. i wouldn't use all my bans on both of them. seems pointless.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 18, 2013)

4N said:


> well im not aware of all his counterengages and counter picks
> 
> but like you said, thresh is a skillshot based champ, same as blitz. i wouldn't use all my bans on both of them. seems pointless.



I would if I'm not going to get them. I don't trust solo que enough where my adc can actually position.


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2013)

4N said:


> why get a skin for a champ you will never get to play like 85% of the time?
> 
> i mean i would get it because it'll be locked away after worlds but im just saying, normally a skin for highly contested/banned champ isn't usually worth.


Riot is fucking stupid


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> WoW was cancer, try being a raid leader.
> I'd rather play with every kind of feeder.



I was a raid leader, lol.

Being a raid leader was fine when it was for a guild group that raided all the time together.

Now when you were a raid leader for a pug or a guild in vanilla, that's a different matter completely 

Then again, if you were a raid leader for a casual guild with half retarded players that would stand in fire, I feel sorry for you.
I was personally never stuck in any guild below realm first guilds for more than 2 weeks.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

i just played the hardest game of my life


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> i just played the hardest game of my life



nasus late game op

also your graves had me wondering why he wasn't trying to push. ahead of cait and doesn't wanna fight lol.

i need to get back into ranked soon. i feel the urge coming on slowly.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

So many bad Graves players in lower elos.

It makes me sad.

Every time I see another Graves I'm happy, until I realize how shit they are


----------



## Cronos (Sep 19, 2013)

i was a raid leader, that shit is cool if you're a cool guild


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Depends on how good the guild is.

Every time I would try and be a raid leader for people who didn't play hardcore, I would get super frustrated.

When you have to call out obvious shit like ''move from defile'' or ''move from the laser/fire'' it gets fucking annoying, that should be obvious.
Maybe I was just too used to leading competent players.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2013)

I didn't get far in WoW mainly because I couldn't pay every month for it. Meh.

Anyways, since there was no worlds, I'm just going to post the standings and matches time for tonight. I was going to post what each Team need to do to secure top two but it was too long e_e for TSM they have to win ALL of their matches and SKT has to lose at least 2 in order to get out of groups.

For Vulcun, if they go 4-4 (win 2, and lose 2), Gmb or Fnatic has to lose all their matches in order to secure top two. If Vulcun goes 5-3, either GMB or Fnatic has to lose 3 so vulcun can get top two. 

For Ozone, it's the same scenario. If they lose at least 3 matches, they're no chance of getting to top 2.  


*Spoiler*: _SPOILERS FOR CURRENT STANDINGS_ 





```
[GROUP A]
1. OMG                                        4-0
2. SK Telecom T1                     3-1
3. TSM                                         2-2
4. LemonDogs                          1-3
5. GG.EU                                     0-4

[GROUP B]
1. Gambit Gaming                    3-1
2. Fnatic                                      3-1
3. Team Vulcun                         2-2
4. Samsung Ozone                  2-2
5. Mineski                                   0-4
```





September 19/September 20
7:00 PM PDT / 4:00 AM CEST

GROUP B
Ozone vs Gambit 	
Fnatic vs Vulcun
Mineski vs Gambit 	
Fnatic vs Ozone 
Vulcun vs Mineski


----------



## Darth (Sep 19, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Yes, but realize that Thresh is unlikely to still be banned to hell in S4, since we have no idea what it would look like and no idea who will and will not be OP. Sooner or later (and it will be sooner rather than later) his popularity and bans will decrease.
> 
> *Example:* Talon was a fucking bottomfeeder trash tier champ in S2, and immediately become one of the best AD Mids without having to be buffed in S3. This purely happened simply by how the game's balance was changed and items which made him (and many other AD assassins) much more powerful.





Sant? said:


> People still ban Blitz? Lol, fucking scrubs.
> 
> Lrn 2 dodge hooks.


Santi proving once again that he knows very little about this game and that he talks big but can't back it up. 

1v1 my Blitz bra. I'll rek u like i rekt Adrian. 


Demonic Shaman said:


> Who knows, maybe he'll stop getting banned in Season 4. Tbh, Shaco was always banned in most of season 2, or Alistar cause fuck those level 2 ganks.
> 
> I'm getting the skin because I like playing Thresh. In fact I have 89 games of Thresh in ranked, my third most played champion so he's not always going to be banned. Also there are people who get a skin just cause they like it but they don't play the champ.
> 
> I.e. I got pulsefire Ez .... never played him once >_>


fuck dude. i used to spam ap kog in solo queue only to get pitted against jungle alistars that would camp the fuck out of me. and just literally run around from behind my turret, headbutt me into the middle of lane, and kill me horribly at like level 3. 

fuck that shit. 

And yeah, I bought Spirit Guard Udyr but I don't ever play that guy. 


4N said:


> those champs fell out of favor for newer champs though and with the shift in meta again. (tanky/utility junglers seem to be preferred)
> 
> the only way thresh will ever get a low ban rate or at least get an increase in playing time is with the rise of a new champ. do you honestly believe that a champ with a blitz pull/locked on dash, a slow which procs a passive that you can use to harass in lane, a skill that can essentially dash members of your team to safety or for engage and an ultimate that serves as great dis/engage with a 99% slow will really fall out of favor any time soon? do you honestly believe that?
> 
> ...


Kyle stop talking. 


αce said:


> oh god
> season 2 alistar with mobility boots when jungle was 10x easier and towers did less damage was the fucking stupidest thing
> he'd just go to the other side of your tower and sandwich you
> 
> ...



so fucking glad they nerfed him to the ground lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Fuck Jungle Alistar.

That shit was dumb as fuck 

I've seen 3 people try it in Season 3 and fail horribly, thank god for that.


----------



## Rasengan with gatorade (Sep 19, 2013)

I love Kha'zix


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Meh, Kha'Zix isn't as good as he used to be.

His damage is better now on single targets, but he's still a mere shadow of his former self.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2013)

I was the king cow though I laid waste to teams.
Watch me on support Ali it's a lot better than it seems.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

You weren't good on anything, ever.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Also, fuck this game.

I changed my entire hard drive and it still won't open


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

if ozone sweeps the next 4 games they clinch a playoff spot
mineski is an auto win
i honestly feel like they can beat gambit and fnatic
yes, dandy has a lot of respect for xpeke, but if skt t1 of all teams didn't prepare adequately coming into worlds, then ozone (who faker criticized as having a solo q mentality) definitely did not prepare as well as they should have. 


im surprised faker and piglet admitted to not preparing though
good thing they lost to omg tbh


edit: quarter final spot


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

/ozonefanboy


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

altho im rocking that najin black sword icon for the client


----------



## Darth (Sep 19, 2013)

i personally hope Ozone makes it through group stages. It'd be such a waste not seeing them play a single bo3 in the tournament. 

I've seen all I care to of Gambit and Fnatic so i'm rooting for VulCAN to take the second spot!


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Kyle stop talking.


 Oh whats this. Darth wanna tell someone off but doesn't give any reasoning? How rare. 

Everything I said about thresh just having too much utility right now is right on so I dnt know why you are acting like I hvae something hugely wrong. If I did then terry would have instantly corrected me as we also talked about this on the client as well.

Damn troll. 

if thresh isn't banned for his kit then what is he banned for then? :\


----------



## Darth (Sep 19, 2013)

You guys hear anything?

Sounded like a squirrel. That's impossible though, squirrels can't make noise on the internet. 

Must have been the internet wind... 

whooooooooooooooooooooosh.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

kyle, james
found our game from yesterday


3:50:42


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> You guys hear anything?
> 
> Sounded like a squirrel. That's impossible though, squirrels can't make noise on the internet.
> 
> ...



Wtf that was weird.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Wtf James playing so pussy at level 1 by the tri, WHY ARE YOU SCARED OF LEONA VAYNE AS FIDDLE TRIST?

MAN UP, JAMES.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Also Kyle started W on jungle Lee.

This video already gave me cancer.

EDIT: And he timed the FIRST BLUE


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Trying to lane tax when you get first blood.

Fucking shit Kyle, dear GOD.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

ignore my cs that game it was terribad


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

All the missed charms.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

James missing every rocket jump.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 19, 2013)

why don't more men dress like monte christo?



αce said:


> kyle, james
> found our game from yesterday
> 
> 
> 3:50:42



why is that man naked?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

He's a VMan wannabe.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

well
it didnt show my clutch
flash charm under tower
for first blood
kyle only got it cuz red buff
otherwise my ignite had that


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Why has this fiddle not put any points in W.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 19, 2013)

because he wants to max q first


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

LEVEL 8 STILL 0 POINTS IN DRAIN.

FUCK THIS IS MAKING ME MAD.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> because he wants to max q first



That's retarded, you need 1 point in W even if you're maxing Q.

You're bad Chausie.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

''Is this korea?''

Kyle after 4 people took like 10 sec to kill Leona and multiple skillshots were missed at point blank.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

not always
mandu sometimes never leveled drain until he had too when he played cait/fiddle


also, that kyle flash kick
"best kick NA"

i didnt even see that l0l


----------



## Chausie (Sep 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's retarded, you need 1 point in W even if you're maxing Q.
> 
> You're bad Chausie.



i never said i don't.

it depends on the situation anyway. maybe he didn't feel the need to put a point in it.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

also kyle dont start w on jungle lee


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 19, 2013)

Correct me if i am wrong but doesn't Dorans Blade Lee Sin with LS quints start with W in the jungle

Or is it enough sustain without W


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

i've only seen the doran blade start in competitive play and they always get a huge leash
so they never start w

not sure how it would work in solo q
but in general your leash should be good enough that you don't need the w, your sustain would be good enough


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> i've only seen the doran blade start in competitive play and they always get a huge leash
> so they never start w
> 
> not sure how it would work in solo q
> but in general your leash should be good enough that you don't need the w, your sustain would be good enough



I start W so i dnt end up being so low by time i get to my other buff.

and what is wrong with timing first blue? high elo players and players always recommend timing your buffs. :\


----------



## Chausie (Sep 19, 2013)

4N said:


> I start W so i dnt end up being so low by time i get to my other buff.
> 
> and what is wrong with timing first blue? high elo players and players always recommend timing your buffs. :\



i know snoopeh times them from the first one

he's the only jungler i watch though


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2013)

4N said:


> Oh whats this. Darth wanna tell someone off but doesn't give any reasoning? How rare.
> 
> Everything I said about thresh just having too much utility right now is right on so I dnt know why you are acting like I hvae something hugely wrong. If I did then terry would have instantly corrected me as we also talked about this on the client as well.
> 
> ...



Kyle you kind of went on a rant about Thresh when the original question was "Why buy a skin for a champ if you can't even play him?"

Point is, I have played him. And it's worth it. Plus skins are nice. And thresh is only banned because people can't position. Why was shaco and Alistar banned in season 2? Because level 2 ganks were gay as fuck. And people don't like to deal with it. Yeah there are counter play to it, but people find it easier just to ban them. 

Anyways for Lee Sin, I thought you would start e or q lol. You usually get a good leash at level 1 anyone so it's not really needed to start w. That's what I heard though.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

also, had i not maxed W first hat game, you would have died after that dive bot because of turret aggro.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2013)

Why max W?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Kyle you kind of went on a rant about Thresh when the original question was "Why buy a skin for a champ if you can't even play him?"
> 
> Point is, I have played him. And it's worth it. Plus skins are nice. And thresh is only banned because people can't position. Why was shaco and Alistar banned in season 2? Because level 2 ganks were gay as fuck. And people don't like to deal with it. Yeah there are counter play to it, but people find it easier just to ban them.
> 
> Anyways for Lee Sin, I thought you would start e or q lol. You usually get a good leash at level 1 anyone so it's not really needed to start w. That's what I heard though.



I was starting E first then I figured W would be better, that way im still healthy right out of the jungle plus with pots. I dunno, I prefer to start off W in most cases.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Why max W?



why shouldn't I max W? we had no designated tank that game except for me.  For that game I went W > Q > E. I usuall tend to max Q tho first but I maxed W. worked out in the end too.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

....
you maxed w?


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't know dude. Do what you want. I'm just recommending starting with q and then only taking one point in e and w. Max q. Your ganks are so much less efficient if you don't put points into q. By the time level 6 comes around you do no damage with your combo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2013)

Max W could maybe work with some kind of crazy countergank strat.
Just maybe though, don't actually try to quote me on that.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

counter jungling in solo q is always 50/50
half the time you expect their jungler to be somewhere and hes just sitting in some random bush


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Wait what the fuck, you maxed W but you were intending to max E?

Both of them are wrong, you start Q and max Q for max possible damage.

You also don't time your first buffs because they'll always be up at 7:15, you time other buffs because you don't always take them at the same time.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> I don't know dude. Do what you want. I'm just recommending starting with q and then only taking one point in e and w. Max q. Your ganks are so much less efficient if you don't put points into q. By the time level 6 comes around you do no damage with your combo.



yeah i realized. :c

is there ever a case where I should max E tho?


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

unless you're in lane against an auto attack dependent champion don't max e
i also do it against wukong just to fuck with him


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wait what the fuck, you maxed W but you were intending to max E?
> 
> Both of them are wrong, you start Q and max Q for max possible damage.
> 
> You also don't time your first buffs because they'll always be up at 7:15, you time other buffs because you don't always take them at the same time.



no I max either W or Q 1st or 2nd. I always max E last. is there a case when I should tho?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> unless you're in lane against an auto attack dependent champion don't max e
> i also do it against wukong just to fuck with him



thats pretty scumbag. :c loool


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

No, you always max Q first.

No matter what, you max Q.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> unless you're in lane against an auto attack dependent champion don't max e
> i also do it against wukong just to fuck with him



Tbh you can max anything against Wukong and it'll still fuck him.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

yeah but it's even funnier with e because it does mgc damage that scales with AD and they always build armor


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2013)

Number one scumbag jungle tactic before I left that I saw worked way too well.
Was picking some fast farmer like Shyvana and Zac and just farm up like hell.
Need a gank? Too bad AFK for like 10 minutes or something like that.
Then you finally come out of the jungle so farmed up and fat.


----------



## Darth (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> kyle, james
> found our game from yesterday
> 
> 
> 3:50:42


i lol'd pretty hard at this game. 

but damn that guy was retarded. i would really not want to watch his stream. 


WAD said:


> Number one scumbag jungle tactic before I left that I saw worked way too well.
> Was picking some fast farmer like Shyvana and Zac and just farm up like hell.
> Need a gank? Too bad AFK for like 10 minutes or something like that.
> Then you finally come out of the jungle so farmed up and fat.



not the best idea if the opponent is playing a gank heavy jungler and is making plays in lanes while you're farming up tho.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> yeah but it's even funnier with e because it does mgc damage that scales with AD and they always build armor



Yeah, though I really don't know how to build against Lee Sin in lane zzz. Fuck Lee Sins anyways.


----------



## Darth (Sep 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yeah, though I really don't know how to build against Lee Sin in lane zzz. Fuck Lee Sins anyways.



If you're playing a bruiser that can rush Sunfire, rush it. 

If you're playing an assassin or fighter like Wukong, rush a Phage and Tabi. Assassins should build a vamp scepter and maybe some armor. 

Playing against Lee top isn't that hard lol. You just can't give him kills early.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> If you're playing a bruiser that can rush Sunfire, rush it.
> 
> If you're playing an assassin or fighter like Wukong, rush a Phage and Tabi. Assassins should build a vamp scepter and maybe some armor.
> 
> Playing against Lee top isn't that hard lol. You just can't give him kills early.



Why a phage? Idk I've tried getting vamp + armor but lee sins tend to rape me anyways. He just bullies me under turret tho.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 19, 2013)

pretty sure you can max whatever the fuck you want to make on lee sin


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Pretty sure you're bad at the game and can't comment since all you do is play ARAM.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 19, 2013)

After my last 3 ranked games
I think it's time to transfer


----------



## Xin (Sep 19, 2013)

where    to?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 19, 2013)

Xin said:


> where    to?



Oceania, why


----------



## Xin (Sep 19, 2013)

you trolling me

stop that


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 19, 2013)

Okay


----------



## Xin (Sep 19, 2013)

the schedules for the matches are horrible


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2013)

I hear Australians just play Renekton all day.
I dunno about Kiwis though. They're kinda cray.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 19, 2013)

they like their crocs


----------



## Cronos (Sep 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pretty sure you're bad at the game and can't comment since all you do is play ARAM.



i don't even play anymore lol


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

2nd game in a row where i do amazing
but team doesnt know how to end games ever
the day i find a team that knows how to end a game....

theres only so much i can do


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

well that's enough league for me today


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

oh 4n did okay tho
the second game at least


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> 2nd game in a row where i do amazing
> but team doesnt know how to end games ever
> the day i find a team that knows how to end a game....
> 
> theres only so much i can do



yeah you actually did pretty well both games. that cait quadra in the first game was godly.

i fed darius that game tho and it just snowballed.

but 2nd game i was on a roll and no matter how much pressure teemo put top, even on some occasions attracting 3 of them there, we never pushed as hard as we could.  and we fought, its because they engaged on us when i think we should have backed off a bit til i got there for a re-engage. leblanc wasn't even an issue and though zed wasn't too much of an issue for you, it was the thresh and varus that caused issues. if sona didnt go afk and said she was going to use the bathroom, we would have waited at the very least without travelling outside our base.

game2hard. i usually tend to dislike it because i hate it when people do it to me but i feel i should start spamming ping when to back the fck off cuz no one seems to read fcking chat anyway.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> oh 4n did okay tho
> the second game at least



hey, i was carrying pretty hard that second gae too. gimme some credit too. 

1st game, i was on a roll. then i fed darius, tho to be fair i overestimated our renekton's ability to have the balls to finish off darius. like literallly, u see me going in, dnt wait til i die. then all he did was bitch all game. but i take full responsibility for that game doe.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

also, i need to have some balls as well and stop overestimating my opponents. unless if im playing a full group of plats with terry, most junglers even in gold don't control drag, baron or buffs for that matter. like literally, free drags almost every time when the game is even.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 19, 2013)

So Poppy's E is broken.
Not as in overpowered but bugged.

You know how Taunts still allowed a person to use their abilities? Like if Shen taunted Jax, and an ally was nearby he could still jump to them despite the taunt.

So with Poppy, despite slamming a person into a wall (which is a stun) they can still cast their abilities. Renekton was able to cast both his W and his Q, but it has happened before but i was wondering until now if it's just a random occurence, guess it isn't.
Hmph, yet they said they had fixed her slam.


----------



## Roydez (Sep 19, 2013)

Poppy is just extremely outdated.
There are too many things wrong there to just point them out.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Summoner,

    Thank you for providing me with this information. We have a Technical Support Team in place dedicated to working with issues like this one, so I need to transfer your ticket. A Tech Support Specialist will be contacting you shortly. Thank you so much for your patience!

    RJAHSTAR
    Player Support Specialist
    Riot Games

Soon, I shall play again.


----------



## Roydez (Sep 19, 2013)

Transferring where?


----------



## Roydez (Sep 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> Number one scumbag jungle tactic before I left that I saw worked way too well.
> Was picking some fast farmer like Shyvana and Zac and just farm up like hell.
> Need a gank? Too bad AFK for like 10 minutes or something like that.
> Then you finally come out of the jungle so farmed up and fat.



Go Meteos mode and do both of these at the same time.


----------



## Darth (Sep 19, 2013)

Xin said:


> you trolling me
> 
> stop that



You can't tell us what to do.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Roydez said:


> Transferring where?



To the Technical Support?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

You've got to be kidding me.

Installed my graphic drivers update for like the 4th time, finally worked successfully and BAM, LoL worked.

I thought they were fine earlier but I couldn't start Chivalry either


----------



## Chausie (Sep 19, 2013)

wow vae

just

wow


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

What, everything was fine and it even said it was up to date.

Not to mention I did it THREE TIMES BEFORE THAT TO BE SAFE.

Fuck computers sometimes.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> wow vae
> 
> just
> 
> wow


**


----------



## Shingy (Sep 19, 2013)

I've almost got a full match history of rumble wins. 

Holy shit. I wonder if it's just the shitty people I'm playing against.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 19, 2013)

and I've just now learned just how effective getting your cs up is.

I faced a Jax top lane and this idiot was just focusing on killing me. He got 3 kills on me, but I didn't let him cs under turret. So at 20 minutes the cs score between us was 121 - 26, and he told me I sucked and I told him that every 15 cs is basically a kill, (from demonic shaman) and he said I was stupid.  He engaged me and I just used my flame, double e, ulti, he tried to ulti but he just burned in my triple dots while being slowed by my scepter.

So now in ranked my champions for roles are

Rumble - Top
Lux - Mid

and I can't play any other roles.


----------



## Santí (Sep 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Santi proving once again that he knows very little about this game and that he talks big but can't back it up.





You're just salty that your Knifecat build was only good in theory, and mediocre in practice.



Darth said:


> 1v1 my Blitz bra. I'll rek u like i rekt Adrian.



Once I'm back in NA, I'll be more than happy to.


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2013)

So what's good and what are the predictions?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

I'M SO RUSTY.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

> So at 20 minutes the cs score between us was 121 - 26,



:sanji



*Spoiler*: __ 



:sanji


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

prediction is that ozone sweeps the rest of the matches


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2013)

Ozone vs Gambit
Fnatic vs Vulcun
Mineski vs Gambit
Fnatic vs Ozone
Vulcun vs Mineski

Those are the matches.

Also I got the blue screen of death while I was playing ranked. Wat the fuck, shitty laptop.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

why is phreak trying to argue with monte
pls


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Because Phreak makes a valid point.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

lol monte

ozone plz do not disappoint


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

he was implying that monte's point about najin sword being more exposed to 3v1 dives was wrong based on their results in group stages
not a valid point

especially since that was ogn spring....


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

also genja is ugly as fuck


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

i think we need to put ace on suicide watch tonight...

just in case


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

2+ years of being a CLG fan and watching Blaze crash and burn in the OGN finals and NLB round 1
And you think Ozone not making it out of groups is going to make me suicidal?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

daaamn

imp's voice is deep

like his appearance is totally misleading.


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2013)

Genjas voice is deep as fuck. Easily a russian mobster.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

dade looks like a mushroom


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> 2+ years of being a CLG fan and watching Blaze crash and burn in the OGN finals and NLB round 1
> And you think Ozone not making it out of groups is going to make me suicidal?


....

Yeah... .

Good thing I'm not ace.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> 2+ years of being a CLG fan and watching Blaze crash and burn in the OGN finals and NLB round 1
> And you think Ozone not making it out of groups is going to make me suicidal?



hmmmm

thats  a good fcking point 

by automatically being clg fans, we are trained in withstanding disappointment.

also, diamond's english is getting better. and his voice is deep as hell as well

these appearances thou


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

im glad diamond and alex are recognizing that ozone is underperforming compared to korea
instead of reddits circle jerk that ozone is just bad


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Ace calling someone else ugly.

l0l.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> dade looks like a mushroom



super mario inc


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

dade finally got a comfort pick


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> im glad diamond and alex are recognizing that ozone is underperforming compared to korea
> instead of reddits circle jerk that ozone is just bad



pro players know what they are talking about.

vulcan thinks dade is a one trick pony.

calling a pro player a one trick pony. im pretty certain that all pro players can play a huge variety of champs efficiently but they always have their comfort picks. i know mancloud ain't no douche but i still feel it was a bit cocky of him to say.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

alex on karthus

gggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

mata's sona isn't madlife level
unlike his thresh

but i think it was more to take it away from gambit since they played it all week





but dandy got a comfort pick
as did imp
as did dade


lets see if they adjusted properly






its hard to 3v1 dive a zac


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

imp caught out early

both summoners blown

zzz


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

> Ace calling someone else ugly.
> 
> l0l.



my blow up dolls would like a word with you


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

How are Imp and Mata not winning lane when they forced Genja back before first creep wave


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

holy crap

dem wards


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

muramana by 20

is this real life


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Not that hard as Ezreal.

Especially in mid.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

gambit has 0 towers
if they win this game im done


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2013)

Dade making Ezreal really annoying.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

That Ezreal farm/build tho.


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2013)

omg. Genja is 13 and Dade is 17. Lol.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

you can see the difference between dade's comfort champions and the other shit he played
its like night and day

now imagine his zed


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

voidle died to minions

i dunno whats happening anymore


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 19, 2013)

The dominance here is astounding.

This is why you make plays, kids.  Otherwise you take the slow crawl to defeat.

Also don't play Aatrox in jungle.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2013)

4N said:


> voidle died to minions
> 
> i dunno whats happening anymore





> Crs Edward Abgaryan ‏@EdwardCarryLoL 37m
> 
> 50% of game sso win alrdy . they took away sona from gambit  @LoLeSports #worlds





> Crs Edward Abgaryan ‏@EdwardCarryLoL 34m
> 
> didnt mean anything bad when i post about sona . i mean sona its most pickd champion from last 2years M5-Gambit @LoLeSports #worlds



Because of the lack of initiaton and it's entirely about anti-intiation against a poke comp, Gambit's team wasn't going to work under turret. They would have to fight in open space


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

ozone
just 
stomped

beautiful


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> you can see the difference between dade's comfort champions and the other shit he played
> its like night and day
> 
> now imagine his zed



I think Genja's screw up bot messed them up real good. And Diamond engaging early with alex on j4 was odd to me too.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

that was the biggest stomp i've seen in a while
0 towers


----------



## Treerone (Sep 19, 2013)

Dade has redeemed himself.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

αce said:


> that was the biggest stomp i've seen in a while
> 0 towers



o towers


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Dunno why Diamond tried to build a BotRK with no designated tank on Gambit.


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> The dominance here is astounding.
> 
> This is why you make plays, kids.  Otherwise you take the slow crawl to defeat.
> 
> *Also don't play Aatrox in jungle.*



Lol, it's very successful in EU and China(iirc). Please.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2013)

Group B is more interesting than Group A imo. 

Group A is pretty much set with OMG and SKT. Unless SKT and OMG slips up tomorrow but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2013)

Do you guys agree with Dyrus saying that Group B is overall easier?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

Easier? No, there are more good teams in there, making it harder.

That's why it's so even.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Do you guys agree with Dyrus saying that Group B is overall easier?



wat

when did dyrus say that?

thats just so dumb

two of the biggest european powerhouses are there

a top tier korean team is there

and arguably best team NA is there as well

what part of that is easier? o.O


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2013)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> when did dyrus say that?
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]cJeeoXrcPBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Lol, it's very successful in EU and China(iirc). Please.



Why would you play him in the jungle when he's a monster top laner?  Then you could put a more optimal choice (like Elise ) in the jungle?  The Aatrox jungle game we saw earlier worked because of the huge amount of engage that team had (Lissandra, Leona + Aatrox to follow them up). Diamond only ganked _once_ that entire game, and it was the mid lane which he gave up first blood, even with his passive rolling.  The rest of the time he had to dedicate himself to farming and Gambit couldn't get anything going.  He couldn't show up to help bot lane because no passive, couldn't go top because Zac, and obviously couldn't go mid (sadly this would have been the only good idea with Karthas building the early Sorc shoes to deal chunks of damage to Ez).  And as Vae pointed out, his decision to go with BotRK early on didn't help things.  That team needed a tank and neither of the two characters likely to have gone tank did. 

 If Diamond had played Elise that game, I can't say they would have won, but it definitely wouldn't have been so free for Ozone.  They would have been able to play more aggressive instead of just farming their life away to no avail.  The game got to a point very quickly where Aatrox couldn't even make plays, and that's what he's best at.

Character has great jungle sustain though, I will say.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

uh group A is harder since omg and skt t1 are the scariest groups in the group stages
although he's crazy if he thinks tsm would advance through group B


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 19, 2013)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> when did dyrus say that?
> 
> ...



Well... compared to Group A which has OMG and SKT and they're just as a powerhouse (probably even bigger) And Ozone was a bit weak in the first two days so... it does seem like Group B is easier than Group A.

But I kinda disagree, they're both just as hard.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2013)

althouh dyrus said that LD was the second biggest threat in his group
meaning he disregarded omg or skt t1
meaning that he's even more of an idiot than i thought


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Why would you play him in the jungle when he's a monster top laner?


 Because he's a champ that needs a good lead like jax and riven to be useful which no team would nor should let happen.



> Then you could put a more optimal choice (like Elise ) in the jungle?  The Aatrox jungle game we saw earlier worked because of the huge amount of engage that team had (Lissandra, Leona + Aatrox to follow them up). Diamond only ganked _once_ that entire game, and it was the mid lane which he gave up first blood, even with his passive rolling.  The rest of the time he had to dedicate himself to farming and Gambit couldn't get anything going.  He couldn't show up to help bot lane because no passive, couldn't go top because Zac, and obviously couldn't go mid (sadly this would have been the only good idea with Karthas building the early Sorc shoes to deal chunks of damage to Ez).  And as Vae pointed out, his decision to go with BotRK early on didn't help things.  That team needed a tank and neither of the two characters likely to have gone tank did.
> 
> If Diamond had played Elise that game, I can't say they would have won, but it definitely wouldn't have been so free for Ozone.  They would have been able to play more aggressive instead of just farming their life away to no avail.  The game got to a point very quickly where Aatrox couldn't even make plays, and that's what he's best at.
> 
> Character has great jungle sustain though, I will say.


I don't see the point of this post. I thought we were arguing about Aatrox jungle. Not if Diamond should have played elise. If so then yes he should not have engaged the jarvan. Even then the whole Gambit team wasn't doing well. Genja caught out and losing lane hard and even Darien was losing his lane. Also, you can go tank Aatrox especially since he has a free GA.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Because he's a champ that needs a good lead like jax and riven to be useful which no team would nor should let happen.
> 
> 
> I don't see the point of this post. I thought we were arguing about Aatrox jungle. Not if Diamond should have played elise. If so then yes he should not have engaged the jarvan. Even then the whole Gambit team wasn't doing well. Genja caught out and losing lane hard and even Darien was losing his lane. Also, you can go tank Aatrox especially since he has a free GA.


Aatrox duels so well in top lane though, and if you need a lead (against say someone like Zac) that's what the jungler is there for (Vi/Aatrox is a devastating comp, for example).  His sustain and escape allows him to play passively until the point that he gets a proper lead.  And if Aatrox has passive rolling at level 6 and all ins you, you're not beating him in a 1v1.  On the flipside, If it were Darien that had lost his passive that early, at least he would have been able to farm in a lane where he would get more gold for his time spent there.

Point is that once Aatrox lost his passive that early, he had to commit to farming because his gank potential was pretty much gone.  No one was there to follow him up.  And by the time passive got back up, the game was already in the shitter.  I don't think any of Diamond's other picks would be shut down that hard that early on (Yes, even Karma).  Elise was just the example I used since she was picked that game alongside Aatrox.

Aatrox isn't the worst pick by any means in jungle, he just needs very specific teams.

And you're right, engaging Jarvan was a terrible, terrible idea.


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2013)

You assume that there won't be a 2v1 lane


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2013)

You jungle Aatrox because he has good clear, he stays at decently high HP which allows for ganks, his ganks aren't bad with a knock up and slow, and he allows you to dive stuff early, his passive is stupidly good.

He should've just built pure tank though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 19, 2013)

And why would that be an issue?  Just do what every top laner does in that situation: farm and play defensively.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 19, 2013)

hero cyanide with the clutch save


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> He should've just built pure tank though.



Yeah that was probably the biggest issue.  Idk what Gambit was even thinking that game.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

yellowstar

just landed

a 5 guy zyra ult STUN

that shit is so incredibly hard.

vulcan just got baited


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 20, 2013)

Well this game is over. Whenever Vulcun gets behind, they don't win.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 20, 2013)

4N said:


> yellowstar
> 
> just landed
> 
> ...



It's not as hard if Vulcun is just tunneling into xPeke with 5 people though lol.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> And why would that be an issue?  Just do what every top laner does in that situation: farm and play defensively.



have you seen the 2v1 lanes? top laners get at most 11 cs.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 20, 2013)

Tunneling too hard on Peke. 

Oh well.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 20, 2013)

how was ozone vs gambit ? quick before i have to leave!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> how was ozone vs gambit ? quick before i have to leave!



Ozone had a double ad comp / poke comp where Gambit had no initiation. Ozone took pretty much the turrets while poking down Gambit. Gambit had no turrets. So yah.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 20, 2013)

Hopefully this isn't just a night of snowballing lol.



Original Sin said:


> have you seen the 2v1 lanes? top laners get at most 11 cs.



Nah I haven't seen one in a long time tbh.  Thing about that is though that Aatrox along with the enemy top laner would have been shut down too.  So equal amounts of catching up to on both teams, assuming that the game isn't going too heavily in one team's favor.  But I'll concede this point anyway because I didn't properly consider the possibility of him getting shut down that hard in this scenario (even though I would hope ~11 cs is some sort of exaggeration).


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

> how was ozone vs gambit ? quick before i have to leave!



it was like
mike tyson punching a 5 year old in the face


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

αce said:


> it was like
> mike tyson punching a 5 year old in the face



thats an exaggeration

it was more like

mike tyson in his prime giving top contenders 1 round K.O.s.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 20, 2013)

Yiliang Peng ‏@CLGDoublelift 4m

the apple pie was not enough


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

Voidle is taking so many kills that are already secured


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Voidle is taking so many kills that are already secured



its sona. not surprising.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

ozone plllss


----------



## Treerone (Sep 20, 2013)

Dade...pls...


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

siiigh

ozone :c

well fnatic is playing well so no worries about that. dade doe, why u give corki 2 kills top?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 20, 2013)

Fnatic right now.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

why didnt ez take barrier

why did dade give away 2 kills top?

sigh

fnatic is definitely a top contender. they are playing so well. props gotta go to them.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

and they never fucking ban corki

ban the blasted champ already 0_0


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 20, 2013)

These games are not good for my heart and blood pressure.

Although if I was a CLG fan I would've died a long time ago.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 20, 2013)

Would rather see Dade play his nerfed champs than playing champs for the first time in pro games.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm too sad ... Well Fnatic is guaranteed basically top two.

Alright standings so far


*Spoiler*: _SPOILERS FOR CURRENT STANDINGS_ 





```
[GROUP A]
1. OMG                                        4-0
2. SK Telecom T1                     3-1
3. TSM                                         2-2
4. LemonDogs                          1-3
5. GG.EU                                     0-4

[GROUP B]
1. Fnatic                                      5-1 
2. Gambit Gaming                    4-2
3. Team Vulcun                         3-3
4. Samsung Ozone                  3-3
5. Mineski                                   0-6
```





Same time as always 7 PM PDT / 4 AM CEST

GROUP A
LD vs SKT 
OMG vs GG.eu 
TSM vs SKT 
GG.eu vs LD 
OMG vs TSM


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 20, 2013)

Wait wtf? TSM plays SKT again?

Well yup.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Wait wtf? TSM plays SKT again?
> 
> Well yup.



Despite the outcome of the last match and the Korean circle jerk, I still believe TSM can pull an upset against SKT T1. This time around TSM gets blue side, meaning first pick and a chance for Ahri or Zed for Regi. I remember when Faker was interviewed after he won champion summer, he said that he wasn't scared of Regi's Zed so they might let it through. If they do however ban both, he has more room to play Karthus and not get insta-gibbed by an assassin (jk Fizz, fking Faker). Also if they use 2 bans on Regi, we get more comfort picks for Dryus and Oddone (Noct/Vi, Shen, and Karth s2 TSM)

Also Dyrus, after his win against LD and practically 2v1 top, he got a little to damn cocky for his own good and said himself that he didn't respect Renek/Lee


> Marcus ‏@LoLDyrus 18 Sep
> 
> Just wanna let my fans know I was a bit overexcited and underestimated lee/renek kill pressure. My apologies to group b for my inner dblift.


I'm a TSM fan and even I laughed on how he just got smashed after acting so cocky, so unless he is a total fking idiot, he hopefully won't make the same mistake. 

Also, TSM's back are now against the wall and what we've seen from the past splits, they do really well under pressure.

Also, fking Faker
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znFghm3EZes[/YOUTUBE]
Not surprised the casters didn't catch that, he reaction time is so damn fast!


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xGXDxvBoaVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> [youtube]xGXDxvBoaVo[/youtube]


*Crowd cheering*


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh crowd, you so silly.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LKsubemeICA[/YOUTUBE]

Interesting.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 20, 2013)

αce said:


> it was like
> mike tyson punching a 5 year old in the face





i am pleased


----------



## Treerone (Sep 20, 2013)

If 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ozone and Gambit


 end up tied is it a bo1 or bo3 to decide who moves on?


----------



## Cronos (Sep 20, 2013)

Treerone said:


> If
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



this also interests me, prob bo3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't they usually in the case of a tie advance those with less game time?
Like if one team won in 40 and the other in 30 the latter has position prime.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 20, 2013)

i think it's too important of a tournament to advance teams just based on that


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

They did that at last worlds I think.

Or some big tournament.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2013)

anyone wanna help me kidnap mineski?


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

so basically gambit has to lose to fnatic (or vulcun) and then ozone has to beat vulcun and mineski
still hope


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

oh damn my boy faker plays tonight


----------



## Cronos (Sep 20, 2013)

i think it will be a tie


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2013)

αce said:


> so basically gambit has to lose to fnatic (or vulcun) and then ozone has to beat vulcun and mineski
> still hope



Yeah, sadly it's gunna be hard for gambit unless they bring up their game. I don't see Ozone losing to either vulcun and definitely not mineski.  Mineski is just free wins.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2013)

anyone still play wow here?

on eu servers

got 7 days free game time and i don't like it, it's scary, yet i need to see what else has happened


----------



## Cronos (Sep 20, 2013)

vulcun could beat ozone, that's definitely not off the table for me


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

αce said:


> so basically gambit has to lose to fnatic (or vulcun) and then ozone has to beat vulcun and mineski
> still hope



fnatic are pretty scumbag tho.

i can totally seeing them being beaten (more like give a free win to gambit)


----------



## Treerone (Sep 20, 2013)

Well if Gambit beats Fnatic prepare for the collusion accusations being everywhere.

Will be an interesting Group B finish no matter what.


----------



## Darth (Sep 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> anyone wanna help me kidnap mineski?


WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH MY CHAUSIE?!?!


αce said:


> oh damn *my boy* faker plays tonight



Apparently he belongs to half of the lol playerbase. 

Fucking bandwagoners.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

yes im a bandwagoner even though i was fangasming over faker the moment he pulled out leblanc in ogn SPRING
i also even debated ambition vs faker in the all star selection like 4 fucking months ago (although i'll admit i thought ambition was better back then, faker was even humble enough to say he was better in the spring split)


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

90% of reddit didn't even know who faker was before ogn summer even started


----------



## Darth (Sep 20, 2013)

omg nobody cares you stupid fanboy.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

baits op
najin sword the besto


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH MY CHAUSIE?!?!
> 
> 
> Apparently he belongs to half of the lol playerbase.
> ...




i'm sorry, not my fault mineski are the sweetest things in the tournament 

so i log facebook for the first time in ages to find out about your ear blood. fucking delightful.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats, you bandwagoned a mid who was raping supports on LeBlanc.

You just joined the bandwagon early, that doesn't make you special Ace.


----------



## Darth (Sep 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Congrats, you bandwagoned a mid who was raping supports on LeBlanc.
> 
> You just joined the bandwagon early, that doesn't make you special Ace.



YEAH WHAT HE SAID. 

Wait, we taking turns trolling him or do you just wanna take over?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

Why is sjokz.

So god damn beautiful


----------



## Darth (Sep 20, 2013)

i think i'll use this set for at least a day.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2013)

hahahaa keep it for a month man.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

Actually, it does make me special. That's like saying people who liked Toyz when he destroyed Garena one week with like 7 straight immortal Anivia games jumped the bandwagon early. No, they were his early fan base. The player needs to do something before you recognize them. Faker only started playing in OGN spring so when else am I supposed to like him? Before he's even a pro? l0l.

The bandwagon only started after he made the Zed play and after he was MVP for OGN Summer. I thought he was among the best before anyone even considered him Madlife tier at his position.


ITT: Early fanbase = Early bandwagon. 




I'm pretty sure Hady is just baiting me but otherwise I would be surprised since he's actually educated. Unlike the neanderthal in this thread.


----------



## Xin (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

ITT: Fucking Darth. Hows your ear blood?


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

apparently you guys haven't seen
weixiao's girlfriend


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

prediction for tonight: reginald kills faker twice in lane and then tsm stomps the game


----------



## Darth (Sep 20, 2013)

αce said:


> ITT: Fucking Darth. Hows your ear blood?


happily back to liquid form!


αce said:


> apparently you guys haven't seen
> weixiao's girlfriend



pics.


----------



## Xin (Sep 20, 2013)

When will the game start?


----------



## Darth (Sep 20, 2013)

Xin said:


> When will the game start?



8 hours from now.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2013)

αce said:


> apparently you guys haven't seen
> weixiao's girlfriend



you say that then don't post pics

what's wrong with you guys



Darth said:


> happily back to liquid form!
> 
> 
> pics.



it's still bleeding?

maybe you should get that checked out


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

Nah man, everyone who watched OGN were already on the Faker bandwagon when he started with the LB games, so it's not like it was an early fan base, it was just DA BANDWAGON.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i'm sorry, not my fault mineski are the sweetest things in the tournament
> 
> so i log facebook for the first time in ages to find out about your ear blood. fucking delightful.



I like how despite how far they are down they still don't mind to join the dance. Unlike the many other teams that are there.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I like how despite how far they are down they still don't mind to join the dance. Unlike the many other teams that are there.



Ye, that's what makes them seem so nice.

it doesn't matter that they are losing, they are using the experience to learn and to meet teams they admire


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2013)

We prolly won't see them again though since them winning seemed like what happened in NA Spring LCS with Coast.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2013)

best possible yi build ever?


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

just google 苏小妍


----------



## Darth (Sep 20, 2013)

αce said:


> just google 苏小妍



uh,

regi's girlfriend is hotter. 





and so is westrice's.









fuck like half of the NA pro's have girlfriends just as hot lol.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

leena is attractive but those photos are insanely shopped


----------



## Darth (Sep 20, 2013)

αce said:


> leena is attractive but those photos are insanely shopped



HOW DARE YOU 

**


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

Wat do when friends are terrible


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 20, 2013)

Chuusie pls


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2013)

i take no blame for that monstrosity of a game


----------



## Darth (Sep 20, 2013)

vae wtf is that horrendous nidalee build?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

The best build you've ever heard of.

I just sold my Merc treads and Iceborn at the end, DON'T JUDGE MY BT.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 20, 2013)

ROFL that's awesome.

It is probably Vi's sister or whoever related to Vi for the upcoming champion. (X was here?)


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2013)

Vi fat hands! haha

at the bottom too 'silly hat lady'

i think i will like this champ


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't know how people in NA have these hot gf's and decent managers and we have people like Snoopeh, Krepo, Xpeke, and probably some others with nothing.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't most NA pros have Asian GF's

I think that has somehow something to do with it


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't have low standards but those girls aren't hot.
Beauty in the eye of the beholder, but they're really not.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I don't know how people in NA have these hot gf's and decent managers and we have people like Snoopeh, Krepo, Xpeke, and probably some others with nothing.



ye, generally, the eu teams are a lot more attractive. i think some likely do have girlfriends, you just don't hear about it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2013)

Or maybe my standards aren't low?
Plenty of pretty girls around, you know?


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2013)

Those girls are not low standards.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 20, 2013)

They're alright. Kind of typical in the bay.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 20, 2013)

In any case I wouldn't gf them.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

they aren't exactly the highest standard either


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

tsm faces skt t1 and omg
ok
fair matches today


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2013)

Yo
just did a jungle zed vs jungle shen in ranked

mad fun

15 kills, end game I LITERALLY EXPLODED SHEN A NEW ASSHOLE!


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

i don't think _literally_ is the word you're looking for


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2013)

LITERALLY.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 20, 2013)

Bay girls? We have some pretty good looking girls here. Not many can beat us on that.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2013)

I didn't even see what happened man,

R, Botrk active, ignite+ mash buttons,

dude explodes in a sec. 

fucking too funny.

Master Yi? Exploded

Vayne? Exploded.

so nice.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2013)

Is the world's thingy on tonight?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 20, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Is the world's thingy on tonight?



It's right now.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah the broadcast just started. like 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 20, 2013)

Zed probably one of my most hated champs.

Every time I pick lux in ranked, automatic zed ffs.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

well, zed shits on lux.....so why not?
also, swag cristo shows up again


----------



## Shingy (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm getting better at that match up though, considering it's so constant.

I just keep bursting early, q, e, ult, b, come back do the same thing. Free farm for a while.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

dear god

fnatic vs gambit tomorrow

doesn't matter if ozone win their games tomorrow. fnatic will throw, gambit is gonna win and ozone will go home. :c


----------



## Shingy (Sep 20, 2013)

and I have a feeling TSM's gonna win their SKT match up.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

people keep talking about faker

when it was the bot lane that carried that game. not saying faker didn't play a huge role but damn, can that bot lane get a bit more respect? it sucks having a star like faker; everyone else is really overshadowed.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2013)

Holy hell we Riven nao.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2013)

FAKER RIVEN OH GOD PLS


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

if faker pulls this off im done with life


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Holy hell we Riven nao.



Dat Riven mid rofl!


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

RIVEN 

FAKER PLS

if he wins this..... i'll acknowledge faker as my overlord


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

> people keep talking about faker
> 
> when it was the bot lane that carried that game. not saying faker didn't play a huge role but damn, can that bot lane get a bit more respect? it sucks having a star like faker; everyone else is really overshadowed.




mandu and piglet haven't carried a single game this tournament...


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2013)

IVE NEVER BEEN SO EXCITED


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

he has been practicing riven in solo q as well.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 20, 2013)

SINGED


----------



## Shingy (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm really liking LD's team atm.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

αce said:


> mandu and piglet haven't carried a single game this tournament...



wat

that last game they played against TSM, they did pretty damn well. 

they haven't been useless either. >_>


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

welp

not worshipping faker as my overlord.

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Shingy (Sep 20, 2013)

I've never seen a riven mid.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

corki op

dat piglet and bengi coordiination


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

> wat
> 
> that last game they played against TSM, they did pretty damn well.
> 
> they haven't been useless either. >_>



only if you're looking at their end score


they died needlessly twice against xpecial and wildturtle
that game was won because bengi destroyed dyrus







also, i spoke too soon
piglet carrying this game


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2013)

4N said:


> people keep talking about faker
> 
> when it was the bot lane that carried that game. not saying faker didn't play a huge role but damn, can that bot lane get a bit more respect? it sucks having a star like faker; everyone else is really overshadowed.


just a game.
enjoy.

Well I'll be working on getting into b2, I'll catch up on worlds later.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2013)

Faker doesn't have to carry. LD's coordination will lead SKT to victory.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

skt1 with the fnatic tactics

so scumbag


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2013)

that piglet cleanse


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

piglet and bengi wid dem plays


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 20, 2013)

Someone pointed out that LD has all AD against a Singed. 

So yeah, this is over.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

thornmail
yup
gg


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

skt botlane and bengi carried that game undoubtedly

can't worship faker as my overlord just yet it seems


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

i don't know why you keep doubting the faker hype
he's lived up to it


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2013)

Zed needs a new skin. Unmasked zed.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

αce said:


> i don't know why you keep doubting the faker hype
> he's lived up to it



not really doubting the hype

but i want to see a performance from faker where he just makes da playz against a powerhouse, like perhaps OMG or Gambit or Fnatic.

when that happens, i will take the knee and give my kingdoms in the North to him.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

avoid solo q for the week
mid rivens incoming


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

> not really doubting the hype
> 
> but i want to see a performance from faker where he just makes da playz against a powerhouse, like perhaps OMG or Gambit or Fnatic.
> 
> when that happens, i will take the knee and give my kingdoms in the North to him.



apparently you didn't watch the ogn finals


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

αce said:


> avoid solo q for the week
> mid rivens incoming




too late. faker been practicing dat riven.


αce said:


> apparently you didn't watch the ogn finals


oh i saw the highlights.

BUT STILL

can't get my hopes up just yet. patiently biding my time...


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

So someone actually negged me for being ''ugly and nerdy '' in the member picture thread.

Wat.

Went on their profile, my eyes hurt from all the pink.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

you're beautiful
and i love you


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you ace, that makes me feel better.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

Also, you guys, call me on skype.

I know you in dat convo.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

actually im not on skype
cant right now anyways


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

You're logged on.

You're never logged on unless in a call.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 20, 2013)

I can't wait til group stages are over because I really hate these GG.EU and Mineski games.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

This is a terribly sad stomp.

I can stand Mineski games because the players are actually good decent, and they get better from each game, they just lack the level of the best.

GG.EU are just terrible on every level.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I can't wait til group stages are over because I really hate these GG.EU and Mineski games.



Truth. But the fans like Mineski. I think Southeast Asia may be shaking their heads though.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

SEA can't really shake their heads if their best team is getting outplayed on every level.

Not like SGS would have been better.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2013)

I am thinking it is more of a pride thing for Taipei.

But it's not that but Mineski was already out but got real lucky and beat the top teams. Just like with GGU from NA spring.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

if omg and skt t1 win both their gams they are in quarter finals
meaning tomorrow's games are pointless for group A

other than regional pride
skt t1 vs omg will be hype


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I am thinking it is more of a pride thing for Taipei.
> 
> But it's not that but Mineski was already out but got real lucky and beat the top teams. Just like with GGU from NA spring.



Wut? The Taiwanese team is the Gamania Bears, not Mineski.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2013)

gamania bears 2013



skt t1 vs tsm is hype


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2013)

kkoma sounds like a fearful man

faker more scared of his coach than losing


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

kkoma is probably terrifying
piglet almost quit the team because kkoma scolded him so hard


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wut? The Taiwanese team is the Gamania Bears, not Mineski.



I mean as in SEA as a whole.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

kkOma was too harsh as a team captain and player so he became a super harsh coach instead.

Seems to be working well.


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

can't argue with the results


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> So someone actually negged me for being ''ugly and nerdy '' in the member picture thread.
> 
> Wat.
> 
> Went on their profile, my eyes hurt from all the pink.


They want to rape you sempai.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

kkoma reminds me of the typical Asian dad that if you get an A- you'll get a whipping until you do better. 

Y U FB FAKER?


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

you do know that it's senpai
not sempai


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

RemChu said:


> They want to rape you sempai.



She hates me because I called her a pathetic and stupid kid in skype when she was whining about a guy she liked who didn't pay attention to her.


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Senpai is how you write it.

Sempai is how it's pronounced.


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

They need to ask better questions to the players. A lot of these questions are boring.


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

well they did say they would let regi have zed


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

αce said:


> you do know that it's senpai
> not sempai


 Sori if it bothers you. =[


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

FAKER AHRI?


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 21, 2013)

^Shokugeki no Soma <3

Dat Reginald story.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

NVM RIVEN AGAIN?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 21, 2013)

FAKER RIVEN ROUND 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

DOUBLE MAGU COMP!>!!?!?!?!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 21, 2013)

JAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

Best version of this

[youtube]HpA0vlXGMEU[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

THIS TEAM I DON'T UNDERSTAND.


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

incoming double tri force for skt t1


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAAHA

repped.

wtf


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

they gave a top korean jungler lee sin

should they be scared?


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

Not even 3 mins and first blood.


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

Tsm should rush thornmails. 
Annie the loli titan.


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

wildturtle and xpecial got rekt


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

EVERYBODY HATES CHRIS KARTHUS


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

Lucky ass Requiem.


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh btw you guys were talking about SKT's coach being mean as fuck. I guess that's why when they won games in Korea they were all awkward when he came to congratulate them.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

That Requiem wouldn't have accomplished much if Faker reached the tower faster and Dyrus died faster.


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

this jax is gonna be a problem


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

DOWNRIGHT DYRUS


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

fucking globals OP


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

disagree about tsm having better late game
once the carries get qss zed is fucked


and who is going to prioritize armor on tsm?
elise? ok, not a big deal


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Jax will wreck Karthus

Riven will wreck Twitch.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

OMG THE PLAYS.

omg


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

I think Xpecial literally got baited by the wards.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

looks like gg now for tsm =[


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

faker baited that annie stun so well

xpecial cracking.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, Karthus went OOM and SKT just ignored him instantly, that just won them the fight.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

regi....

......................


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

REGI WTF WAS THAT.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Impact carried this game.


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

0-16

**


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Thornmail Jax lol.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 21, 2013)

gg            .


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

piglet chanelling his inner wildturtle going ham


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

jax thornmail and qss
what is a zed?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

I think teams should realize playing Zed against SKT isn't going to work out.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

αce said:


> jax thornmail and qss
> what is a zed?



i dunno

whats a zed with you? 

TSM played well though. Xpecial panicking too much though and Dyrus going OOM was just a perfect opportunity.

Faker no hesitation making those plays for Piglet and friends to destroy.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

4N said:


> *piglet chanelling his inner wildturtle* going ham



Please kill yourself


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

Gogeta will jizz when he watches that jax game.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Please kill yourself



no, you first.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

So if OMG beats TSM today, SKT and OMG are through to the Quarter finals.

OMG I BELIEVE.


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

it amazes me that people fall for that zed bait
you don't think the fucking god zed knows how strong it is?
for fucks sake, he blind picked it in ogn against the kt fucking bullets. he knows how strong a first pick zed is.

its a clear bait


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

IT'S K WE CAN DEAL WITH THE BAIT AND OUTPLAY ANYWAY NP.

Should've gone Ahri instead and banned Zed.


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

gg.eu strikes again


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Based Faker.


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

why am i even watching this rofl
fuck im not gonna torture myself


----------



## Cronos (Sep 21, 2013)

their mid player is so disgusting


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Luckily I turned off the stream, I refused to watch that game.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 21, 2013)

yeah not watching either


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

time to watch the hopes and dreams of tsm fans die 
again


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 21, 2013)

Did TSM lose? Stopped watching.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Gogoing looks so manly.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

I hate these TSM chants so much, I want to punch the people who chant that in the face.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

TURTLE WITH THE GREED LOL.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Wtf WildTurtle is way too greedy


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

Shitturtle.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

Why're they chanting TSM as if they're crushing OMG.

They're getting rolled.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Because home crowds are always biased and retarded fucks.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

Because the power of tsm chants will give them the energy of a comeback ofc.

But seriously, TSM can't get out of groups now. So basically, the top two is locked in with OMG and SKT. Though that wasn't surprising. Now let's see if SKT can win against OMG


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

Also wtf Dyrus 0-7


----------



## Rain (Sep 21, 2013)

lol at dyrus thinking he can compete with the likes of Fnatic, Ozone and Gambit with this performance.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 21, 2013)

poor     tsm


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Rain said:


> lol at dyrus thinking he can compete with the likes of Fnatic, Ozone and Gambit with this performance.



Lol at you for thinking that Fnatic Ozone or Gambit are at the OMG/SKT level.

The camps are big in this one.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 21, 2013)

lol @ people thinking tsm ever had a chance of getting out of groups


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

TSM just laughing and smiling, they know it's over and might as well enjoy it.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

TSM would've had a big chance of getting out in Group B but everyone knows Group A was locked the second it was announced.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

0/10 Dyrus. 

Lul.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Jiyeon would've been 0/50


----------



## Cronos (Sep 21, 2013)

i don't think they had a big chance of getting out of group B, but they had a fair chance i guess


----------



## Rain (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol at you for thinking that Fnatic Ozone or Gambit are at the OMG/SKT level.
> 
> The camps are big in this one.



Xpeke said they beat OMG a lot in scrims.

Also TSM was just terrible, you don't have to be OMG/SKT level to trash them.

Look at Dyrus and Wildturtle. They get caught like bronze-tier. Reginald 160 cs at 30 minutes as Ahri

Pathetic


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

I want a faker hug now. Maybe I should just go down to LA and ambush him or something.

Okay well Fnatic is guaranteed to get out of groups. All's that is left is Gmb, Ozone, and Vulcun for the second spot. For Ozone and Vulcun they need two win their two matches. If Gambit wins one and lose one while Ozone or Vulcun won both their matches, it'll be a tie. However if Gambit lost both their matches, and Ozone or Vulcun won theirs, then one of them will advance.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Beating someone in scrims is meaningless, if I remember correctly TSM did really well against C9 in scrims yet they get stomped every time they face them.

Scrims are not a good valid way to check the skill level of teams.

Dyrus played badly that game, WildTurtle got greedy but other than that he did well.

I don't think TSM are that bad, you seem like someone who just mindlessly hates on them though so I'm going to disregard your opinion.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> TSM would've had a big chance of getting out in Group B but everyone knows Group A was locked the second it was announced.



lol why are people still giving TSM any credit at all. they got ROFLstomped this game. the same thing would happen in group B. when i heard people in the crowd chanting TSM when they were getting humiliated i literally just laughed. it's like if the charlotte bobcats were getting raped by the heat and there was a huge crowd chanting them on (even though there isn't cuz basketball fans are sensible enough to know when their team sucks shit, like the raptors, and just find another team to cheer for).


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Why are you taking credit away from TSM? Sure, they got stomped this game but they did well the other game they had against OMG, and they also did well all other games they played even during losses.

Need I remind you that OMG also stomped SKT when they faced each other? Stop acting like TSM are bad, Group A was just a terrible place to end up in.

Stop mindlessly hating on TSM for no reason, it's fucking pathetic and makes you look like a retard because you have no proper arguments.


----------



## Rain (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't hate TSM, in fact the odd one is probably one of my favorite junglers, but some of their statements are just full of shit.

They shouldn't talk too big when they obviously don't have enough skill to back it up.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Shouldn't talk big?

You talk big to boost your own confidence, you don't say ''Oh I don't know if we can beat these guys, they're too good'' and go in with a shit attitude, that will lose you the game.

Maybe you should learn something about how the human mind works.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 21, 2013)

yeah tsm weren't that bad this tournament, even i can admit that


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

Rain said:


> I don't hate TSM, in fact the odd one is probably one of my favorite junglers, but some of their statements are just full of shit.
> 
> They shouldn't talk too big when they obviously don't have enough skill to back it up.



All they said was Group B is an easier group. Which is somewhat true.

Ozone hasn't been playing well, and even though Fnatic and Gambit are EU powerhouses teams would rather face them than SKT and OMG. I think TSM did well and I feel it's better than last year's NA's performance. 

Hopefully the team can keep on improving. 

The fans did annoy me when they're so loud in the background warning TSM that a gank was coming.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

I've always hated TSM fans in general.

They're usually the type of people who flame in game when they die once.


----------



## Rain (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Shouldn't talk big?
> 
> You talk big to boost your own confidence, you don't say ''Oh I don't know if we can beat these guys, they're too good'' and go in with a shit attitude, that will lose you the game.
> 
> Maybe you should learn something about how the human mind works.



That just seems like a pathetic excuse because they got trashed on in group A.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Shouldn't talk big?
> 
> You talk big to boost your own confidence, you don't say ''Oh I don't know if we can beat these guys, they're too good'' and go in with a shit attitude, that will lose you the game.
> 
> Maybe you should learn something about how the human mind works.



lol right now you're the one that's looking like a retarded tsm fanyboy. Cool lands a blind stun on Oddone in bottom bush for a successful kill, crowd is silent. tsm kills a green ward and suddenly "TSM TSM TSM". this shits fucking pathetic and you're more pathetic if you can't see that. you can call me a tsm hater all you want, but at least i'm not a blind fanboy that would cheer for tsm when watching paint dry is more enjoyable than watching them play.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Are you new to sports or something?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Also I don't even like TSM as a team but I'm not gonna say they're bad because I'm biased.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> lol right now you're the one that's looking like a retarded tsm fanyboy. Cool lands a blind stun on Oddone in bottom bush for a successful kill, crowd is silent. tsm kills a green ward and suddenly "TSM TSM TSM". this shits fucking pathetic and you're more pathetic if you can't see that. you can call me a tsm hater all you want, but at least i'm not a blind fanboy that would cheer for tsm when watching paint dry is more enjoyable than watching them play.



Don't hate the team, hate the fans.

I actually like the team, but I even find the chants annoying. They're not even a bad team. OMG and SKT are just better and outclasses them.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Are you new to sports or something?



are you           ?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 21, 2013)

TBH, the second game was far more disappointing for TSM.

OMG played very well but i feel like TSM also did a lot more mistakes than against SKT


I feel like Reginald didn't perform really well both games, but especially the first one.
Also, i've put the stream's sound to low so i can't speak much on the chanting part, but if they tried to give away positions for incoming ganks... that's just pathetic.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> TBH, the second game was far more disappointing for TSM.
> 
> OMG played very well but i feel like TSM also did a lot more mistakes than against SKT
> 
> ...



They didn't really chant for incoming ganks but they were warning them by pretty much yelling in the background with OHHH OR WOAH when they wanted to gank Dyrus. 

I was pretty annoyed by that but the players said they have soundproof headset so they shouldn't be able to hear it. 

Then again there are reports of teams admitting they can hear it through their mics.

Also Gogeta I'm surprised you didn't comment on the Jax game. Impact was pretty carrying dat shit.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

they were just chanting the team's name? 
nothing new. 

Oh that, ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

he still got ganked, who cares :3


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

hahahaha this team in ranked doing the annie bot shit.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> They didn't really chant for incoming ganks but they were warning them by pretty much yelling in the background with OHHH OR WOAH when they wanted to gank Dyrus.
> 
> I was pretty annoyed by that but the players said they have soundproof headset so they shouldn't be able to hear it.
> 
> ...



yeah they can definitely hear it. that gank at the top lane near the end of the game when fiddlesticks pretended to facecheck the bush and wildturtle and reginald? tried to instagib him but the shen ult came and they got destroyed was pretty hilarious. the crowd was yelling and shit when syndra and fiddle were hiding in the jungle just before this happened. as a tsm fanboy once said , "it was a good effort, we'll get em next year!"


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Also Gogeta I'm surprised you didn't comment on the Jax game. Impact was pretty carrying dat shit.



Honestly when he raped Regi/Zed bot i was just too down

I feel like he will get nerfed to death and i fear for him.


No, but, not much to say about it. Jax is a terror when fed, who knew.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Honestly when he raped Regi/Zed bot i was just too down
> 
> I feel like he will get nerfed to death and i fear for him.
> 
> ...



If anything is getting nerfed, it's probably Trinity Force. That item just buffs too many characters at once. 

And nah I thought you might mention his build or something. I don't remember what he ran actually, I think two dorans and then trinity force after. 

He was laning against a Karthus so it was a super easy lane for Impact


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 21, 2013)

It's a standard Triforce BotRK build
Triforce rush was legit because against someone squishy like Karthus you'll want the burst. 

I don't know when Karth was picked but if it was after Jax, i would have taken Nasus instead. You can't push that asshole out of lane.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 21, 2013)

jax won't get nerfed, that would be stupid, it's the items man, the items


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

[youtube]7ofma5684ds[/youtube]
pool party goodness......

edit:
the rapping


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> It's a standard Triforce BotRK build
> Triforce rush was legit because against someone squishy like Karthus you'll want the burst.
> 
> I don't know when Karth was picked but if it was after Jax, i would have taken Nasus instead. You can't push that asshole out of lane.



Jax was picked last.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Jax was picked last.



Well it was a correct pick then!


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

I wish I had people telling me when I was being closed in on.


----------



## Xin (Sep 21, 2013)

Would you believe you if I told you I hear classical music while playing LoL? 

Walzers from Johann Strauss to be precise.


----------



## Darth (Sep 21, 2013)

Xin said:


> Would you believe you if I told you I hear classical music while playing LoL?
> 
> Walzers from Johann Strauss to be precise.



I listen to Daft Punk.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Hot damn the chick who called me ugly is mad, I told her she was a pathetic and idiotic child like over a year ago, negged her recently with ''choke on a dick and die'' after the neg she gave me.

Seems like she still holds a big grudge 

Posting on my visitor wall and shit


----------



## Chausie (Sep 21, 2013)

stop antagonising her

also, i've been joking around and calling ireland a third world country for a while now. watching qi today, and find out that it IS a third world country!

i can't really joke around and call it a third world country now that it really is


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

She started the entire thing again, I'd forgotten about it then she randomly negged me


----------



## Chausie (Sep 21, 2013)

well i guess if she started it again

continue, vae


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

TSM fans proving once again how shitty they are. 





> Maybe you should learn something about how the human mind works.




Psychologist vae



Oh well, I don't even care about TSM. But I'm glad their fans got shut up. No, TSM is not a top tier mid. TSM is a mid tier team. Now let's see if C9 can keep NA's hopes alive since Vulcun and TSM crashed and burned. It's even better now since they can't blame it on cheating. The reasonable fans (Darth) admitted that Frost was better, but I've seen hoards of TSM fans saying they only lost because Woong looked at the screen.












Now let's see who OMG and SKT T1 get matched with in the quarter finals. These brackets are fairly important. If Najin Sword and SKT T1 get matched together or get matched for the same semi-finals, a 2 korean team final is not possible. On the other hand, I fully expect an OMG/SKT T1 final if they get opposite sides of the brackets. Gamana Bears is also a free semi final ticket to be honest. 

And I give the edge to SKT T1 since it's a best of 5 and kkoma is op.


----------



## Darth (Sep 21, 2013)

αce said:


> TSM fans proving once again how shitty they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



inb4 Gamania Bears s3 World Champions. 

Defeat 3 Korean teams in the Quarter/Semi/Finals. 

You first heard it here folks.

**


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

fucking typos
k im done with life


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Ace the black emo.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

''When they did it I knew the ganks were coming. I felt bad so I just sat there and died.''

Dyrus on the fact that TSM fans were so BM and loud, giving ganks away.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

I mean it's obviously a joke that he sat there and died, but you could see him react to the gank cause of the crowd.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 21, 2013)

ye.. am i really the only person who thinks he was joking when he said that?

i mean, if you read reddit, it's like it's the worse thing in the world


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

that was obvious sarcasm
even for internet standards

reddit is stupid


----------



## Darth (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''When they did it I knew the ganks were coming. I felt bad so I just sat there and died.''
> 
> Dyrus on the fact that TSM fans were so BM and loud, giving ganks away.


I LoL'd. **


αce said:


> that was obvious sarcasm
> even for internet standards
> 
> reddit is stupid



Reddit is hilariously stupid.


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

Feels weird not watching C9 play for a while. It's like you watch these NA teams do decent against the competition and you just know that C9 had stomped them hard in LCS.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

twitch op.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''When they did it I knew the ganks were coming. I felt bad so I just sat there and died.''
> 
> Dyrus on the fact that TSM fans were so BM and loud, giving ganks away.



Well shit. 

I just saw the thread and that's pretty much confirmed from Hotshotgg. Fucking fans.. 

They really need soundproof booths, hopefully they will in the quarter/semi/grand finals but meh.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 21, 2013)

Urgh just when i make the plays with Irelia it has to be that my LoLRecorder is not up

Zed Ulted me but i Q'd to 2 minions and dodged all the damage, went back and almost killed him, but he flashed.
Now that i say it it's not that impressive


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Sounds like a bad play.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Gogeta still not on EUW because fuck logic.


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

College and GTA preventing me from playing for a while


----------



## Cronos (Sep 21, 2013)

what is your sig from os ?


----------



## Xin (Sep 21, 2013)

wanted to ask the same question just now cronos


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

shokugeki no soma


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

What the fuck, got a delayed penta that was official.

Voyboy style penta, first ranked penta doe.'

Right before the nexus went down too.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Sounds like a bad play.



Yeah it wasn't really that impressive :/



Vae said:


> Gogeta still not on EUW because fuck logic.



Seriously i should've transferred a while ago but IRL kept getting in a way plus i managed to get 100 Points in Plat 3 and i am 1-1 in promotions, so yeah going to probably play ranked again tonight and see if i get promoted. Who knows, maybe Diamond if i dont lose focus and dont get too tired.

But tommorow i can't transfer regardless, it's sunday so i can't go to the bank then. By monday ill DEFINITELY have it done.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

THAT'S WHAT YOU SAID LAST WEEK TOO.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 21, 2013)

you've been saying that for a few weeks now gogeta


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

better prepare myself for this deliberate fnatic loss. gg gambit.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> THAT'S WHAT YOU SAID LAST WEEK TOO.





Chausie said:


> you've been saying that for a few weeks now gogeta



I-I-I...

I CANT DO IT CAUSE OF ALL THE PRESSURE

ILL DEFINITELY HAVE THE RP TO TRANSFER ON MONDAY THO
BUT IF I GET CLOSE TO DIAMOND ILL STAY TILL I GET IT


That could take a while.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

I had that as well. Apparently if you start atking/fighting someone under the 30 second limit or w/e, it'll count as a penta once you kill him.

I had a quadra but someone spawned and i was able to kill them even after 30 seconds. Then it was a penta.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

sweet god

xpeke outplayed alex so hard. 


daamn.

fizz so troll


----------



## Chausie (Sep 21, 2013)

ye its prob if you stay in combat after the quadra, you get extra time for the penta

they did say a while ago that the time limit between quadra and penta was increased


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

alex ich: win lane, lose game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

αce said:


> alex ich: win lane, lose game



Did he win lane? ._. He does have a lot of farm but xPeke is just overwhelming right now


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

Fnatic is absolutely terrifying right now.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 21, 2013)

fnatic crushed them


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

- imp, 2013


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

αce said:


> - imp, 2013



 Mitch Voorspoels ‏@SkumbagKrepo 25m

I can hear Ozone cheering in their practice area for fnatic. Just saw Imp - " xPeke is god". I agree with the little man


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

double ad is actually decent here since singed can counter his split push
especially with teleport


also, mancloud has to go full man mode and kill imps vayne


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Dade wtf was that.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

Dade still had barrier. 

what the fuck


----------



## Chausie (Sep 21, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

ok

so both teams are playing sloppy now

but imp is god

dafuq

he manuevered so damn well int hat fight


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

Mata walks out of Catac.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

is this regi im seeing

mancloud pls


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

looper is so damn good

his teles has been so on point.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

welp gg Ozone.

If Vulcun beats Gambit, then Ozone advances. But if Gambit wins, then Ozone and Gambit are tied for second.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

Games going on right novv?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 21, 2013)

your w key broken?


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Games going on right novv?


Last day of group stage. Although only Group B isn't decided.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

YOU SAY THAT LIKE MINESKI WILL LOSE 100%.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

cool cool, tight tight tight


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> YOU SAY THAT LIKE MINESKI WILL LOSE 100%.



Pretty much


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

I believe in Mineski.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

ugh gonna vvatch some anime fuck these baby shake games involving mineski and gg.eu


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

>watching anime
>not reading superior manga

pleb4life


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

These teams.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

NUNU is satan!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow reddit is just making threads about Shen not ulting properly. 

Point is, Zuna's poor position/farm and their miscalls/miscommunications lost them the game while at the same time Mancloud ulting in the backline with no cover screwed them over. 

And even if Shen did go through, there's no telling if they would win that teamfight.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 21, 2013)

I just turned on the stream

What the fuck is this protect the Varus


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 21, 2013)

What the flying fuck


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

MSK nice strategy. funny game.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 21, 2013)

Actually this is the best game ive ever witnessed


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

MSK "ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?!"


----------



## Chausie (Sep 21, 2013)

i read a while ago about mineski using this exact comp and strat, idk much about the team at all so idk when

but it is a lot of fun to watch


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

Funny game. Mainly cuz Soaz misses hooks.We need AP nunu.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Wait wat, sOAZ on support?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 21, 2013)

yes, he did before as well


----------



## Darth (Sep 21, 2013)

joe miller and kobe were hilarious in that last game.  That was a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

Or not I guess.

Goof by lolesports.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah some singed top.


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

My friend on Facebook thinks i'm stupid because I said Ahri was fotm for a long while before worlds. He thinks worlds will bring her out.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

Seriously.

Go fuck yourselves Vulcun.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

if gambit wins this game....


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

THE THRROWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWS


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

zuna caught out

not surprised

can;t believe zuna fcking leapt so close to alex. i believe no pro player is truly bad but zuna is NOT a world class adc. :\ he really needs to work on dat positioning because its just terror.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

Zuna isn't even the problem this game. Whoever made the call to stop attacking baron fucked up.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Zuna isn't even the problem this game. Whoever made the call to stop attacking baron fucked up.



giving alex gold is bad tho

and it seemed like the entire fucked up on that part. like all of them went full solo q that moment.


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

technically still anyone's game. But it will count as a throw if Vulcun loses.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

zuna flash for no reason. :\ he is gonna get so much flak if vulcan loses this game even though he actually isn't the reason they lost (he made up some dumb plays tho)

vulcan really needs to work on keeping their advantages. the casters say its easy but that couldn't be further from the truth. Its clear that its an ingrained habit that will take time to get rid of.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

More embarrassing than a GGeu or Mineski game.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

vulcan i dnt even know

the throws are too fcking strong within this team and its sad

vulcan is capable but they are not a world class team. not by a long shot. they aren't bad at all but their mid game is so weak and gambit was just too good to let that up. alex and diamond turned that around at baron and vulcan screwed up so hard there. they keep making these dumb mistakes. with experience though they'll become stronger no doubt.

hopefully gambit doesn't perform like that against ozone. while i would have liked to see ozone do well, it won't happen in this tournament. they have issues like dade's limited champ pool and communication issues that looks like it needs to be fixed. even if they play in the quarters, i just don't see them playing well.

hoping gambit gets it together. i think gambit deserves to be in the quarter finals more tbh.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

hoping for a good tie breaker between gambit and ozone.

that is if minseki loses. ozone should definitely win but i feel as if mineski is actually learning from this tournament. perhaps not becoming substantially better but i wouldn't count them out just yet. ozone could screw it up (chances of that are extremely low). i can't help but think that a possibility.


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

Isn't it straight to tie breakers if Ozone wins?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

yep it is. it should be a good tiebreaker if thats the case.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

Karma jungle wtf

Ozone won't lost, zero possibility.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

won't lose*,


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

the game is close right now. don't be so fast to put them out. (MNSK)


----------



## Chausie (Sep 21, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Karma jungle wtf
> 
> Ozone won't lost, zero possibility.



didn't he previously say diamondprox was one of his idols?

just a nod to him


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

dandy carrying so hard

fed eve is so terror

looper with dem pro baits


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

4N said:


> the game is close right now. don't be so fast to put them out. (MNSK)


They don't have the tools to keep or even gain a lead.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

What a horrible day to play ranked.

I've had an afker in all but maybe 3 games today.

I thought afkers were left behind in b5.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> What a horrible day to play ranked.
> 
> I've had an afker in all but maybe 3 games today.
> 
> I thought afkers were left behind in b5.



you should have just stopped after you lost like 2 in a row. playing ranked like that will def cause you to go on tilt.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm not on tilt at all.

It's just people are legit leaving or not connecting to the games all day.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> What a horrible day to play ranked.
> 
> I've had an afker in all but maybe 3 games today.
> 
> I thought afkers were left behind in b5.


online game, afk is always possible, modem problems/real life whatever.

Could be a server problem too, I don't know.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

RAISE YOUR DONGERS


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh so they do a coin toss for whoever gets what side?

I thought Riot determined that.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 21, 2013)

i hope gambit wins


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

Finally some Twisted Fate. =]


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

everytime a kass is played, it somehow always gets fed because of the cleanups.

do teams ever learn that or at least try to counter it?


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

GGWP Gambit.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

FCKING DANDY

FUUUCK


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

DANDY THE FUCKING GOD


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNDDDDDDDYYYYY


HE JUST GAVE HOPE

LETS SEE HOW THIS TURNS OUT


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

I want Ozone to take this.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

i think gambit should go through

but dandy's steal and mata's ult just made this game salvageable for ozone

i hope for an intense game and not some roflstomp.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Fuck Gambit.



nope

i think in terms of performances, gambit has beens tronger though ozone has had some good games. i just think gambit can be more competitive than ozone later on in worlds.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

yep

gambit won this pretty handily

but dandy's steal was highlight of this game

but they shouldn't have tried to make a play there. it was rly bad. trying to make those TF plays without a zhonya's like wut

and the kass tele clean ups are reaaally too strong to face. and no focus on kog'maw. genja having a field day.


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

PENTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

Aaaand Gambit rolling again.

Gambit just has too much damage atm.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 21, 2013)

yay gambit \o/

both fnatic and gambit through! i am happy


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

Whatever.

SKT T1 is still in.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

4N said:


> everytime a kass is played, it somehow always gets fed because of the cleanups.
> 
> do teams ever learn that or at least try to counter it?



Thing is fights will break up and certain champs can capitalize on that and "clean up kills". 

Hmmm not really sure how they can combat that. 
Buy Hexdrinkers


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

Dade hardly played well.

They threw twice in succession after the Dandy steal.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

more like gambit sort of threw

ozone was never ahead doe


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

Ozone could've clawed themselves back after the Dandy steal.

But they engaged badly twice in a row and got aced both times.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

Dade probably out of a job.

If homme was willing to play they should have thrown him in for the Mineski match to see if they looked smoother than normal.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Ozone could've clawed themselves back after the Dandy steal.
> 
> But they engaged badly twice in a row and got aced both times.



those weren't throws though.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

Why would Dade buy a Mejai's that late in the game is what I want to know.


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

^ Lol Imp looks like a girl


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2013)

The lack of thresh in Worlds is disturbing.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 21, 2013)

Shittt forgot about this thread.


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2013)

general consensus on inven.co.kr is that najin sword is stronger than ozone
as is skt1 (but that's obvious)

najin sword actually had a giant benefit this patch
pray plays all the tri force adc's
and expession's jax is better than impact's
expession is arguably the best top laner in this tournament


their mid isn't that strong though
their bot, mid and jungle are top tier tho


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

what was the triforce buff exactly?


----------



## Treerone (Sep 21, 2013)

RemChu said:


> what was the triforce buff exactly?


Gain speed from AAing. More speed on kill.

More damage from the spellblade.

Reduced price.

Believe that;s it.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2013)

oh woops 3.11 just happened i shouldnt have asked -_- 

awkward


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

So how was the tie breaker? I know Gambit won but was it a close game?


----------



## Treerone (Sep 22, 2013)

Not really. Gambit was in control for almost the entire game.

Dandy got a baron steal and a 4 for 0 for Ozone which stalled for a bit but even then gambit won the next fight.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Dissapointing.


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

How can one team be so based?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

So I turned on the stream and I see OMG playing Nid/Veigar/Cass/Yorick/Aatrox.

Nothing new here.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

And still winning


----------



## Guiness (Sep 22, 2013)

they played support veigar

wat


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Tabzz get rekt over the wall.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Lemondogs must feel pretty damn bad right about now.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 22, 2013)

Late night and pretty much missed every game tonight. Decided to watch one VOD before I go to bed and surprisingly the most talked about game in reddit atm is Fnatic vs Mineski. This game surely didn't disappoint and is possibly the most entertaining game played at worlds so far. The amount of laughs made my face numb. Mineski needs to try out for LCS so we can see more of them!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

Stealing from reddit:



> How to disrespect by OMG:
> 
> 1. Pick Veigar Support
> 2. Pick AD Nidalee
> ...


----------



## Treerone (Sep 22, 2013)

TEEMO LOCK IN.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

TSM WITH THE TEEMO PICK


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

ADC Teemo then?


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Stealing from reddit:



Is it disrespect? Or just them exercising their skills?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is it disrespect? Or just them exercising their skills?



Sending that message to the world.

Honestly only Veigar and Nidalee were a weird pick for that team.


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

In technicality if it is different from traditional but works then it's not bad and if anything a birth for a new meta. Although in this tourney you'd go traditional for much more assurance.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Cass isn't that weird of a pick, Lovelin draws Yorick jungle bans and Gogoing plays Aatrox.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

GG.EU trying so hard


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Cass isn't that weird of a pick, Lovelin draws Yorick jungle bans and *Gogoing plays Aatrox*.



The oddness was him going adc.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

GG.EU aren't cool guys like Mineski.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

sigh why is this game even still going
riot just end it


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

still TSM chants
pls shut the fuck up


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Stop being a little bitch Ace.

It was fun.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

i said nothing about the game not being fun
itsjust pointless
the fans are annoying as fuck


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

also it wasn't even fun to watch


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG's game was fun to watch
that was just stupid


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

From what I heard next worlds is in Korea. Less TSM chants is a good thing.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

the only thing worse than the TSM chants were the USA chants


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 22, 2013)

I can get the Ninja Bashing Bundle for 2.5k, I already own everyone from TLT Bundle, Pirate Hunting Bundle for 3.6k, and Here Be Dragons for 3.7k

wat do?

yes i kno i'm an indecisive asshat.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 22, 2013)

No handshake.

God is angry.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

has mandu been playing thresh in scrims? but that wouldn't make any sense since skt t1 hasn't scimmed omg
why are teams banning thresh against mandu?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

αce said:


> has mandu been playing thresh in scrims? but that wouldn't make any sense since skt t1 hasn't scimmed omg
> why are teams banning thresh against mandu?



It's possible. Every team in worlds have been scrimming each other but (reddit source) OMG hasn't been scrimming SKT though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

Jarvan top? Where's da faq is Gogeta


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

That damn pause


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> That damn pause



PIGLET LOL. Kill secured.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

I honestly think that Faker probably would've won that fight if the pause didn't happen.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

HOLY SHIT SKT LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

LEAGUE OF FUCKIGN SKILLSHOTS


----------



## Treerone (Sep 22, 2013)

Holy shit.

SKT op. 1 by 1.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 22, 2013)

faker best support korea 

dem charms


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

Mitch Voorspoels ‏@SkumbagKrepo 44s

THIS IS DISGUSTING SKTT1 GODS


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

Those charms too stronk.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Game changing in a single moment, jesus fucking christ.

This is the best teams abusing the smallest advantages, amazing to watch.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

holy shit that syndra stun was amazing


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Risky baron is risky.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Syndra with amazing farm considering how the game has gone though


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

a 23 minute win against omg
skt t1 is op


----------



## Guiness (Sep 22, 2013)

skt looking damn strong. were instantly able to capitalize on OMG's mistakes. now thats one hell of a snowball.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 22, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I can get the Ninja Bashing Bundle for 2.5k, I already own everyone from TLT Bundle, Pirate Hunting Bundle for 3.6k, and Here Be Dragons for 3.7k
> 
> wat do?
> 
> yes i kno i'm an indecisive asshat.



 noone do dis for me todai y


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

They shoulda shook SKT's hands.

Now they showed no mercy that game.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

That game was fucking awesome.

23min nexus.


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

I can't really say SK is better. OMG made that really retarded play where they literally walked too close to them.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 22, 2013)

LOOOOL MONTE


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Fucking Monte


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

those were max range charms


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

I think only the second syndra one was max range.

Even so they just came up to SKT one at a time. No one grouped up at the turrets or fell back. Especially against a 5 man team at the doors.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

That was the best game of group stages.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Lets see if SKT faces Royal or Najin Sword, if they do I'll be sad.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

> I think only the second syndra one was max range.
> 
> Even so they just came up to SKT one at a time. No one grouped up at the turrets or fell back. Especially against a 5 man team at the doors.



The aatrox charm was max range and the team was collapsing to the tower. The second charm at the second tower was also max range. So yeah....they got outplayed.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> That was the best game of group stages.



I'd have to agree. The first OMG vs SKT1 game was good too but this one just blew my mind. 

Also I believe Aatrox was also hit by a long range max charm. And there was one more but I forgot who got hit.

Also quarter finals are going to be on Monday. I don't remember the times other than 2 PM for me.

Edit: Ace ninja'd me.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Creepy Faker staring in to your soul.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

piglet is so good too
also faker can lose lane, but he'll make plays in other places


e.g. - when he played riven, face checked, blew summoners, lost lane but then went top and gave impact the kills


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

OH SHIT ROYAL VS OMG


----------



## Treerone (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh shit that rematch.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

HOLY SHIT ROYAL VS OMG? REALLY


----------



## Cronos (Sep 22, 2013)

NICE GAMES BRO


----------



## Guiness (Sep 22, 2013)

JUST CALLED IT WITH TERRY

THAT C9 WILL GET FNATIC


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Fnatic vs C9

FUCK THAT MEANS 50% CHANCE OF SKT VS SWORD


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

OH THANK GOD SKT GETS FREE PASS TO SEMI FINALS


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

skt just won the whole tournament
free semi finals


----------



## Cronos (Sep 22, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

ITS GAMBIT VS SWORD.

So SKT vs Bears will be the last match.


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

Still doubt that it was outplay. Walking in one at a time against an all in time is retarded.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 22, 2013)

poor gama bears


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> ITS GAMBIT VS SWORD.
> 
> So SKT vs Bears will be the last match.



No that's the first match.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 22, 2013)

Those matchups. 

No chance at Korean final though.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

welll, no kr vs kr final
but skt1 gets best of 5's starting in the semi's where they thrive


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

maybe im underestimating gama bears though


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> No that's the first match.



I mean that is going to be the last result. But yes it's the first match.

I got the times now. 2 PM PDT / 11 PM CEST on monday.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

No not really, Gamania Bears aren't that amazing.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 22, 2013)

i'm sad it's china vs china tho


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Gamania Bears vs SKT and Gambit vs Sword in the first day.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

SKT1 vs OMG grand finals yup.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

expession is gonna shit on some kids




> SKT1 vs OMG grand finals yup.



it is fate


----------



## Guiness (Sep 22, 2013)

αce said:


> expession is gonna shit on some kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats what you said about dandy


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

I think Phreak has the shittiest opinions of the analyst desk.

Kobe fits in better there.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

phreak is retarded
TPA wasn't an unknown powerhouse to Korean teams
they scrimmed Azubu Blaze for worlds practice and absolutely dominated the Garena league


all the chinese/korea/SEA teams know each other, even if they aren't publicly known in the west


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Jarvan top? Where's da faq is Gogeta



What what where who

What match


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

inb4 najin sword beats stk t1
honestly, the mechanics are pretty much equal except for the mid lane

skt t1 just has better game knowledge from what i've seen
but then again, sword hasn't played in a while and I have no idea how good nagne is


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Phreak being retarded is nothing new.

But yeah what he said about TPA was just dumb, just because he was ignorant about their strength doesn't mean everyone else was.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Wait what the fuck, I was sure SKT picked the first match?

I guess not


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

> What what where who
> 
> What match



it was a 2v1 so it wasn't that exciting
all he did was cataclysm after they snowballed mid




insec played a jarvan top once in OGN
and they stomped that game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

What ace said. It turned out to be a 1 v 2 against Impact's J4. 

Also wth I thought they were going to do SKT vs Gama Bears first because it was the top half of the bracket.

But I guess they're doing the bottom bracket.

ALSO I GOT THE TIMES WRONG

It's 12 pm what the fuck?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

αce said:


> it was a 2v1 so it wasn't that exciting
> all he did was cataclysm after they snowballed mid
> 
> 
> ...



You mean the Mineski game where he played with Leona?

If so, that was 



Demonic Shaman said:


> What ace said. It turned out to be a 1 v 2 against Impact's J4.
> 
> Also wth I thought they were going to do SKT vs Gama Bears first because it was the top half of the bracket.
> 
> ...



I think i am missing something here


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

No, OMG vs SKT today had Impact on J4.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

im actually excited to see sword play. 
also, for all the shit i give c9, they are decent
lets see if they can kill the EU giants


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> No, OMG vs SKT today had Impact on J4.



Oh, alright then, thank you


----------



## Guiness (Sep 22, 2013)

i wonder if they can win

fnatic is on a roll right now. they've pretty much stomped every team that played them this group stage (pardoning the vulcan game ofc)

its actually terrifying.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG vs SKT. China vs Korea match.

Also. Yeah here are the times and matches. Fucking reddit though, wrong info :/


*Spoiler*: _SPOILERS FOR QUARTERS_ 




SEPTEMBER 23
Cloud 9 vs Fnatic 12 PM PDT / 9 PM CEST ON MONDAY

NaJin Black Sword vs Gambit 4 PM PDT / 1 AM CEST ON MONDAY (This might be incorrect because if C9 vs Fnatic finishes early then Sword vs Gambit will start early)

SEPTEMBER 24
(According to reddit again)
Royal vs OMG at 7 PM / 4 AM CEST

Gama Bears vs SKT 10 PM / 7 AM CEST


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2013)

Finally promo for b2 ;0 guess im getting better and not being a piece of shit anymore.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 22, 2013)

gl matey. no play on tilt pls


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

[youtube]vot-333v_bM[/youtube]

LOL CLOUDTEMPLAR


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK LOL


----------



## Darth (Sep 22, 2013)

Lol @ that Doublelift/Imp interview.


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2013)

imp has kawaii eyes


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

So apparently that pause during the 1v1 of Cool and Faker actually DID lose Faker the trade he was supposed to win.

The pause disrupted his AA, cancelling it and allowing Cool to live and get 1 auto off to kill Faker that should not have gone off.

Kinda shitty tbh.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Also seems like the pause pissed of Faker so he unleashed his true power


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> So apparently that pause during the 1v1 of Cool and Faker actually DID lose Faker the trade he was supposed to win.
> 
> The pause disrupted his AA, cancelling it and allowing Cool to live and get 1 auto off to kill Faker that should not have gone off.
> 
> Kinda shitty tbh.



Didn't they do that in the first game too? :/ 

Source?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

They did it during the chinese regionals too.

And a game against Vulcun apparently.


----------



## Darth (Sep 22, 2013)

Is Edward here yet?

DAMNIT JACKY!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> They did it during the chinese regionals too.
> 
> And a game against Vulcun apparently.



In a scrim? Cause OMG never played against Vulcun. 

Anyways that is kinda shitty to abuse the pause like that. I thought you can only pause during a technical issue :/


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Just relaying what I read on reddit.

And it was during technical issues, San had ''problems'' with his mouse both times.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also seems like the pause pissed of Faker so he unleashed his true power



First they don't shake hands and then that. 

As a punishment they take charm after charm until Faker is pleased.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

They paused like that in the first game too, allowing Lovelin to get away alive.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 22, 2013)

Just had a jungle Shen feed just because enemy jungler took his wraiths.

...


----------



## Chausie (Sep 22, 2013)

well ye, i would too. wraiths are pretty important


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah i agree, not sure what the problem is.
You can't have the jungler watching out for the laners 24/7 while they don't give a darn about the jungler.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

watching the replay, yes, his auto was cancelled
that last auto would have ended up with him trading kills
or possibly living (doubt that tho, especially since aatrox was there and he had no flash)


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

speaking of which
im honestly of the opinion that ahri is a higher priority ban than zed
she has like no counters mid lane and not only is she an insane assassin, ranged charm is honestly op as fuck


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

You guys would feed because the enemy jungler counter jungled you?

Thank god I don't play ranked with you guys.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> You guys would feed because the enemy jungler counter jungled you?
> 
> Thank god I don't play ranked with you guys.



What is joke


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

>plays jungle shen
>doesn't expect counter jungle

l0l


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

also poohmandu is 6'3
now faker thinking mandu was a basketball player makes sense


----------



## Nim (Sep 22, 2013)

promotion, 1 win 1 lose ... 1 to go ;; i'm scared


----------



## Chausie (Sep 22, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> promotion, 1 win 1 lose ... 1 to go ;; i'm scared



good luck nim!



Gogeta said:


> What is joke




what is this joke you speak of

(seriously though, i can't tell if vae is also joking or what)


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

to be fair to vae, detecting sarcasm on the internet doesn't always work


----------



## Nim (Sep 22, 2013)

Chausie said:


> good luck nim!



thank you! I'll just wait for my duopartner I guess xD


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2013)

Watching games on the roku is amazing


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> promotion, 1 win 1 lose ... 1 to go ;; i'm scared



It's the same for me, i am in Promos for Plat 2 and 1-1 too, i can't get myself to play that last game


----------



## Xin (Sep 22, 2013)

Played a few games Ahri yesterday. 

Holy shit that dmg.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 22, 2013)

returning lol player, how competitive is shyvana, vi and aatrox in the jungle?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Vi and Aatrox are good picks, they allow easy diving and such while still packing a punch, Shyvana isn't really picked anymore due to the lack of CC, making her pretty much a sub par jungler.

If you're on EUW, I can play a bit with you and get you up to date on the game.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 22, 2013)

αce said:


> to be fair to vae, detecting sarcasm on the internet doesn't always work



should pretty obvious though, because afking over a stolen jungle camp is fucking ridiculous


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

Chausie said:


> should pretty obvious though, because afking over a stolen jungle camp is fucking ridiculous



What are you talking about
I thought we both agreed on this

You were lying the whole time?
You dont have to be so mean Chusie


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Vi and Aatrox are good picks, they allow easy diving and such while still packing a punch, Shyvana isn't really picked anymore due to the lack of CC, making her pretty much a sub par jungler.
> 
> If you're on EUW, I can play a bit with you and get you up to date on the game.



I hadn't been playing when Vi and aatrox came out and they both look interesting and I used to play shyvana alot so thats a shame. And thanks for the offer but i'll be okay


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

Another friend request denied


----------



## Xin (Sep 22, 2013)

Why do you deny them?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

I mean I got denied by another person I tried to befriend.


----------



## Xin (Sep 22, 2013)

Well then let me befriend you instead.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What are you talking about
> I thought we both agreed on this
> 
> You were lying the whole time?
> You dont have to be so mean Chusie



i'm sorry gogeta, do forgive me



Xin said:


> Well then let me befriend you instead.



don't do it, xin!!

(you coming online later for an aram or two?)


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 22, 2013)

You're a terrible person Chausie, this is exactly why I told you that job at Riot wouldn't fit you.


----------



## Xin (Sep 22, 2013)

Chausie said:


> don't do it, xin!!
> 
> (you coming online later for an aram or two?)



No, I'm still having a hangover and go to bed pretty soon. 

We can play some tomorrow.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> You're a terrible person Chausie, this is exactly why I told you that job at Riot wouldn't fit you.



I know, I'm simply awful.



Xin said:


> No, I'm still having a hangover and go to bed pretty soon.
> 
> We can play some tomorrow.



Aw all right! Catch you when you're on next then!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2013)

Vae I'll be your friend


----------



## Darth (Sep 22, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Vae I'll be your friend



I'm disappointed that this post didn't have an um tag.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

4n just kicked a nocturne i cleansed flash away from on top of me
with shen ulting him
10/10


good thing i lived tho


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 22, 2013)

αce said:


> 4n just kicked a nocturne i cleansed flash away from on top of me
> with shen ulting him
> 10/10
> 
> ...



All I saw was darknesssssss

And few minutes later he kicked Annie away from when me, Ziggs, and 4n were 3 man ganking her in a bush.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Another friend request denied



My username is Z?ro if you want to add me, I just wasn't planning on playing again tonight sorry


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

meh his kicks are usually okay
i think his biggest problem with lee is not knowing the range on that q


----------



## Darth (Sep 22, 2013)

this is legit lol


----------



## Darth (Sep 22, 2013)

Ocelote on the complexity that comes with mastering Rengar @4:32
[youtube]I7LxHP_dDlQ[/youtube]

Welp, now I understand how you do so well with Rengar Gogeta.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah you got me Darth


----------



## Darth (Sep 22, 2013)

Maybe I should start playing Rengar. 

He looks fun. And who knows? Maybe I might win with him.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

You do that Darth


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh lol so i found out Japan does have a league team. This is funny.  I don't know if it actually will be that big of a deal but I heard from teachers that no asian country likes Japan. So if they ever actually went to world I wonder how it would go.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 22, 2013)

Who beat OMG, and is TSM still in?


----------



## Darth (Sep 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Oh lol so i found out Japan does have a league team. This is funny.  I don't know if it actually will be that big of a deal but I heard from teachers that no asian country likes Japan. So if they ever actually went to world I wonder how it would go.


The Japanese league has been around for awhile...

No English casting has made it virtually invisible though.


Shingy said:


> Who beat OMG, and is TSM still in?



TSM vs Vulcun in the Grand Final tomorrow at 6PM CEST. Don't miss it!

You can watch it here at


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

skt t1 destroyed omg because faker hit three charms in a row which resulted in them going from a tier 1 tower to an inhib in the span of like 2 minutes

tsm was out 2 days ago


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

Also, Japan doesn't really have a history of computer gaming like EU, China and Korea do. They focus more on console games. Someone correct me if I'm wrong here though.


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

Darth;48516864[B said:
			
		

> ]The Japanese league has been around for awhile...[/B]
> 
> No English casting has made it virtually invisible though.
> 
> ...



But they haven't made it huge in the competitive scene. Again, I wonder if there would be real bitter rivalries. Like when Toyz didn't like the abuse from taiwanese people hating him.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

that was more because he was from hong kong
japan doesn't really have anything like that unless you're not from japan


----------



## Darth (Sep 22, 2013)

αce said:


> Also, Japan doesn't really have a history of computer gaming like EU, China and Korea do. They focus more on console games. Someone correct me if I'm wrong here though.



You're probably wrong.


----------



## Darth (Sep 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> You can watch it here at



someone click this link goddamnit.


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

αce said:


> that was more because he was from hong kong
> japan doesn't really have anything like that unless you're not from japan



That's what I really mean though. They moved on but apparently the rest of the East hasn't.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 22, 2013)

bought guild wars 2

something to do when im bored or just fed up with LoL


----------



## Guiness (Sep 22, 2013)

also i have enough IP for volibear now

im wondering if i should spend that IP on lifesteal quints or justy buy Voli. i've never actually really played with him albeit once a very long time ago where i ran him bot lane XD

decision decisions decisions


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2013)

FINALLY CATCHED UP ON THE GAMES SO I CAN COME HERE AGAIN



FUCK YEAH, EUROPE STRONK




predictions for quarterfinals: skt, gambit, omg, fnatic

kinda sad that fnatic and c9 have to face off since I'd have liked for both of them to go to semi's

oh well


also sword might surprise but Gambit just too strong & clutch at LANs, even with how seemingly weak they've been sometimes

also, Royal vs OMG will probably be the closest match

also, Fnatic vs C9 will be very exciting but Xpeke and Soaz are really in that same zone that they were at IPL5, just destroying everyone with that trademark Fnatic playstyle, and I don't think that C9 has an answer for it. But who knows, maybe they've done excellent research and figured out strategies to beat it. I think they need to rely on that heavily though cuz Fnatic has somewhat better mechanics too.


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

I want C9 to do good but you can't stop the Sexpeke.

To add, I liked when Krepo said yesterday Gambit is the Russian Overlords Korean (Gook) Slayers.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 22, 2013)

C9 is a wildcard imo

like i just can't count them out or shake the feel that they'll beat Fnatic

but Fnatic imo is the strongest team right now coming right out of groups. they are just absolutely terrifying right now and are totally in form. C9 will really have to bring their A game to even stand a chance tomorrow.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

meh
i think najin sword is gonna poop on gambit


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

Where can i find the korean stream for the championships or any clips? I like their reactions more to plays.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

fucking swedish people


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh hey. A video I most definitely have not heard of a while ago nor seen.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2013)

i don't appreciate
your sarcasm


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2013)

What sarcasm?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Ylvis are norewegian you ignorant ^ (use bro).


----------



## Didi (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> fucking swedish people



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaEnaoydUUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

What's the meaning of Stonehenge is the best


----------



## Didi (Sep 23, 2013)

I haven't seen that one yet, I will later then


This one and the fox are all I've seen, thought both were hilarious, but haven't had time yet to check out the rest


Oh and I saw their elevator prank, which was pretty cool


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

Been playing alistar support....man am I having fun.

and no one bans him!


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

He's not exactly hard to deal with in bot.


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

I think Ahri is my fav mid now. 

She's so much fun to play. 

Will she get neved soon or something?


----------



## Nim (Sep 23, 2013)

Silver 1 <3333 yesss, Elise Skiiiiiiin I'm on my waaaay C:


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Thresh with best advice EUW?


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Silver 1 <3333 yesss, Elise Skiiiiiiin I'm on my waaaay C:



Congrats. 



Vae said:


> Thresh with best advice EUW?



You have a nice WL ratio Vaeny.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Nah, it's pretty shitty.

Most people I know are like 500+ wins compared to losses


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

Most people? 

I think I have a more losses than wins. I must be utter shit then.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

My friend list mainly consists of Plat+ players.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Silver 1 <3333 yesss, Elise Skiiiiiiin I'm on my waaaay C:



Gratz, you got this!


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

It's monday Gogeta.

Where are you on EUW.

EH?


----------



## Darth (Sep 23, 2013)

yeah wtf gogeta you said you'd transfer on monday.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

4N said:


> Free is such a gay anime
> 
> but i still like watching it
> 
> so yaoi (if thats the right term)




What do you have to say for yourself Kyle?

Mr. I'm not gay.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

SKT T1 vs OMG/Royal Club in the final.

Calling it.


----------



## Darth (Sep 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> SKT T1 vs OMG/Royal Club in the final.
> 
> Calling it.



I'll take that bet. 

Gamania Bears vs Cloud 9 in the final. 

Loser has to wear a set of the other's choosing for a week.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's monday Gogeta.
> 
> Where are you on EUW.
> 
> EH?



I was in School so far, and did go to the bank, finished the job alrite.

Now let me do the final ranked match and cry in a corner for a few hours



Darth said:


> yeah wtf gogeta you said you'd transfer on monday.



wtf darth you dont even care


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

So you are coming today then


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

Gogeta on my server? 

Hell no.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> So you are coming today then



MAYBE



Xin said:


> Gogeta on my server?
> 
> Hell no.



Why not


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

My statistics will look even worse. 

Btw.. do you get a reset for your elo or something?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

maybe, gogeta? maybe?

that's not good enough


----------



## Darth (Sep 23, 2013)

Gogeta you're a disgrace to all of the Europe West server.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> Gogeta you're a disgrace to all of the Europe West server.



What is it with you



Chausie said:


> maybe, gogeta? maybe?
> 
> that's not good enough



Oh i am alrite



Xin said:


> My statistics will look even worse.
> 
> Btw.. do you get a reset for your elo or something?



Yes, it gets lower, hopefully not too low

Also,



Sadly didn't jump


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Alrite, i transferred

UndeadGothaX

Apparently


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

I'll add you when I'm on the next time.


----------



## Darth (Sep 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Alrite, i transferred
> 
> UndeadGothaX
> 
> Apparently



HAHAHAHAHA HE ACTUALLY DID IT. 

k time for me to transfer.


----------



## Nim (Sep 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly didn't jump



yay  so we both managed to win dat promos


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 23, 2013)

Does LoL require a decent graphics card? 

Is a GeForce GTX 770 powerful enough to run it? 

I don't know much about graphics cards and shit.


----------



## Santí (Sep 23, 2013)

That's powerful enough to run something with multiple times the graphics of LoL.

LoL isn't very graphics intense, they're pretty standard and cartoonish. The most important thing is good internet.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

about fucking time gogeta


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

What said:


> Does LoL require a decent graphics card?
> 
> Is a GeForce GTX 770 powerful enough to run it?
> 
> I don't know much about graphics cards and shit.



Quite easily.

Personally I run LoL on low even with a powerful graphics card just because the change isn't that significant and the FPS increase is so worth.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> about fucking time gogeta



 You are so mean Chausie we talked about this


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

not my fault you kept putting off transferring for so long!

must be about a month now, since you first said it. if not longer!


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

> Personally I run LoL on low even with a powerful graphics card just because the change isn't that significant and the FPS increase is so worth.



hmm i should try this
i run everything+shadows on max and get around 70 fps
ill switch to low and see


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'll take that bet.
> 
> Gamania Bears vs Cloud 9 in the final.
> 
> Loser has to wear a set of the other's choosing for a week.



Hope you like kpop as much as I do.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Running ANY game in the world that's multiplayer on the highest possible settings is a terrible fucking waste.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

I'll take your bet too, Royal vs SKT in finals.

Watch me lose cause OMG stomps Royal.


----------



## Santí (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't feel that anything more than 60-70 FPS is necessary.

I don't run the game on highest because there is little difference between highest and high, but high gives me the best of good FPS and and aesthetic pleasure.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Anything over 100 is a useless improvement.


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't really know my FPS, but it should be pretty high, since I recently got a new PC I designed myself.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

max settings+battle bunny riven


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

I have battle bunny riven.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

same
its awesome
wish i got champion riven tho


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Running ANY game in the world that's multiplayer on the highest possible settings is a terrible fucking waste.



WoW was far too pretty to not run on high


----------



## Darth (Sep 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Hope you like kpop as much as I do.





αce said:


> same
> its awesome
> wish i got champion riven tho





<- is like the only other guy in the thread that got it when it was available aside from like WAD and Terry. 

Didi got so lucky Terry had an extra code tho. That's like good samaritan of the century status right there.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

terry is honestly the nicest person here
aside from chausie, but shes on like a happy drug or something


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Terry is nicer than Chausie IMO.

Also, Chausie, running WoW on max is dumb if you were raiding 25man in a hardcore guild.

Unless your computer was the newest possible you'd have major FPS drop.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

and i spoke to you about that already. turn it down for pvp and raids, elsewhere? i'm had it on high, for sure. 

i went years on a piece of shit for a pc. you know when they changed all the water effects during wotlk? i didn't even realise, i couldn't see them. had shitty water for ages.

then new pc, everything on max was just amazing. i went around taking screen shots of things, it was so pretty looking!



αce said:


> terry is honestly the nicest person here
> aside from chausie, but shes on like a happy drug or something



no, i just rarely see the need to be cruel on the internet.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

[youtube]v7cW2nMf1gk[/youtube]

Still the best comeback in gaming history 

Every time, I get nerd chills while watching it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

Im apparently not living up to my skumbag tk name.

Im actually a dick to my other friends (where i got the name change) but its cause i know them for about five years lol. 

Fnatic vs c9 soon... My heart and body are not ready for this. Pls c9.


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

When will quarterfinals start?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

Xin said:


> When will quarterfinals start?



In one hour about.


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

That's cool. 

Finally one match I can watch again.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 23, 2013)

im at work so i cant watch it. fck mah life


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

Know that feel. 

The last matches were all when I was working.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Damn you team why wouldn't you hold off until i got my triforce we would've raped them


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

GOGETA WHY WON'T YOU BUILD LIKE I TELL YOU TOO.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

well
i hope c9 wins


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

i honestly don't care much about watching this match
i want to see najin sword vs gambit


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

goddamnit genja
fucking shave


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> GOGETA WHY WON'T YOU BUILD LIKE I TELL YOU TOO.



I told you i'd get LW

I just had to get Triforce first and then i would've sold my boots for LW
You didn't believe Vae

That's why we lost.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

tri force vayne is actually legit as fuck


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

You suck Gogeta, I had everyone focus me and you still only killed 2 people.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> You suck Gogeta, I had everyone focus me and you still only killed 2 people.



I fought Elise and Brand they both didn't even touch you

Not my fault Chausie got caught and instaburst


----------



## Nim (Sep 23, 2013)

I was bad too D:

And I really need to practice english somehow. Most of the time I can't say stuff fast enough as I would in german. Or I just don't know how to say things. And when I think of something it's too late to say it anyway ;_;


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Play with us more and your english will improve quickly.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 23, 2013)

watching quarterfinals on my tv

yesss


----------



## Nim (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm trying to accept any invitation already :3 thanks for being always so friendly to me btw!


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I fought Elise and Brand they both didn't even touch you
> 
> Not my fault Chausie got caught and instaburst



I was warding! leave me alone. and brand did waste his ult on me, so you didn't have that to deal with either



Nim♥ said:


> I was bad too D:
> 
> And I really need to practice english somehow. Most of the time I can't say stuff fast enough as I would in german. Or I just don't know how to say things. And when I think of something it's too late to say it anyway ;_;



just play with us more nim, you'll get more confidence to speak more as you get used to us! and no one minds if you make mistakes

(well, vae may get all vae-like about it, but that's vae and we can ignore him)


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

"I believe in manifest destiny" - Doublelift, 2013



Cloud 9 better win. Because

1. NA>EU rights
2. Fnatic will give Korean teams a harder time than Cloud 9 will.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I was warding! leave me alone. and brand did waste his ult on me, so you didn't have that to deal with either
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vae can get vae-like?

Really?

I was calm that entire game except for when Gogeta was getting mad at people.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

ye, you were

i said 'can' not as in you get mean or anything, but sometimes you pretend to be overly pedantic when there is no need, to annoy people

like the whole good natured teasing you do

i didn't say anything rude against you


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

sexpeke and sjokz have definitely smashed


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

wtf meteos is 2x the height of balls


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Ace get on skype.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

the top NA team beating the top EU team doesn't mean NA is better overall
it just means they have the strongest team of the two regions

that's equivalent to saying that SEA+Taiwan was stronger than Korea in Season 2, because TPA won the whole thing and beat the best Korean team (Frost)

No.



Although tell that to reddit
logic op


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Vae can get vae-like?
> 
> Really?
> 
> I was calm that entire game except for when Gogeta was getting mad at people.



when did i get mad at ppl wtf



Chausie said:


> I was warding! leave me alone. and brand did waste his ult on me, so you didn't have that to deal with either



jesus h fuck i didnt hang you i just stated what happened dont get all defensive about it


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

welp
peke kassadin...


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

so what im gathering from this last page is that gogeta transferring to EUW was a bad idea


----------



## Rain (Sep 23, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivOTb87u-P0[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Still waiting for ace on skype.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

If Fnatic doesn't get stomped early game, C9 is kinda fucked to be honest. Look at the damage difference between the two teams mid-late game -.-


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

im not getting on skype


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> when did i get mad at ppl wtf
> 
> 
> 
> jesus h fuck i didnt hang you i just stated what happened dont get all defensive about it



i know dude, i was just explaining myself 

people always think i'm being overly defensive when i try to explain what i was doing 

i do that so i can clarify my mistakes!



αce said:


> so what im gathering from this last page is that gogeta transferring to EUW was a bad idea



wat

had 2 games with him since he transferred, enjoyed both of them. why do you think it was bad?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i know dude, i was just explaining myself
> 
> people always think i'm being overly defensive when i try to explain what i was doing
> 
> i do that so i can clarify my mistakes!



How could you break my heart like that


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

well meteos better camp mid


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Ace avoiding skype because he doesn't want to be mocked.


----------



## Nim (Sep 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> just play with us more nim, you'll get more confidence to speak more as you get used to us! and no one minds if you make mistakes
> 
> (well, vae may get all vae-like about it, but that's vae and we can ignore him)



just invite me whenever you guys are going to play and I'm online  if I'm not busy doing something else I'd love to join!


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

false hope in my opinion
who knows i could be wrong
but once that kassadin gets going well shit


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

> Ace avoiding skype because he doesn't want to be mocked.



yes
that is why




why are you obsessed with me coming to talk to you


----------



## Guiness (Sep 23, 2013)

Puszu chanelling his inner genja with dem sorc boots. I think its a nice pick doe.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

wtf       balls


----------



## Guiness (Sep 23, 2013)

Xpeke and soaz with the outplays.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

c9 pls
altho to be fair, i do like xpeke and cyanide more than anyone on c9
just want c9 to win
for the korean overlords

sexpeke stahp it


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

Terrible calls by C9.

GG Fnatic.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

TIER 1 TOWER FOR TIER 2 MID
WORTH


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Tier 2 and 3 mid and inhib.

Also, I already have Hady and Chausie on skype, I just invited you because I wanted to.

But you're a cunt so nah, fk you.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

did these guys not watch group stages
ban kassadin


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow that was awesome.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

> Tier 2 and 3 mid and inhib.
> 
> Also, I already have Hady and Chausie on skype, I just invited you because I wanted to.
> 
> But you're a cunt so nah, fk you.




if i can skype at 6 am for ogn i would skype for quarter finals at 4 p.m.
except i can't here


and you always tell me to skype
if you love me, just admit it baby


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Kass too close?
Rift walk away


kass gets caught 5 secs later
Oh just rift walk away


10/10


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> yes
> that is why
> 
> 
> ...



he loves you, why must you deny his love



Nim♥ said:


> just invite me whenever you guys are going to play and I'm online  if I'm not busy doing something else I'd love to join!



will do!


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

6-0 corki
seraphs kassadin
lissandra zhonyias


r.i.p. ashe
aka all of c9's sustain damage


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

300k viewers on twitch
surprised the servers aren't lagging


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

kassadin
10/10 champion

would re-release


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

Vision control where.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

k I admit I love you.

But you keep rejecting me, it's like the Naruto-Sakura relationship.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

Top 5 adcs at the moment? 
imo draven,vayne,ezreal cait, corki.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Fuck Kassadin, Trynd, Lissandra and to lesser degree Rumble and Nidalee

Most toxic fucking dipshit asshole champions in the games.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

no casters, that was a one sided match
kassadin has a ramp up time
they did nothing to stop peke



meteos jungling style is actually pretty effective early game
he was 2 levels up on cyanide at one point  (9 to 7) 
but kassadin was left completely alone in lane due to him just farming




gg fnatic is op





c9 pls win next 2 games


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Top 5 adcs at the moment?
> imo draven,vayne,ezreal cait, corki.



You might want to remove or change Draven


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

Let's be honest. Hai first gragas debut > Dade's.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

> Top 5 adcs at the moment?
> imo draven,vayne,ezreal cait, corki.



vayne, cait, ezreal, corki and then the last is a toss up


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

> Let's be honest. Hai first gragas debut > Dade's.



12/10









Honestly though, Hai doesn't get blue buffs from meteos. What if he was facing Faker or Cool mid lane with no blue buff? Faker is already ungankable, can you imagine him laning without any jungle pressure?


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

MONTE NINJA'D ME


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Top 5 adcs at the moment?
> imo draven,vayne,ezreal cait, corki.



I wouldn't say draven anymore


----------



## Santí (Sep 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tG7R338JgqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

draven is shit tier at the moment


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> 12/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's be honest. I didn't say wtf all the time to what he was doing [Hai] while for Dade I was like wtf


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

not sure what was more disrespectful
xpeke first picking kassadin
or c9 not banning it in the first place


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

The last one is Twitch


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

2-0 inc.**


----------



## Santí (Sep 23, 2013)

Kog, Miss Fortune, Ezreal, Vayne, and Machine Gun Lulu.

Machine Gun Lulu in god tier, everyone else following in Demi-God tier.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You might want to remove or change Draven


He can deal so much damage once you get like a blood thirster and last whisper. Thanks to his passive around mid game he can really cash in and get those items faster.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Terrible call to actually go for Baron


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> not sure what was more disrespectful
> xpeke first picking kassadin
> or c9 not banning it in the first place


sdfafdasfafaf


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

ye, wtf was that


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

Triple negatron wtf.


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

Really nice match.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Wtf Lemonnation troll with best build.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 23, 2013)

Balls' Rumble Ults are crazy good.


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

Hai playing Fizz like how Regi should play.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

hai didn't even play well


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

oh well c9 pls win


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

c9 YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Even if they beat Fnatic, they won't beat OMG or Royal, so...


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

No kass ban.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

> Even if they beat Fnatic, they won't beat OMG or Royal, so...



They can beat Royal imo.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

This gonna be good.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 23, 2013)

gg it's done.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 23, 2013)

Dat lee sin double kill. C9 better play damn well or hope fnc dont snowball like crazy.


----------



## roninmedia (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm in NA and I picked Fanatic to win.

I honestly think NA scene was fairly weak and C9 were not tested enough during the LCS campaign. They pretty much played the same champions throughout the season and were ahead of the curve in terms of pace and mid-game.

The only problem is there are teams who are better at them in aggressive, mid-game and have bigger champion pools.

Other teams: You can do it C9, but we do it better than you.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Hady so mad when proven wrong or just trolled


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Roaming death squad.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 23, 2013)

Doublelifting was right.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

The cycle of life and death continues.

We will live, they will die.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't understand why C9 didn't ban Kass when they banned him the 2nd game.

Did they forget how he raped within 1 match? Sad.


----------



## roninmedia (Sep 23, 2013)

^

Other scenes don't play Kassadin. There's no much respect for it outside EU. 

They thought that counters with Gragas/Kennen. But it failed.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

Surrender @ 20, report c9


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

Lemon getting abused these 3 games.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

''NA is the weakest region'' will return even though it's obviously SEA/Taiwan.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

xPeke is fearless.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Lol.

Just lol at that Baron fight.

Based Cyanide gets outsmited and c9 gets aced.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hady so mad when proven wrong or just trolled



wasn't that you getting trolled by adrian?


----------



## Taha (Sep 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't understand why C9 didn't ban Kass when they banned him the 2nd game.
> 
> Did they forget how he raped within 1 match? Sad.



c9 didn't ban kassa 2nd game , fnatics did .


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Report Puszu for dying.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh yeah good point, I thought C9 did.

That's even worse then.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Destroyed.

Fully expected C9 to get dominated.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 23, 2013)

The game was done in the first 2 mins


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

C9's weakness is Lee Sin. 

Once Cyanide got that, it was over. It wasn't cause of Kassadin but xPeke's Kass is a god though.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

kassadin
is a balanced champion


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

C9 needs to learn how to recover from a bad level 1.

And lemon needs to step up his game.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

xpeke is a fucking god
also, as terry said, lee sin is their terror
especially when he got 2 kills

anything with lane pressure fucks c9 because meteos just farms all day



gg
NA hopes died


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

Great match.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

reddit sums it up



> Cloud 9 Exposed.
> Lemonation doesn't win trades doesn't win lane doesn't win vision war. Buys basically no pinks.
> Meteos 0 impact for the first half of the game farming minions while the enemy snowballs. Busy farming bot waves during key teamfights every game.
> Balls a real hero carrying them game 2 on his back


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> kassadin
> is a balanced champion



I think the only reason people don't really pick him is he is fugly looking.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

C9 bot lane has been weaker than the rest all season. Not really a shocker.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

I was hoping for one of the teams at worlds to expose C9 as just another NA team.

My friend kept going on about how C9 dominated the NA LCS and there was no way Fnatic would beat them, but I'm just like, it's fucking Fnatic.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

Gambit's logo looks like communism.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

So why exactly did C9 ban Ori over Kass.

xPeke is way stronger on Kass than he is on Ori.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

split pushing vlad against  A KASSADIN WITH A FUCKING TP
c9 deserved to lose that game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

Alright time for my post about the games. Blue side is op, having that fp means a lot and generally a better map advantage for level 1. 

First game, it broke apart once C9 got caught in the fnatic bush surprise but they were definitely ahead with dragon and early turrets. If they had not get caught out, they would've been fine. Also Hai should've not played Gragas. I don't know why they banned Ahri when it was obvious that xPeke was going to get either Ahri or Kass and Hai could've played either Ahri or Kass. So I disagree with the Gragas pick as well as getting caught out.

Game two, Fnatic just lost all control once Fizz won the matchup against xPeke. Balls' Rumble just dominated with his zoning and diving all in with FIzz and Nocturne.

Game three, game was over in the first two minutes because bad level 1s is C9's weakness (Lee Sin as well).

So yeah, honestly C9 did way better this year than last year where TSM got dominated 0-2 against Frost last year in the quarters.

Edit: I don't know why Orianna got banned tbh. And if you were going to give away Kass, you don't ban Ahri (again). I don't understand it.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Najin Black Sword to 2-1 Gambit Gaming.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

Fuck that chubby kid. I'd rather see map pressure than fucking farming 24/7. Cyanide did fine.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

next series is 2-0


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

Also Peke needed to rush hourglass when he's going against a Fizz. He wanted to do a split push TF build but he can't because their team was too behind.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 23, 2013)

Fnatic are just in form right now. Im call8ng for a Fnc final for sure. Not too sure about the other teams right now but if Skt1 make it then more Faker is always good.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Fnatic aren't going to the finals.

It's SKT T1 against Royal or OMG.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

you underestimate fnatic


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Nah, I have a bet with Darth.

I don't like losing bets.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

i hope gambit win  now


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

All the of the analysts pick Najin Sword.

#believe


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

Fnatic has obvious weaknesses. If xPeke gets rolling, Fnatic generally do well but if he doesn't, they get a little behind and sometimes lose the game that way. 

But it's too hard to actually keep him down. Not to mention the other obvious threats on Fnatic's team so you can't exactly tunnel onto xPeke.

C9's style isn't bad. Yes, Meteos farm like crazy but the whole team generally survive the laning phase just fine and they always been fine with getting dragons and turrets while getting a really strong jungler. Their bot lane has always been weak especially lemonnation because he doesn't get pinks at all (Sneaky does fine as an adc as long he gets to mid/late. And his positioning isn't terrible compare to most pro players). And against Fnatic who is entirely based on vision, it was obvious their weakness was shown. 

Anyways, my hopes for NA failed again. It was a little better this year but just as disappointing, not making it past the quarters.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Lets make bets on the series.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

Time to jump on the Koreans.

SKT and Sword please.


----------



## Darth (Sep 23, 2013)

well i've technically lost half the bet already since c9 got knocked out lol. 

GAMANIA BEARS GOING TO FINALS #BEARLIEVE


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

Why are the group stage teams getting blue side.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

THE MAN WHO FEEDS TO WIN LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Why are the group stage teams getting blue side.



I guess they get the advantage because the bye teams get a bye. 

But yeah blue side is op.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

PraY so big.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 18 (13 members and 5 guests) 		 	 	 		 			*, , , , , ,


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Go my Korean hyungs, destroy them all


----------



## Guiness (Sep 23, 2013)

whoever is saying in this thread that fck yellowstar obviously on crack (dunno if i misread)

yellowstar has been making superb plays this tournament. if rekkles turns out to be a better adc than puszu, and if yellow and him can get synergy going, then fnatic should become the beast team in s4.

also, it feels like c9 underestimated fnatic in picks and bans. not banning xpeke's kass is just dumb. don't they realize that 90% of the time that somehow, some fcking how, xpeke's kass ALWAYS gets fed? fnatic believes in xpeke so damn much that they feed most of their kills to him.

and meteos constant farming allows him to be strong when c9 are ready to take drag. his lack of presence on the map isn't good but if his team ain't dying, then all that constant farm is hella worth. c9's mid game rotation is way too based on securing dragon and their lack of map vision (or rather fnatic's control of map vision) proved to be their downfall in game 1. 

as for game 3, sadly its not an NA team they were up against. Fnatic has been in the game way too long to not snowball that early lee double kill and it essentially made Meteos constant farming useless because Cyanide got ahead. In such a case, it really shows that Fnatic was just the better team.

 I can only see C9 and Vulcan taking what they learned at Worlds to make themselves improve though. Sadly they only played 3 games though :\ That has got to suck. :c


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Fnatic shouldn't even replace puszu.

Rekkles should find another team.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

4N said:


> whoever is saying in this thread that fck yellowstar obviously on crack (dunno if i misread)
> 
> yellowstar has been making superb plays this tournament. if rekkles turns out to be a better adc than puszu, and if yellow and him can get synergy going, then fnatic should become the beast team in s4.



Puszu has been done amazing this tournament as well. It's a good thing they didn't replace Puszu for Rekkles this tournament because that might be  bad and Rekkles would get a lot of flak for it. 

Also that Jax ban + target bans to Pray.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

Najin sword's comp confuses me.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

expession plays like flame
this is no surprise

the nunu is a surprise


----------



## Guiness (Sep 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fnatic shouldn't even replace puszu.
> 
> Rekkles should find another team.



i agree. or do what EG did with substituting players every now and then.

they are banking a lot on a player that hasn't played too much international or pro scene for a while. i'm sure his skills are still relevant and up to date but sacking a player that has had such solid performances and synergy with yellowstar...? All for a player with a lot promise?  i'm sorry, but in this world promises tend to come short pretty hard.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

I like how he's playing Hanbok Ahri.

Korean pride right there.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm quite confident that Fnatic won't drop him anymore.

If they do they will get A LOT of hate, and it's stupid.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Najin sword's comp confuses me.


Hallejuah


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> expession plays like flame
> this is no surprise
> 
> the nunu is a surprise



And that's why it confuses me. The nunu pick.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm quite confident that Fnatic won't drop him anymore.
> 
> If they do they will get A LOT of hate, and it's stupid.



didn't they already get a lot of hate for dropping nrated


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> didn't they already get a lot of hate for dropping nrated already



It's probably over now since they've been doing so well without him but yeah they did for a bit.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Good team fight for NJBS.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Difference is they dropped nRated because he didn't practice as much as he should have.

Puszu has done nothing wrong, he's just getting better all the time.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Also Nagne getting an early chalice, wat


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

his logic wasn't bad tho
he had to adjust his style to each support he played with in solo q


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Why did expession try to kill Fizz...


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Couldn't Sword just have finished dragon there?


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't like the Nunu pick.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

I like how Riv said continue after he realised Darrien was a goner


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Twitch is a terrible ADC to play against Fizz, no escapes unlike someone like Ezreal.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Nunu can't be outsmited lul


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

Nunu is god tier jungle.

edit:
vvrote teh above like 10 mins ago
HOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHHO


NUNU GOT THE BARON STEAL


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

Watch didn't consume.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Gambit whai u do dis.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Wtf Sword what are these terrible calls.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Pray pls.....


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

WTF Pray. Why grab the lantern.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

boom headshot


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Not impressed by either Nagne or Pray.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

Korea needs to change the system.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Korea doesn't need to change much, KTB are the only other team in Korea right now that are world level based on this showing.

KTB and SKT both had poor showings in Winter, SKT had a decent showing in Spring and KTB was meh in Spring.

They were both dominant in Summer though.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Gambit's only win.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

pray did fine other than getting caught by shen ulti
his positioning was as good as it could have been against a fizz/elise



> Korea doesn't need to change much, KTB are the only other team in Korea right now that are world level based on this showing.



losing to gambit means you aren't world level 




> KTB and SKT both had poor showings in Winter, SKT had a decent showing in Spring and KTB was meh in Spring.



typo?

skt didnt exist in winter
and skt came third in spring...against frost. that's more than decent for a brand new team


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> \
> losing to gambit means you aren't world level



Sempai is high.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Their showing was poor, I don't care if they lost to Gambit or anyone else, it was a poor showing either way.

And getting third is still only decent IMO considering how the 3rd placers have done so far.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

also ktb didn't do that bad in winter....
they came third (3-0 against blaze), only losing to the eventual winners


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

skt t1 still didn't exist in winter....


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

The nunu is where I think it went wrong. He did nothing early game which is what he's supposed to do. Late game I find him useless.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

> And getting third is still only decent IMO considering how the 3rd placers have done so far.



Getting third in OGN as a rookie team against Frost is _only_ decent, because 3rd place teams haven't done good in worlds so far? What kind of logic is this


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

...The Ahri pick was so predictable.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

which is why banning shen was retarded
they pick ahri? take shen
they take shen? take ahri





but yeah ahri has been first picked this whole tournament if you're on blue


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

My experience on OGN is that the 3rd place team is usually a LOT weaker than 1st and 2nd, not just a little.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

so then kt rolster B was MUCH weaker than Frost in winter, despite the fact that KTB had a 5-1-0 record against Blaze, Sword and CJ Entus while Frost was 2-4-0 against MVP Blue, MVP White and IM?

I mean, Frost could be stronger, but MUCH stronger? disagree


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

you'd be right for the the last split though
ktb and skt t1 are on another tier


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

those 3 kills were not predictable

Gambit please.


----------



## Austin (Sep 23, 2013)

watch is a bully lmao


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

When he has a play making jungler, perhaps.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

don't know why he played nunu
hes an aggressive jungler usually


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Because stupid calls are stupid.


----------



## Austin (Sep 23, 2013)

/ff at          20


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

13k gold lead at 20 minutes


----------



## Austin (Sep 23, 2013)

korean hype train still going strong


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice play.

Get Malphite out of fight, lantern Twitch back in.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Ozone ruined the view that Korea in general are beasts.

Still think Sword looked weaker than a world class team in game 1, not game 2 apparently.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Love watching Alex Ich get rolled.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

spray and pray


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> don't know why he played nunu
> hes an aggressive jungler usually



This. I wasn't sure of that nunu pick.

I just got into class and match 2 is already over at 20 mins for Sword. Wat da faq.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

That oh my gah made my day.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

korean teams never yell when we do voice ins
compared to like fnatic who are shouting as loud as possible


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

If gambit wins this (I really hope not), then blue side is fucking op.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> korean teams never yell when we do voice ins
> compared to like fnatic who are shouting as loud as possible



Froggen and Zuna are the worst.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

haha forgot about froggen
and zuna gets so hyped about every little thing


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

LOL ^

And yeah Zuna is the worst. Holy shit, he just yells random shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

#swagmaster Pray with the big words.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Still calling this 2-1.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> LOL ^
> 
> And yeah Zuna is the worst. Holy shit, he just yells random shit.



LOL I WISH I COULD SIGN THAT.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

How is Watch on Lee?


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

ugh...why nunu


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

PLS NO NOT NUNU AGAIN ._.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Well he's Korean and hyper aggressive so probably really good.

Why did he go nunu....


----------



## Austin (Sep 23, 2013)

nunu

i'm so confused


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

> How is Watch on Lee?




top 3 korea


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

My post was better @ace.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Why Nunu again


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Cain is a god.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm only reading the tweets from Leaguepedialive cause I can't watch it on my laptop. (Forgot my charger so that stream burns my battery really quick). Anyways I got this:


> LeaguepediaLive ‏@LeaguepediaLive 48s
> 
> Evelynn recieves a heal from Sona accidentally, alerting NJS to the presence of Evelynn, but a very passive game early.


Smart.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

If this gets past mid game Najin will probably lose, Watch will be quite useless in late.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

I still don't understand the Nunu pick. There's pretty much no synergy with Nunu and Corki or any other champs.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Okay so Nagne is better than I thought.

First game made him look terrible, but he's still missing a lot of easy spears 

Landing the ones that count though.


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2013)

tell me if the koreans advance


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

expession is a fucking god


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow, Nid just fucked Gragas 1v1 so bad.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Wtf that ace.

Should've been able to get the dragon with Q Smite though.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

The item difference between Pray and Genja is fucking stupid too.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

pray/cain is just op


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

Najin sword should get this. Im not watching the match but I'm assuming Nid is poking them along with Corki. (Oh and Gambit has this thing of having no hard engage for some reason. Idk why Alex is on Gragas)

I still don't understand the nunu pick at all but w/e, they're winning.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Najin should close this out now.


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

Why is Ich on Gragas?


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

They need to ask. What would Fnatic do? And just play like assassins.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Gragas is an assassin though


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

i dont understand the gragas pick
knock people out of evelynn ult?


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

Fnatic plays like them though. They go in and out and pick off till they are about equal. Krepo said it himself that they have a way to hold the game on longer.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

The Gragas pick is weird for the team comp, but he would fit in an assassin comp.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

That spear was almost a blind snipe on Diamond.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

renekton thornmail
rip kog maw


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

I think they want to knock someone  away and burst em down.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

GG Najin Sword, Fnatic as the only western team left.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Told you it would be 2-1 to Najin.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm sorry I doubted you Sword.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 23, 2013)

looks like the korean hype train is back on track


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

but najin sword isn't a world class team
#conclusionsdrawnafteronegame


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

It's a sad day for mother russia.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Glad sword fucked them in 2 games.

I hate Gambit, especially Alex Ich.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

They weren't looking like one in the first game.

I'm not retracting the statement since it was based on a terrible performance.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

meh im just glad najin sword won
so these stupid kids on reddit don't draw conclusions on a whole region based on a single team choking in groups


----------



## Guiness (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> but najin sword isn't a world class team
> #conclusionsdrawnafteronegame



its funny how they draw that conclusion from ozone though when they were underperforming so hard.



Jiyeon said:


> Glad sword fucked them in 2 games.
> 
> I hate Gambit, especially Alex Ich.



wut

why do you hate alex ich? he is one of the most likeable players out there. you have odd taste.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Also please, you make conclusions based on single games too, so you're not one to talk Ace


----------



## Austin (Sep 23, 2013)

now i want omg to win just to fuck korea


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

> They weren't looking like one in the first game.



hence, conslusions drawn after one game




> I'm not retracting the statement since it was based on a terrible performance.



don't draw conclusions prematurely
problem solved


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

but im fabulous


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

I wanted to see Alex smile


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm actually kinda scared for SKT T1 now.

Cain and Pray are in godly form right now.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> hence, conslusions drawn after one game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The hypocrisy of this statement is too funny


----------



## Guiness (Sep 23, 2013)

alex must be having flashbacks right now


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm actually kinda scared for SKT T1 now.
> 
> Cain and Pray are in godly form right now.



Lol, SKT can handle them, they've done it before and they'll do it again.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

if piglet and mandu managed to beat imp and mata in ogn, im sure they can deal with pray and cain
similar skill level


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

> The hypocrisy of this statement is too funny





> but im fabulous


 **


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Bitch I'm fabulous too.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Everyone on reddit blaming Voidle.

Honestly Gambit as a team all just got outplayed, it wasn't just Voidle.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

expession did much better than darien 
and nagne outplayed alex in the second game during the ganks and during the aatrox/orianna 2v1 when they tried to push mid
and in game 3 when he zoned him out of two important fights and killed him and prevented a tower dive on watch


gg najin sword the besto


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

The listen-in:
- "Malphite has no health"
- "Wanna just try for it?"
...
"Oh my god. That hurts"


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

Not sure why Voidle is taking all the blame.

All lanes lost second game and third game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 23, 2013)

Austin said:


> now i want omg to win just to fuck korea


OMG is overrated as fuk. always bet on the underdogs, aka Korea.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Korea and underdogs in the same sentence?

What the fuck have you been smoking? 

Also, my friend is in denial about Gambit losing because they got outplayed, he's also blaming everything on Voidle 

Blind fan boys.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 23, 2013)

I would've flipped the table being speared so many times by that Nidalee.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> OMG is overrated as fuk. always bet on the underdogs, aka Korea.



Did you just refer to Korea as underdogs?


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Korea and underdogs in the same sentence?
> 
> What the fuck have you been smoking?
> 
> ...


They are fairly new to League international championship.

And yes, they are considered underdogs whether you like it or not. That's a fact. This isn't Starcraft.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> OMG is overrated as fuk. always bet on the underdogs, aka Korea.



Not sure how Korea is the underdog. I would have to say Gama bears or even Fnatic is the underdog at this point. 

Anyways next match is tomorrow right? Can't wait. Its going to be skt vs bears and royal vs omg.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> They are fairly new to League international championship.



What the fuck?

They were the favorites to win Season 2 finals, they've been the favorites to win EVERY international competition since Season 2.

You must live under a rock.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 23, 2013)

Supports are always blamed.  This is nothing new and no one should be surprised.


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

Am I the only one that hates Prays face?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> They are fairly new to League international championship.
> 
> *And yes, they are considered underdogs whether you like it or not. That's a fact. This isn't Starcraft.*



Is this Wesley's dupe?


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> They were the favorites to win Season 2 finals, they've been the favorites to win EVERY international competition since Season 2.
> 
> You must live under a rock.


U mad? LMFAO. They are underdogs when it comes to LOL international scene. 

Fucking deal with it.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

uh koreans weren't the favourites to win s2
M5 was


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> U mad? LMFAO. They are underdogs when it comes to LOL international scene.
> 
> Fucking deal with it.



You sure you know what underdog means?


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Korea is favourite to win any and every competition that has a team or teams representing them.

How in the world could they be underdogs?


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Am I the only one that hates Prays face?



Lol what's wrong with it? xD


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Am I the only one that hates Prays face?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm convinced that's Wesley's dupe.

Only Wesley is going to say something so mind bogglingly ignorant.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

> Korea is favourite to win any and every competition that has a team or teams representing them.



....
for e-sports right?


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 23, 2013)

Treerone said:


> You sure you know what underdog means?


Yes I do. Americans/Europeans/Chinese have been participating in League international tournament far longer than Koreans have.

This is a fact. Koreans are newcomers compared to all these nations.



Jiyeon said:


> I'm convinced that's Wesley's dupe.
> 
> Only Wesley is going to say something so mind bogglingly ignorant.


I'm convinced that you are a fucking moron. I joined this forum before you even heard about this place, kiddo.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> uh koreans weren't the favourites to win s2
> M5 was



M5 was the fan favorite.

Korea was the strongest region coming it to it though.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

The Voidle trashing is really ridiculous.



ExoSkel said:


> Yes I do. Americans/Europeans/Chinese have been  participating in League international tournament far longer than Koreans  have.
> 
> This is a fact. Koreans are newcomers compared to all these nations.
> 
> ...



Many people were saying Korea would roll the world. They wouldn't drop a game. How does that equate to an underdog region?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> ....
> for e-sports right?



Did I really need to say that I meant e-sports?


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

fun fact: Korean OGN has been around a full year longer than EU LCS or NA LCS
they have had an organized league scene longer than NA, despite teams like TSM or CLG competing in more tournaments

organized competition naturally breeds better talent
which is why no single Korean team has even won an OGN twice


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

so...koreans are not the underdogs
although im fairly sure you're trolling


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Yes I do. Americans/Europeans/Chinese have been participating in League international tournament far longer than Koreans have.
> 
> This is a fact. Koreans are newcomers compared to all these nations.
> 
> ...



>Still has a junior sized avy.
>Less posts than me
>Calls me a moron when he just said the most idiotic thing in this thread

Have a nice day Wesley.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> >Still has a junior sized avy.
> >Less posts than me
> >Calls me a moron when he just said the most idiotic thing in this thread
> 
> Have a nice day Wesley.


This must be another account for some retarded kpop loving douchebag's account.

So you have over 7k posts who joined last year. Congrats, you just proved that you have no fucking life outside of this forum.

You deserve a spot in Guinness Record.

You win at life, figuratively speaking.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

This troll is worse than Wesley.

At least Wesley I could believe he was just mentally challenged.

This guy actually comes in and makes the stupidest claim I've seen in years


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

Lets talk about the top manga/manhwa atm


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 23, 2013)

Koreans are underdogs in LOL scene.

Apparently, these morons took it like I insulted their mother.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

I still remember Wesley saying Sona is only good for flash crescendo.

Poor guy.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

Im curious how long you have been playing league or watching it for making the claim that Koreans are the underdogs.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I still remember Wesley saying Sona is only good for flash crescendo.
> 
> Poor guy.



But! But! Power Chord and Q hurts like a truck!


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHiEYIEkqyc[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Reddit so quick to turn on hype trains.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Im curious how long you have been playing league or watching it for making the claim that Koreans are the underdogs.



Obvious troll is obvious.

Leave him alone and he'll get bored eventually.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 23, 2013)

Look at all this angry little keyboard warrior, punching those keyboards like his life depends on it.

Hey, calm down or you gonna get that capal tunnel. Then you might not get to play league for rest of your life. Luly lulz.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Janna vs Irelia


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

Finally home so I can watch the two matches where Sword won. I'll comment on the matches later if anyone cares. Also voidle is getting a lot of flak in the reddit thread. I feel bad for him.

Also tomorrow's matches are going to be at 7:00 PM PDT / 4:00 AM starting Gama bears vs Skt and OMG vs Royal afterwards.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2013)

they need someone to blame because apparently the original M5 line up can do no wrong
herpa derpa logic

they all got outplayed
alex lost mid games 2 and 3
genja and voidle lost bot games 2 and 3
diamond got out jungled games 2 and 3
darien didn't do as much as expession did in games 2 and 3 and got massively outfarmed in all 3 games


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

> if Gambit had EdWard, i think they wouldve taken that one.



Reddit Gambit fans at their finest.

EdWard wouldn't have changed shit there.


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2013)

Even so I think more practice will make voidle great. For a new guy he pretty much replaced Edward fully.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

> If Cain had hit amazing hooks or flash flays, he would have deserved praise. He doesn't deserve that much praise for flaying a Sona that got too close.





/r/leagueoflegends at it's finest and logical moments.

Can't be great unless you're flashy.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Guess you have to be madlife to be a good thresh now a days.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 23, 2013)

Didn't help bot lane that Genja was grabbing things out of a bag instead of building one item.

Gambit lost as a team. Voidle shouldn't get all the blame.

"if Gambit had EdWard, i think they wouldve taken that one."

nope.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

αce said:


> they need someone to blame because apparently the original M5 line up can do no wrong
> herpa derpa logic
> 
> they all got outplayed
> ...



Yup. 

Also, Watch is so much better on Elise wtf. That gank on Alex where he just died instantly to a point Diamond couldn't even counter gank. Bot lane and Darien got dominated in that second game.

Gambit just lost because Sword was better and Gambit's comp is pretty easy to counter (basically a pick off comp vs a wombo combo. Once you pick someone off, the wombo combo falls off). And Sword just pretty much took control due to laning phase of the second game. 

Now for the last game.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Guess you have to be madlife to be a good thresh now a days.



Or Mata.

You can be Mata.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

So about that Diamond gank in the bottom lane where Voidle healed and it gave off Diamond's position. It didn't look like the gank was going to work regardless. Both Cain and Pray had their summoners, full hp, and they were staying back farming safely. 

Also Cain is a great thresh. I don't remember him playing Thresh though (Nami if I recall), I just know that Mata and Madlife are known for their thresh. Cain has so much pinks for Eve lol (so much wards overall) Diamond is pretty much useless except for that shen ult dive down at bottom but it was a 2 for 2. Expession is just left alone most of the time l0l. But ehhhh I still don't like Watch's nunu. It didn't really do anything early but it was good for dragons.

And Expession was such a beast on Renekton.

Yeah Gambit just lost because Sword is better (Also against a poke comp, you neeeeed to engage. But its so hard since you're behind. Leaving Expession/Renekton alone was a mistake. The bot lane needed too much help though). Voidle blame is not justified.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey guys long time no see, groups done yet?
From the looks of it Gambit is out I bet?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> Hey guys long time no see, groups done yet?
> From the looks of it Gambit is out I bet?



Groups are done. We're doing quarterfinals now.

Gambit and C9 are out.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry to be a chore but link me to the brackets one more time.
So GG NA, right? American relevancy and skill is just so sublime!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> Sorry to be a chore but link me to the brackets one more time.
> So GG NA, right? American relevancy and skill is just so sublime!





Yeah NA is out. Time to place my hopes onto the Koreans.

Why is Reddit talking about the tournament's format now? This was the same as last year and it wasn't that big of a deal (Although the round robin was different). I like C9 and everything and I did wish for them to have more games, but to be honest you can't change anything now. Maybe they'll change it next year but this year is too late.

C9 got a bye, they had an advantage of bypassing groups. They had an extra week to prepare. It was all or nothing. Sucks for them that they lost but thats just how it is. (goes for all the other groups that had a bye. Even Sword had a bye and they came out big).


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 23, 2013)

Also fuck I'm not going to hear the end of the my friends (who are big Fnatic fans and I dislike Fnatic). FML.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 24, 2013)

Just had an Aatrox that would never go in a fight even with the passive on o_O He would watch us die until he goes in for some reason trying to get last hit kills then dies afterwards.

VEEGEE (10:57): y u never on rc
u aint right now
i wanna breg bout ma countrys team
pls


Fking fnatic

[youtube]5CTw9phYBkc[/youtube]

If fnatic gets to the finals I will NEVER hear the end of it. OMG/Royal better win.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't see Fnatic getting past the Chinese powerhouses tbh.


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2013)

> If fnatic gets to the finals I will NEVER hear the end of it. OMG/Royal better win.



Fuck you, mang.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't want Fnatic in the finals either.

I want Royal in the finals.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

Played a normal with Gogeta with me supporting as Janna.

Our Ez decides to go blue build against Vayne, Blitz, Fizz, Riven and Jax.

Gets baited multiple times.

Guess who he ends up calling bad? Me, of course.

Who the fuck even builds blue build ez this patch?

Diamond 5 shitters at work.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 24, 2013)

Though that was the most obvious troll ever

But he was trying so hard
It hurt


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

At first I thought he was just stupid.

Then he made the trolling super obvious.


----------



## Didi (Sep 24, 2013)

Fuck yeah Fnatic



Awww damn Gambit


----------



## Chausie (Sep 24, 2013)

i can never tell fonts. can someone let me know what font this is?

or point me somewhere that i could find out

thank you


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

They all went AFK to get kebab excent Trynd.

What the fuck


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 24, 2013)

That's pretty fucking hilarious


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> They all went AFK to get kebab excent Trynd.
> 
> What the fuck



I've done that in a normal before with my other friends. A premade of 5 just kinda left at 10 mins because we decided to osu instead. I'm pretty sure the enemy team was wtf?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah but Trynd didn't want to go.

Dick move.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 24, 2013)

I would want to go for kebob with friends rather than sitting in a game alone while the enemy is pushing down turrets.

Or you know, do something else than be alone.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

I mean it's a dick move to go for kebab when you still have 1 person who doesn't want to leave the game.

They were playing initially they just went for kebab after everyone except trynd died once.


----------



## Didi (Sep 24, 2013)

Damn now I want kebab


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

I had kebab right before I played that game.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh lawd Vae.

I found a Swedish sports magazine at school and the woman on the cover looks just like you.

Will post picture when I get home.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

Pls post quickly.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 24, 2013)

Chick Vae


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

well today's first series should just be stat padding


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

looking back at ozone's games, everyone actually did decently bar dade
sigh
dade pls


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 24, 2013)

Wth you just received pool party lee now ? lol.

I gifted that two nights ago.

SKT TIME


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

sk vs black sword  would be godlike to watch.


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

ogn final quality


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 24, 2013)

LOL RIV

Poor doublelift but that was a pretty good burn.


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

doublelift is just getting shots fired all week


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone here talked about how Piglet says he loves saint.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 24, 2013)

Froggen ‏@EGFroggen 1m

ヽʕ?͡ᴥ?ʔﾉraise your bearsヽʕ?͡ᴥ?ʔﾉ

Lol froggen.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Chick Vae



She's not even similar to me


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 24, 2013)

GAMMA BEARS I BELIEVE


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

so i come back from 7/11 and skt t1 got ahri and vi
on purple side...
wat


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

Ace, skype with me pls.


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

lets see how faker does vs a kassadin


----------



## Sansa (Sep 24, 2013)

Calling 2-0 to SKT T1.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2013)

gama's support name



worst anime of 2012


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

piglet and mandu have continued to disappoint me in laning phase throughout this tournament


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

Ace I need you, I have James but I need my chocolate.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

dat blue steal tho wat


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

well faker rekt mid
no surprise


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

SKT got this game on lockdown.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 24, 2013)

ace skype pls


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

rofl faker is just abusing this kassadin


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

lol piglet and mandu
best


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

kass double


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

LOL 80 CS BEHIND


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

80 CS up at 18 min


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

who r u raw


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

dat renekton too tanky


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2013)

dis kass rifting into skt team thenhaving to use flash to get away

:\


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2013)

When will pros learn to counter Ahri with Swain?
I wanna see some cripple daddies bringing pain.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

wtf was shyvana trying to do
why face check that


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> When will pros learn to counter Ahri with Swain?
> I wanna see some cripple daddies bringing pain.



Nukeduck tried.

Still got wrecked.


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

> When will pros learn to counter Ahri with Swain?



lemondogs tried that against skt t1
faker destroyed the swain as ahri
so yeah


also many pro's commented that swain doesn't really hard counter ahri


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

HOW WAS THAT CAIT ULT NOT BLOCKED?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

impact is so fuking tankeh oh lawd


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

Also yeah, the pros said a good Ahri vs a good Swain will end up with Ahri winning.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2013)

faker 100 cs ahead of a non-fed kass

looking grim for gama!


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

first gab turret lol


----------



## Sansa (Sep 24, 2013)

Gama should just surrender.

Faker had decided their fates already.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

lol no baron


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2013)

Mm, dunno, to me Ahri just has better pushing and roaming power.
I'd like to hear why they think what they do, anyways bed after shower.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

Should be done from here


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

Exactly that, Ahri can just push and roam, there's no way Ahri will lose the match up.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 24, 2013)

Fucking Nami ult from downtown.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

Lets see how the next game goes.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Gama should just surrender.
> 
> Faker had decided their fates already.



how do you watch these games doe?

Impact was the real star that game. :\


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

Monte makes a good point.

Who the fuck bans Aatrox against a Korean team?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 24, 2013)

4N said:


> how do you watch these games doe?
> 
> Impact was the real star that game. :\



Sleep in the day.


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

no, bengi was the star that game
and don't forget that faker was pushing in a kassadin to a tier 2 tower BY HIMSELF without bengi
he shut down kassadin harder than shyvana was shut down
for some reason people look at how strong someone is mid game and don't realize how they got there
bengi played that game amazingly


----------



## Morglay (Sep 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Impact was the real star that game. :\



This, Impact was sick.


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

impact and piglet just reaped the benefits


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

piglet and mandu better step it up before they face someone of pray or uzi's caliber


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

Ace me and James need your sexy vocal chords in our call.

Pls


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sansa (Sep 24, 2013)

Godzi 

Going to sleep now.

Gama will get 2-0'd.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

Fuck you Ace.


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2013)

I think the only person who can stand to fakers ahri is sexpeke.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 24, 2013)

Aatrox ban again o.o


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2013)

dis aatrox ban doe


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

What the fuck are Gama bears smoking?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

GAB Ahriii


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2013)

I think they are scared that bengi got good practice on Aatrox. He said that on NA server he liked it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

And it is done


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2013)

dat tresh hook was amazing D:


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

bengi is op


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 24, 2013)

αce said:


> bengi is op



Indeed.

Still confused about the Aatrox ban,


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2013)

impact channeling dat inner meteos.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

Impact so good


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

> impact channeling dat inner meteos.



wat...........


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

4N said:


> impact channeling dat inner meteos.



No.

Shut up.

Die in a fire


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2013)

4N said:


> impact channeling dat inner meteos.



Meteos? how?


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 24, 2013)

They are getting completely destroyed.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2013)

because he never dies


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 24, 2013)

I have to stream of Youtube. Not sure how many seconds/minutes it's behind the other streams but Twitch, Azubu etc lags me too often.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 24, 2013)

4N said:


> because he never dies



I disagree, and I would explain my reasons why but you'll be like "don't pick on me" or "shut up and enjoy the game." 

Game over, SKT pure domination second game.


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2013)

Steaks Rumble ults......

Then again Faker tricked him with the claw.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I disagree, and I would explain my reasons why but you'll be like "don't pick on me" or "shut up and enjoy the game."
> 
> Game over, SKT pure domination second game.



i dnt see whats there to contest

meteos has been in situations  where he lived when he could have died and they were just as clutch. (just recently at PAX if memory serves correctly)

so leave me alone.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 24, 2013)

4N said:


> i dnt see whats there to contest
> 
> meteos has been in situations  where he lived when he could have died and they were just as clutch.
> 
> *so leave me alone. *





Anyways, at least one of the finals will have a Korean team.


----------



## αce (Sep 24, 2013)

well this was a fair match
skt t1 now in best of 5's
ill eat my socks on camera if they don't win the whole thing


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 24, 2013)

Even Mineski or GG could've beaten gama bears.


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2013)

> ill eat my socks on camera if they don't win the whole thing



Remember this post



> Even Mineski or GG could've beaten gama bears.



lelno.


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2013)

4N said:


> gama's support name
> 
> 
> 
> worst anime of 2012


is the kid 12?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

4N said:


> because he never dies



Inner InSec, not Meteos.

Fuck Meteos, he has nothing on InSec escapes.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2013)

i've never seen da insec escapes. must remember to YT them later.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 25, 2013)

Snoopeh~~~~~


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 25, 2013)

ROYAL VS OMG YAY

ALSO LOL FAKER. I don't think it was awkward but I thought it was funny. He really wanted to shake hands it seems

[youtube]GyuqqRFep7I[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

faker faker hand shaker
if you don't shake fakers hand, you will pay


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 25, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> ROYAL VS OMG YAY
> 
> ALSO LOL FAKER. I don't think it was awkward but I thought it was funny. He really wanted to shake hands it seems
> 
> [youtube]GyuqqRFep7I[/youtube]



LOLs. I was wondering why you got up during the stream. 

Never heard of Royal Club until now to be honest. This will be an interesting watch.


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2013)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww someone gift me rengar and teach me how to play him.


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> ROYAL VS OMG YAY
> 
> ALSO LOL FAKER. I don't think it was awkward but I thought it was funny. He really wanted to shake hands it seems
> 
> [youtube]GyuqqRFep7I[/youtube]


wwww that was priceless.

Maybe he was really happy.


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

classic royal throw


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2013)

You can't stop Jax..


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

uzi side stepped a point blank missile
san thought it hit, valkyried to vlad then got a zhoynia to the face
the definition of outplayed


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

omg with the counter-counter throws


----------



## Guiness (Sep 25, 2013)

dat rivalry between royal and omg is intense as fuck

that reaction after winning


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

I called it, Royal and SKT in finals.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2013)

Uzi too stronk.


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

i will
eat my socks
on camera
if skt t1 loses a best of 5


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

rofl that uzi outplay was hilarious


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

You already said that sock thing.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 25, 2013)

LOL almost fell off his chair.


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

if omg went to groups via intentional throw ill laugh
similar to how KTB threw against najin sword to face ozone and then got 3-1'd l0l


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

chinese meta
go home, you're drunk


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 25, 2013)

Zed got through the bans? Wtf?


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

gogoing 10/10 shen


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

Best Shen China.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

OMG are fucking retarded.

HURR DURR GO IN INSTEAD OF TAKE FREE TOWER.


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

this varus build is retarded
k im dumb

royal gg


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

this varus build is basically him just moving faster than usual
there is no fucking damage


----------



## Guiness (Sep 25, 2013)

daaaaamn

royal is pretty damn strong D:


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

omg's bot lane is mentally handicapped


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

also gogoing is terrible at shen


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 25, 2013)

Vayne should join in the party and buy a TF. ;D


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

Called it.

SKT and Royal in finals, suck it bitches.


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

uzi
real

k im done


----------



## Cronos (Sep 25, 2013)

dude, i have been wearing a royal lol avatar since the start of the world championships, and they are awesome, suck it, my predictions op


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

SKT still gonna win worlds, which is why I wear their icon.

But Royal will be 2nd place.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 25, 2013)

idk man, they look pretty cool


----------



## Guiness (Sep 25, 2013)

fnatic ain't even play yet and you guys calling finals already?

i'll be the lone ranger and keep my vote on fnatic.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 25, 2013)

tabe so fcking real 

kk i think imma switch my vote to royal just to see another of his interviews

maybe


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

Fuck Fnatic.

Royal > Fnatic.


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

yes i am calling finals
in fact, im of the opinion that this tournament was done the moment skt t1 got gama bears and pretty much got a free best of 5 semi final and finals


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 25, 2013)

Najin going to beat SKT.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 25, 2013)

how was gama bears anyway ?


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> how was gama bears anyway ?



They got destroyed by SKT.


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

> how was gama bears anyway ?



against skt?
do you really need to ask?


bengi just shat on them both games


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> how was gama bears anyway ?



They got destroyed because it was SKT.

But they still did decent, I think they're better than Ozone, Vulcun, Mineski and GG.EU.

Not sure about TSM or Lemondogs.


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

uh
gama bears isn't better than vulcun or ozone



for all the shit ozone got, they tied with gambit in score and almost beat them in the tie breaker because of dandy's heroics
yeah, dade can choke, but dandy is just going to replicate what bengi did
their jungler was outmatched


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

tl;dr - gama bears is sub par


there's a reason they went 12-13 in the taiwan league
l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

You overestimate Ozone.


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

i could easily say you underestimate ozone
what's your basis for saying that gamania bears is better?
they got stomped, so im not sure how you drew that conclusion


elaborate pls.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 25, 2013)

idk which one i like more, skt or royal, prob royal

that chinese meta so fun

and i like tabe

but skt brotherhood is so cool


----------



## Darth (Sep 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> You overestimate Ozone.





More like you're an idiot.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

αce said:


> i could easily say you underestimate ozone
> what's your basis for saying that gamania bears is better?
> they got stomped, so im not sure how you drew that conclusion
> 
> ...



Gama Bears put up a better fight against SKT than Ozone would have, Ozone are weak in every lane


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

>refer to ogn summer semi finals


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

fucking reddit



> There before me was a white horse, and atop it sat Doublelift. He held a bow, and he was given a crown, and he rode out as a conqueror bent on conquest.
> Then another horse came out, a fiery red one. Its rider was Imp, and was given power to take peace from the earth and to make men slay each other. To him was given a large sword.
> Then there before me was a black horse! Its rider was Piglet, holding a pair of scales in his hand, and rendered bare the land before him.
> Yet finally I looked and there before me was a pale horse. Its rider was named Uzi, and Hell was following close behind him.
> - Book of Revaynelations


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

>Refer to current state and not old patches.

Fact is, Ozone are a trash team now, they have weak laners with a meh jungler, and they took their leader of the team.
Also lost their main coaches.

Bad team is bad 

NOW, TIME FOR A NAP.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 25, 2013)

10/10 of the book of revaynelations.

Also why can't I find the OMG vs Royal reddit topic


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2013)

αce said:


> omg with the counter-counter throws


another game is on?

ooops missed it =[


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

> >Refer to current state and not old patches.




_Everything_ Dade played was nerfed by the time OGN summer semi-finals came around 
Dade just played his comfort champions other than Zed (Ezreal, TF).

It's not as if Dade's champions were nerfed in 3.11
They got nerfed a while ago.


Current state Ozone: Went 2-1 against Gambit, even managing to stomp them in one game and lost in a _very_ close third game because Dandy managed to outplay Diamond. Beat Vulcun twice. So a team that split against Gambit in the group stages and lost a very close tie breaker is worse than Gamania bears. Logic OP. Yeah, sure Gambit is better than Ozone. But apparently not by much. 

Am I getting trolled?
Whatever, nap time.



Kids are just talking out of their asses. Gamania bears is better than Mineski or GG EU, but based on that performance and based on their Taiwanese performance, they aren't any better than TSM, LD, Ozone or Vulcun.


Sub-par team is sub-par. Don't bother watching those games unless you want to see SKT T1 stat pad.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 25, 2013)

vae trolling you so hard


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

Are you getting trolled?

The truth will never see the light of day.


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2013)

fucks sake dude
fuck me

w.e.
hady will redeem me


----------



## Darth (Sep 25, 2013)

I motion that all of us put Vae on our ignore lists. 

Trust me it's for the good of the thread. 

And it will most likely lengthen our lifespans and save our foreheads from caving inwards.

All in favor?


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2013)

Saw the highlights. Uzi is a god.

I think in order to beat him teams should follow the Faker way and destroy the supports. No Crescendo makes a better life.

At the same time I think I want Fnatic or SKT to destroy them. According to his bio. He's a douche of the highest order.


----------



## Didi (Sep 25, 2013)

Holy fucking shit I just watched Royal vs OMG

that fucking game 2


that last teamfight


how the shit is Royal and especially Uzi so fucking good


how the fuck was that fight (and one earlier as well) 5 for 0 when it was so close in gold

everyone managing to stay alive with a sliver of health
such amazing coordination

that rumble ult was amazing as well in the last fight




fucking hell


also Chinese teams definitely have the most entertaining playstyle to watch


Royal vs Fnatic gun be good

fuck I want Europe to win it all
but man I don't think they can win from Royal unless they heavily abuse the fnatic playstyle and really out maneuver them midgame


and also I want Royal to be in the grand finals too after this
amazing games to watch


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> I motion that all of us put Vae on our ignore lists.
> 
> Trust me it's for the good of the thread.
> 
> ...



Denied, it seems


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

Apparently Tabe is retiring for good after Worlds.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 25, 2013)

Gonna go Tri Ez in ranked soon.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 25, 2013)

> There before me was a white horse, and atop it sat Doublelift. He held a bow, and he was given a crown, and he rode out as a conqueror bent on conquest.
> 
> Then another horse came out, a fiery red one. Its rider was Imp, and was given power to take peace from the earth and to make men slay each other. To him was given a large sword.
> 
> ...


Oh reddit                     .


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 25, 2013)

Fuck this
We were winning every teamfight after bad early game and when we would've had our potentially last TF, while waiting at Baron our Blitz decides it's a good idea to go into an enemy unwarded territory alone to ward.

Guess that turns out.
Whats even more wonderful is that his answer to "why would you do that" is "what else should i have done"

Jesus let me slap this asshole.


----------



## Xin (Sep 25, 2013)

A well played Lux is a monster. 

I learned that first hand.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Lux wrecks Karthus since he's weak to poke.
Can obliterate him before he gets into defile range no joke.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 25, 2013)

so i was gonna watch the games, but then i started watching wrestling again instead

can someone recommend me the best game from last night? idk if i cba watching all of them now.

who even won?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

SKT and Royal.

Both Royal vs OMG games are worth watching.

SKT vs Gama Bears was a stomp and not worth.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 25, 2013)

Lol, he's joking (I think). But let's see if he actually gets a lot of retweets.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> SKT and Royal.
> 
> Both Royal vs OMG games are worth watching.
> 
> SKT vs Gama Bears was a stomp and not worth.



awesome! will check the royal v OMG games tonight then, thanks vae



Demonic Shaman said:


> Lol, he's joking (I think). But let's see if he actually gets a lot of retweets.



hahaha! he's probably joking? i mean, he left for a reason. though i would feel so sorry for voidle if edward does return


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

There's no way he'd go back.

He left cause of Genja, I don't think he'd come back if Genja is still there.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2013)

Tabe is so damn nice.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 25, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--6ZGTBg7Ro[/youtube]
Skip to 1:37

I need to try that flash some time.

Edit:

GG Im Yoona and 4min Kim Hyuna in the same game?

I wasn't ready.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--6ZGTBg7Ro[/youtube]
> Skip to 1:37
> 
> I need to try that flash some time.
> ...



try it, only to find that the enemy have that bush warded


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> awesome! will check the royal v OMG games tonight then, thanks vae
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha! he's probably joking? i mean, he left for a reason. though i would feel so sorry for voidle if edward does return



He is probably trolling but he changed his twitter from CrsEdward to skumbag Edward now. Even if he's not going to gambit he probably left Crs.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

So I heard ranked 5s is hard when you play with Bronze friends


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Oooo, another ADC?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 25, 2013)

KINGDOM HEARTS

Also her name is Jinx.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2013)

I think it's another mid laner. We just had an adc.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 25, 2013)

ranged bruiser maybe


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 25, 2013)

VI'S SISTER MAYBEEE?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 25, 2013)

actually going by the write up shes notvis sister


----------



## vampiredude (Sep 25, 2013)

Femjoker incoming

Instabuy


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 25, 2013)

Made it to gold, yeeeees!


Had to work my way all the way back up from Silver IV due to inactivity for like half a year, how tiresome, was Silver 1 before going inactive.

Two weeks of work, onward to Platinum.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 25, 2013)

At least say Hi you bloody tart!


----------



## Sansa (Sep 25, 2013)

A new female AD?


----------



## Darth (Sep 25, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Made it to gold, yeeeees!
> 
> 
> Had to work my way all the way back up from Silver IV due to inactivity for like half a year, how tiresome, was Silver 1 before going inactive.
> ...



Congrats! 

Aside from that tho, uh, nice dupe?


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2013)

The jynx character sounds like the Joker.
Vi and Cait are robin and batman. 

I will be using Jynx a lot when she comes out....love psychos.


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Made it to gold, yeeeees!
> 
> 
> Had to work my way all the way back up from Silver IV due to inactivity for like half a year, how tiresome, was Silver 1 before going inactive.
> ...



Congrats


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

Ranked 5s is so much fun.

Played 6 games tonight, won 5


----------



## Chausie (Sep 25, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> He is probably trolling but he changed his twitter from CrsEdward to skumbag Edward now. Even if he's not going to gambit he probably left Crs.



ye i'm not surprised if he leaves curse, said it a while ago. the mystery is where he goes!



StrawHatCrew said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she looks awesome!


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2013)

love psychos in fiction*


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

I love psychos IRL.


----------



## Didi (Sep 25, 2013)

>skumbagEdward


EG EDWARD INCOMING


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 25, 2013)

Didi said:


> >skumbagEdward
> 
> 
> EG EDWARD INCOMING



Nooooo EG is eternal. 

Also CLG news


----------



## Austin (Sep 25, 2013)

the news is hotshot and bigfat are officially dating


----------



## Chausie (Sep 25, 2013)

Didi said:


> >skumbagEdward
> 
> 
> EG EDWARD INCOMING



well.. he has been duo'ing with froggen and yellowpete a lot..

jokes aside, i am actually really interested in finding out just where he is going.

unless he does end up back in curse!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 25, 2013)

From Hai's AMA



> [–]Vyspeiro 16 points 1 hour ago (17|1)
> 
> Do you think the NALCS will be harder next year?





> [–]Hai_L9  [score hidden] 1 minute ago
> 
> Maybe? Word on the street is every team besides ours are either doing role swaps or roster changes!


----------



## Austin (Sep 25, 2013)

please curse.. please get rid of saint


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2013)

Please Curse.

Get rid of Jacky and Voyboy.


----------



## Austin (Sep 25, 2013)

as long as they keep cop idc


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 25, 2013)

pls curse

be curse.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 25, 2013)

so after many months wondering, i find out today what tg means

i thought people were just spamming random letters when i saw it

but no, it's who the french tell one another to shut up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Calling it now, Edward joins CLG's team.
Chauster goes back to juggling it would seem.
Jiji quits again and goes back to maiming cat lane.
And then everyone will be all aboard the hype train.


----------



## Austin (Sep 25, 2013)

just read that they removed ed from the team curse site so


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 25, 2013)

Austin said:


> just read that they removed ed from the team curse site so



He was never there in the first place. The crs website was never updated.



> Xpecial on TSM:"There is something coming up that I cannot comment on yet, it will be announced in the next few weeks, I wouldnt be too worried about it, but its been coming for a long time"



And someone on reddit:



> 1st Crs roster changes - almost no info
> 
> 2nd HSGG screaming on /all about "GREAT FCKING NEWS" that he don't want to talk about
> 
> ...



Got to love rumors.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2013)

TSM news that's a long time coming they say?
It may finally be Reginald stepping down day.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 25, 2013)

This news tho


----------



## Shingy (Sep 25, 2013)

I think reginald's attitude moreover is affecting their team, that and his performance. 



Blames WT after he teleports into the middle of enemy base.

Xspecial is trying to stand up for WT and reggie's just like "you're just arguing with me to argue". He doesn't accept criticism well at all and never sees his own mistakes.


----------



## Didi (Sep 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> Calling it now, Edward joins CLG's team.
> Chauster goes back to juggling it would seem.
> Jiji quits again and goes back to maiming cat lane.
> And then everyone will be all aboard the hype train.



>chauster jungle


pls no


don't give us that abomination again


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 25, 2013)

How do they record that shit and decide to upload or share it.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 25, 2013)

WAD when will you return from rehab?


----------



## Shingy (Sep 25, 2013)

Same could be said with any other reality tv show. They just get used to the camera being there, and it seems like an iphone because of the shit tier vid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2013)

4N said:


> WAD when will you return from rehab?



It was originally supposed to be after this weekend.
Staying another two weeks though, sorry my friend.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Congrats!





RemChu said:


> Congrats



Thanks, I just really wanted the Victorious Elise skin.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 25, 2013)

why do you have to stay behind 2 more weeks, dafuq?


----------



## Shozan (Sep 25, 2013)

what's with this ADC binge Riot is having lately?


----------



## Austin (Sep 25, 2013)

i want more ap champs


----------



## Guiness (Sep 25, 2013)

so i used to read the manga (about 30 chapters in then i stopped)

but now im watching the anime.

shingeki no kyojin characters make spiderman look average 

also, levi and reiner  


*Spoiler*: __ 



if i recall correctly, reiner(or some other main character) dies and annie becomes a traitor, right? my tear was fully stacked the day i read of his death.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't know if i'm a chap. behind but that dind't happen. That dude didn't die (yet)


----------



## Guiness (Sep 25, 2013)

oh really, then thats great. must have been another character. 

what few i remember is


*Spoiler*: __ 



armin figures out annie is a titan like eren. it was a time when annie was killing some shit but didn't kill armin. one of levi's soldiers is doing experiments on titan and using them as research. there is this huge fight on the fields outside with windmills.




and thats about all i remember.


----------



## Nim (Sep 26, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Thanks, I just really wanted the Victorious Elise skin.



awww congrats xD

I want the skin too, but I'm on a losing streak right now + random 600 laggs in the evenings. Some other LoL players have the same problem though. I hope it will get fixed soon ;;


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2013)

There's still over a month left before the season ends. 

We got plenty of time guys.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 26, 2013)

[youtube]_XTf9oDwRew[/youtube]

Decided to watch Piglet's interview about his life as a pro-gamer and his personal life. It's actually a pretty good insight on his life and also kkoma is op lol. Basically he is the key for SKT to win games and I like seeing that these types of teams are all friendly and close. And it's not always about business.

Piglet works really hard and practices so much. Good to know more about him.

You guise can do it if you grind really hard now (Also Riot might not reset on Oct 31. If I recall they kept extending the date last year but better safe than sorry to actually try now). I can't get to Diamond though so I'm hoping to get a high plat rank so I can placed in Plat and not Gold


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 26, 2013)

4N said:


> so i used to read the manga (about 30 chapters in then i stopped)
> 
> but now im watching the anime.
> 
> ...



WAD is staying 2 weeks extra for his mum if I remember correctly.
Also, on the SNK subject.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Reiner is the armored titan, he doesn't die


----------



## Nim (Sep 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> There's still over a month left before the season ends.
> 
> We got plenty of time guys.



well, for me university starts in october, so I won't have that much time playing LoL then :<


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 26, 2013)

Cait manages to steal both our and the enemy blue buff from me with crits even when I warned him on skype


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2013)

Somehow I doubt it was unintentional.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 26, 2013)

Considering it was a crit that killed it from half HP, it was so not intentional.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 26, 2013)

What other stuff do you get aside from the skin if you're plat +

I only got gold just for the skin. Couldn't really care much for anything else.


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> What other stuff do you get aside from the skin if you're plat +
> 
> I only got gold just for the skin. Couldn't really care much for anything else.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2013)

Ah so I do need to get diamond again.
No problem, I'll accomplish that then.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> Ah so I do need to get diamond again.
> No problem, I'll accomplish that then.



I know right

Those lying ass mother fucking people working at Riot Support


----------



## OS (Sep 26, 2013)

Got hit by a car today while riding bike

#Miamican'tdrive


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2013)

omg did you died?


----------



## OS (Sep 26, 2013)

They messed up my foot so they gotta cut it off since it can't be repaired.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 26, 2013)

Did your foot died?


----------



## OS (Sep 26, 2013)

It dieded.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 26, 2013)

Poor foot, it was the footiest of feet.


----------



## αce (Sep 26, 2013)

someone log on NA


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 26, 2013)

How about no.


----------



## αce (Sep 26, 2013)

you're like, really cool


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 26, 2013)

I try to be.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 26, 2013)

edit: oopsie, nvm!


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 26, 2013)

i'm on the north american server of the game called league of legends from the l.a founded company called riot.


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They messed up my foot so they gotta cut it off since it can't be repaired.


sew & getz cash moneyz
www


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 26, 2013)

Exhausting game, Zyra did the most damage on their team, that Zyra support 

/flipping tables


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 26, 2013)

The support zyra that is 16/9 >_> and has AP items.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 26, 2013)

well ye, she has only one support item, and plants do loads of damage throughout the game


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 26, 2013)

Still dumb that she managed to out damage everyone on her team by 20 fucking thousand.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm down for an NA game if anyone else is.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 26, 2013)

Rumble top so fucking broken.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 26, 2013)

i'm in a pretty shitty feeling mood at the moment, would like to play a game with someone, if anyone is free


----------



## Shingy (Sep 26, 2013)

If you're in NA we can play.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 26, 2013)

sure i have an na account, add chausie

i'll log it now


----------



## Shingy (Sep 26, 2013)

but I have an errand to attend to and I'll be back in an hour or so.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok I'll put the errand on hold.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 26, 2013)

Sent you the request.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 26, 2013)

I just had a game where Blitz pulled me into their base and then Lee Sin kicked me away to safety lol. Top 5 fails if I had that recorded.


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2013)

DIBS.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 26, 2013)

jinx sounds op  and fun as hell

can't wait to try her out


----------



## Sansa (Sep 26, 2013)

10/10

would bang


----------



## Guiness (Sep 26, 2013)

for the love of god could you guys spoiler tag large images


----------



## OS (Sep 26, 2013)

So what you guys think of Jinx? Only thing I really don't like is her model. Looks different from the splash.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2013)

Jinx seems like she's overpowered as f***.
So by track record, she will probably suck.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 27, 2013)

shingeki no kyojin anime is really good

best anime i've seen in a while. prolly since Psycho Pass (which btw i never watched the final 2 episodes. )


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2013)

So jinx was the chick in the pool party Ok lol


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> 10/10
> 
> would bang



is that a dildo on her leg?

questionable.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 27, 2013)

[youtube]uc2eWsrYses[/youtube]


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 27, 2013)

Basic attacks grant additional Attack Speed for 2.5 seconds. This effect  stacks up to 3 times for a total bonus of 50/70/90/110/130%.

130% attack speed steroid what the fuck


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 27, 2013)

holy shit the alternate skin is so good


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 27, 2013)

just looking at the numbers it looks like bloodthirster start is best if your maxing w first(1.4 ad scaling)

with q maxed though you get 700 bonus range with rocket launcher and the super steroid so idk


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> holy shit the alternate skin is so good


pearl necklace and garter belt



that laugh is fucking annoying as annoying can get.


----------



## Nim (Sep 27, 2013)

wow... wasted 4800 IP some days ago... and now I see Jinx... why ;_; she looks so awesome. Jinx + Lux laugh spam xD
But the Skin looks awesome too... hm... to buy or not to buy (the bundle)...


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2013)

manamune+triforce on her. spam rocket...gg


----------



## Darth (Sep 27, 2013)

all these adc's with their mafia skins.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2013)

Jinx needs a sailor moon skin


----------



## Nim (Sep 27, 2013)

meeeeeeh and there I was hoping to get away from the 0 points and the threat of getting demoted.. 
We had all their turrets (even the nexus ones) and asked our pantheon to just ult + backdoor. We had enough vision and they walked as 5 all the time. So the rest of us could have stopped them from recalling. But he just started walking in the enemy team and my team started flaming and blaming each other  so we lost


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

Hady.

Get me that Mafia skin pls.


I must have all of them.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rreFvJULkUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Sep 27, 2013)

700 range & 110% damage if she uses rockets
+130% AS if she uses miniguns

and only 1 sec cd so if you lose the minigun stacks you can easily acquire them again in 1 second

w has a whopping 1400 range with a 70% slow and 1.4 AD scaling

E is basically a 5 second wall which you can't walk through or you'll get rooted for 1.5 sec, which is okay I guess but still a really strong skill for an ADC, can't believe the text says she has no peel for herself lol. Thank god she doesn't have mobility skills aside from the MS boost

global skillshot that does 250 + 0.5 AD to 500 + 1.0 AD, AND 35% of their missing health
plus it splashes for 80% of that
holy moly that's a lot of damage for a global skill



lol wtf riot 
OP as fuck

also that backstory lol, WE JOKER NOW


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2013)

make a skinny white girl to show Lucian how a real ADC should be.

ty riot


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 27, 2013)

Jesus H Fuck

That kit is fucking broken
Stupid ass kit

Like, either +%dmg and *Range*
Or 130 fucking % attack speed

All in 1 fucking ability.
The passive and W ensures kiting.


The E feels a bit lacklusted but considering the rest of her kit it may as well not be there and it won't matter much.
Jesus.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

When I play with Gogeta in normals we get the most retarded people.

I don't even understand


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 27, 2013)

Just hope Jinx isn't as underwhelming as Quinn and Lucian were. I was so hyped for both, but eventually I wasn't feeling any of them after a couple days. Maybe the third times the charm.

Also, somebody needs to get that girl a sammich lol.


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2013)

Well people are saying her kit is op so she may be different.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 27, 2013)

Dude, 130% AS and over what 700 range or something

That alone is enough. Her issue is obviously lack of gapclosers but she is basically a better Kog Maw


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

No, she's the new and improved Cait.

Her kit is closer to Cait than Kog.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 27, 2013)

Its closer to a new champ imo


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 27, 2013)

Why is the semi-finals at 8 PM e_e I guess I'll just go out and have a life now.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh solo que, you so crazy. Just won a game that I should have lost and would have lost 99% of the other time, but not this day. 30~mins and we losing all 3 inhibitors while we've only taken down bot turret for our troubles. And ofc to top it off, our teammates start a flame war with each other. After they take down the last inhib they over commit while they are all low as hell to try to end, but end up getting aced. Which means we get a free Baron, mid turret, and buy enough time for our inhibs to respawn. They keep trying to split push after with their super fed Trydamere, but we 5 man gang rape him before he can even ult stopping their siege. Eventually we kill him a second time and we get another baron. After making our way mid, their ADC just randomly gets caught farming and after he dies, again in true solo que fashion, their team goes in one at a time to die against a baron'd up team. Eventually we just push mid for game. When you play the game of throws, you win, then you lose.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 27, 2013)

You have to stare at it for at least 10minutes to get your fill don't ya?


----------



## Nim (Sep 27, 2013)

I won 3 games: +18 LP, +12 LP, +8LP
I lost 1 game: -5LP

I don't understand this system ;; or is this normal if you're in Bronze 1, Silber 1, Gold 1, etc.
Didn't have this in Bronze though.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 27, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I won 3 games: +18 LP, +12 LP, +8LP
> I lost 1 game: -5LP
> 
> I don't understand this system ;; or is this normal if you're in Bronze 1, Silber 1, Gold 1, etc.
> Didn't have this in Bronze though.


Its means your MMR is actually higher than what league you are placed in. If your MMR is higher than where you currently are, you will gain more LP and lose less LP. If your MMR is lower than where you currently are, you will lose more LP and gain less LP.


----------



## Nim (Sep 27, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Its means your MMR is actually higher than what league you are placed in. If your MMR is higher than where you currently are, you will gain more LP and lose less LP. If your MMR is lower than where you currently are, you will lose more LP and gain less LP.



But then I don't understand why i got less points in winning games D:


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

TF passive gave me 1.5k gold that game.

What the actual fuck, that's so god damn broken 

Next Misaya in the house


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

Nim, you get less points the higher you get in Bronze 1, Silver 1, Gold 1 and so on to make it harder to reach the next league.


----------



## Nim (Sep 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Nim, you get less points the higher you get in Bronze 1, Silver 1, Gold 1 and so on to make it harder to reach the next league.



Didn't have that in Bronze.. but okay... even more precious time I'll need to invest for the Elise Skin


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

Unless you're miles ahead in MMR you'll get lower as you go up.

You were probably high silver MMR in Bronze 1.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> TF passive gave me 1.5k gold that game.
> 
> What the actual fuck, that's so god damn broken
> 
> Next Misaya in the house



you mean you went mid and didn't feed?

this is astonishing!

well done, vae


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

That's rude Chausie.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2013)

yo only in bronze "I've never seen a teemo beat Darius"

WTF


----------



## Chausie (Sep 27, 2013)

maybe it is

but now when you go mid, it will be win mid, win game instead of feed mid, win game anyway

meaning that when we play and you go mid, the game will be a whole lot easier


----------



## Morglay (Sep 27, 2013)

Must buy Jinx. Must learn ADC. Must get skin. Must get soundboard. Must feed this boner.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2013)

Must come home.
Must gank and roam.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

Must make WAD go rage mode again and return to drugs.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 27, 2013)

Just built a veil against a kass and he cussed me out.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 27, 2013)

Shingy said:


> Just built a veil against a kass and he cussed me out.



if you effected his life that much to make him swear at you, then that's a good thing! means you have purpose in the game


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 27, 2013)

RemChu said:


> yo only in bronze "I've never seen a teemo beat Darius"
> 
> WTF



Probably cause not a lot of people would harass Darius

Not a lot of people would kite Darius



Honestly Darius vs Teemo is pretty fucked up for both sides cause an average Teemo player can't honestly beat a Darius, you need to be pretty fucking darn experienced and skilled mechanically to be able to play Teeto properly.

While a good Teemo is fucking hell for Darius and an unwinnable lane because the fucker will be out of pull range 24/7.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2013)

My Teeto is sick.
I stunt on a trick.


----------



## Darth (Sep 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *Probably cause not a lot of people would harass Darius
> 
> Not a lot of people would kite Darius*
> 
> ...





ITT kids say the darndest things.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



UndeadGothaX (2:03): Yo
Vaeny (2:19): wat u want
UndeadGothaX (2:19): Why
do you always assume i want something
Maybe i am just checking up with you
Vaeny (2:20): Then you WANT something
you WANT
to know
how I am
UndeadGothaX (2:20): Isn't that how everything works in life? 
Everything you do is cause you want something, in some way
Vaeny (2:21): So you admit that my assumption about you wanting something was right
Because people always want something
gg I win
UndeadGothaX (2:21): My point was
Vaeny (2:21): G
G
I
WIN
UndeadGothaX (2:21): That i don't want something as in a game or help or w/e
But rather just the casual talk




Dumb child


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> ITT kids say the darndest things.



You are worse than GD Darth


----------



## Shingy (Sep 27, 2013)

Chausie said:


> if you effected his life that much to make him swear at you, then that's a good thing! means you have purpose in the game



I'm just glad I'm getting good at the game to the point where I can kill my counter that's the same rank as me in a ranked match where everyone is serious.

I also dominated a yorick top with rumble although that was a norm.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

Bravery wins you games


----------



## Sansa (Sep 27, 2013)

More like Vayne not knowing how to hyper carry.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2013)

There is a fine line between being brave and being stupid...or something like that.


----------



## Austin (Sep 27, 2013)

more like vayne wanted more kills while vae's team wanted inhibs


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

They were on our nexus.

You really think we had any chance of winning that? 

Sometimes you guys are beyond stupid.

They /ff'ed cause ultimate bravery = da besto.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 27, 2013)

Fizz and Morde have the same builds

Both Noc's and Aatrox have the same builds

THIS IS MADNESS


----------



## Chausie (Sep 27, 2013)

so how come when i played the bravery thing with you vae, we were put against people who spent the whole time insulting us?

instead of people who take it for a laugh


----------



## Austin (Sep 27, 2013)

im confused what's bravery


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> They were on our nexus.
> 
> You really think we had any chance of winning that?
> 
> ...



Wtf kind of bravery game was that. Everyone looked like they had a legit build. My friends would play AP Jarvan with CV and Exhaust, AP jungle Poppy with Smite and Barrier, and I had to play Tank Vladimir with CLARITY and heal (That was actually legit since Vlad does scale off of health). Oh and we had two randoms who didn't care what we did but they lost their lane somehow by actually playing the meta. 

We won it cause no one ff'd. Fk that shit, we actually won it.

And enemy would actually be pissed for losing to ultimate bravery.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 27, 2013)

Austin said:


> im confused what's bravery



My friends and I used to use a different site but this one is the only legit one I can find. 



Just click on Make me Brave. But meh most of these builds seem legit. There was another site I used also had other modes (nightmare modes I think) such as playing only ninjas or buying ONLY gp10 (This was when heart of gold existed) and don't buy any wards to win the game.

My worst game involved playing AD swain though. That did not work as I expected


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2013)

So like my fourth game on Corki, finally got how to "use him" (yeah im weird like that). 

went 12/2/9 ranked, and got a Quadra at the end! 

rushed trinity first, enemy had cait and leona who dove under tower with their jungle so i got an early triple. put that into tri, rushed last whisper and blood thirst next. gg from there.

OP POKE


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2013)

So Remchu about our 3s team


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh that explains it.
> 
> Back when we used to do ultimate bravery, most of them were just bronze/silvers who thought we would lose and like to shit talk because they think they were going to win.
> 
> It's like they never heard of ultimate bravery or something. You have to say before the game starts that you're doing ultimate bravery and we all did but meh what can you expect from solo que.



When we entered the game the first thing they said was ''The bravery of these men.''

And then proceeded to get mad for us not telling them to also do ultimate bravery.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> No, she's the new and improved Cait.
> 
> Her kit is closer to Cait than Kog.





Bioness said:


> So Remchu about our 3s team



it will become inactive in 2 days

we are 2-0 atm.

I recruited 3 people today, we can play tonight or tomorrow, whatever.
Jiyeon wanted to try the Knock Up Composition.

Wukong(Ji), Lulu(me) top and Zyra(You?) bot.
You just combo the ults on top of each other and it's gg.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 27, 2013)

On a terrible losing streak, but doesn't matter cause I can't get demoted!

So taking this time to experiment.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> On a terrible losing streak, but doesn't matter cause I can't get demoted!
> 
> So taking this time to experiment.



It actually does matter because it will lower your Match Making Rating (MMR) which will cause you to be matched with lower skilled players meaning you will earn less points.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

Here we go bitches


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

Tri-Cast though


----------



## Guiness (Sep 27, 2013)

dat bruce lee cut xpession got going on


----------



## Sansa (Sep 27, 2013)

Sjokz looks nice tonight.

3-1 to SKT T1 .


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh damn Cain.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 27, 2013)

the shots fired were intense

korean trash talk op


----------



## Treerone (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm thinking 3-0 for SKT.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 27, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> On a terrible losing streak, but doesn't matter cause I can't get demoted!
> 
> So taking this time to experiment.



Actually with the reset they might place you back to where your MMR is. (It calculates your highest mmr with your current mmr) So if you just troll and hit bronze mmr, you're going to be placed lower lol.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 27, 2013)

Bengi on Ree Sin

Paker on Ahri

Gee Gee


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

I'll say 3-1 to SKT too.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm predicting that Black Sword is going to win game 1 or game 2 then SKT T1 is going to roll them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2013)

Yo Terry, wanna play a game on my account next week when Worlds is finished?
That way you can help keep me from having my poor Plat 1 ELO from being diminished.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 27, 2013)

Cain giving 2 kills for no reason.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yo Terry, wanna play a game on my account next week when Worlds is finished?
> That way you can help keep me from having my poor Plat 1 ELO from being diminished.



Uhhh maybe. I can probably play one game but I might lose though. Also, your account is going to decay in 10 days. I just checked it now


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 27, 2013)

THE FLASH BODY SLAM


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

ManDu pls.


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2013)

They couldn't take the pieces of the champ.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 27, 2013)

Nagne going man mode.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah won't be home until October 14, so.
You're the best chance I've actually got, bro.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh look, a Jax with a vamp that rushes Triforce against a shen instead of Botrk. (Expession's Jax no less) 

But then again, he did just dominate the lane because of Watch's early gank. Still Triforce > botrk.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yeah won't be home until October 14, so.
> You're the best chance I've actually got, bro.



Alright then. I'll just duo with one of my friends and maybe he'll just carry me.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Baited and Outsmarted.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

The fuck was that faker...


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Not according to Gogeta or WAD, Terry.

The Jax masters


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Faker damn near blew up Elise in less than 2 seconds though.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

ManDu is fucking retarded


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

I bet Nagne thinks he's good now.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

He is good though.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh look, a Jax with a vamp that rushes Triforce against a shen instead of Botrk. (Expession's Jax no less)
> 
> But then again, he did just dominate the lane because of Watch's early gank. Still Triforce > botrk.



If the Shen has gotten too tanky for you to simply kill, BotRK is much better. If you don't, TF is overall a  much better item.
I didn't watch the game so assuming that he did snowball Triforce would obv. work out.

Plus i go Vamp/Cutlass > Triforce anyway.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Riot streams OP.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh shit that baron sneak.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

"Sacrificial Lamb"

I spit out my water.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Welp the stream just died. 



			
				Gogeta said:
			
		

> If the Shen has gotten too tanky for you to simply kill, BotRK is much better. If you don't, TF is overall a much better item.
> I didn't watch the game so assuming that he did snowball Triforce would obv. work out.
> 
> Plus i go Vamp/Cutlass > Triforce anyway.



I don't think Botrk is much better than TF in that case. Either way you're going to lose the lane if you don't get an early start against Shen or if Shen is beating you. Rushing Botrk isn't going to help if you're behind. It's great for the lifesteal but I disagree that it'll help dueling against a Shen who is snowballing against you. What is better for teamfights? Trinity force imo. 

But thats just my opinion on the matter, a lot of pros like to build TF because it's easier to build than Botrk and it does a lot more for the champion. Also since Botrk got recently nerfed and TF got recently buffed, TF > Botrk.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 28, 2013)

Youtube stream is still up.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

gg skt

jax got too far ahead and nagne decision making in teamfights was just too good.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Welp the stream just died.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, if the enemy Shen has items like Warmog and Sunfire, the sustain and %dmg will give you much higher potential for a kill.

Plus, even if Triforce outdamages BotRK, considering the lack of CC from it means that you alone probably wouldn't be able to secure the kill.

But yes, Triforce is much better for teamfights (or rather vs squishy targets) and pros dont build only to counter the enemy laner


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

SKT lost the first game.

How surprising /sarcasm


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh hey faker got a nice haircut.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Sword's only win.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh look, Gogeta finally admits my argument from like 1? month ago about how TF is better for team fights and pros don't build for lane.

Yet he only does it to make his argument seem valid.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

I didn't get involved in the debate because I was too late for it  so I wanted to bring it up again because of Expession. 

Well what Gogeta says is true though, getting botrk is better for champs building health and armor in a duel. (Though I disagree, if Shen is snowballing, he should also have Randuins or at least Warden's mail which counters botrk)

But Triforce is just an overall item to rush for because of teamfights.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh look, Gogeta finally admits my argument from like 1? month ago about how TF is better for team fights and pros don't build for lane.
> 
> Yet he only does it to make his argument seem vald.



I don't recall saying BotRK is a better TF item than Triforce, but even if i did, Triforce was weaker and BotRK was stronger 50 days ago


I find BotRK to be a superior DMG item vs. Shen/Zac and such, that's all there is to it.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

skt t1 lost the first game of a b05
im surprised


this is probably going to end up the same way that ozone vs skt t1 did
dont ban zed first game. get crushed. ban zed next game. win game.


against najin sword


ban jax. gambit had the right idea.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> ManDu is fucking retarded



I don't think he did too bad, the other team just kept aiming for him, Cain died and got caught out just as much.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

SKT T1 is going to roll them this game.

Faker is going to get big early.

I bet they'll give him Zed in this series too.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I don't recall saying BotRK is a better TF item than Triforce, but even if i did, Triforce was weaker and BotRK was stronger 50 days ago
> 
> 
> I find BotRK to be a superior DMG item vs. Shen/Zac and such, that's all there is to it.



Nah this was when Botrk was nerfed and Triforce was buffed. Its why people were rushing it and why you were arguing that these guys are only playing Jax because Triforce was buffed.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 28, 2013)

LOL FAKER. **


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL. They are on camera. How can these guys forget?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 28, 2013)

Dat nose pick.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 28, 2013)

Najin will beat SKT. Jax or no Jax.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2013)

Najin wins next.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Nah this was when Botrk was nerfed and Triforce was buffed. Its why people were rushing it and why you were arguing that these guys are only playing Jax because Triforce was buffed.



Oh, i was wrong then l0l

But i'd still get BotRK vs. Shen Zac unless i get ahead.
Or at the very least some sustain, Triforce rush with no sustain is IMO dumb.

LS quints alone aren't enough.



Honestly, i much rather take Hydra instead of BotRK and split push all day. I've always disliked BotRK cause of shitty build path and cost, so don't think i am biased.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Doesn't matter if Najin wins next.

They won't 3-0 SKT.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

Renekton and Vayne are good agianst Jax, hopefully it'll be enough.

I do question the Flask vs Renek tho


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh, i was wrong then l0l
> 
> But i'd still get BotRK vs. Shen Zac unless i get ahead.
> Or at the very least some sustain, Triforce rush with no sustain is IMO dumb.
> ...



I think Vamp or just cutlass is just fine but overall you should rush Triforce. I wouldn't even get Botrk vs Shen / Zac especially if they get Randuins which counters it completely. 

Never said you were biased but I just dislike Botrk rush so I wanted to point that out because of Expession's Jax which isn't banned in this game. Wat.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

HEADHUUUNTER BENGI-SAAAANN


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I think Vamp or just cutlass is just fine but overall you should rush Triforce. I wouldn't even get Botrk vs Shen / Zac especially if they get Randuins which counters it completely.
> 
> Never said you were biased but I just dislike Botrk rush so I wanted to point that out because of Expession's Jax which isn't banned in this game. Wat.



If they get Omen you can get anything cause they are irrelevant.
If they get Sunfire, THAT is trouble.


You generally don't want to build pure tankiness vs Jax cause he will just outtrade you with his superior sustained damage and if he has vamp + LS quints, just ignore all your damage.
You generally don't ever want to rush Omen.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2013)

double dorans he out for blood


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Mercenary Bengi with the 6th sense.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If they get Omen you can get anything cause they are irrelevant.
> If they get Sunfire, THAT is trouble.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm saying sunfire cape + omen/warden's mail with Sunfire cape rush first.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm saying sunfire cape + omen/warden's mail.



By that time youll have both BotRK and Triforce (or very close to completing the 2nd one) so it won't really matter which one you got first.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> By that time youll have both BotRK and Triforce (or very close to completing the 2nd one) so it won't really matter which one you got first.



Uh I don't think so. 3650 gold for Sunfire cape + Warden's mail (5650 if Sunfire + randuins) vs 6828 Gold for Botrk and Triforce especially if you're behind? If Shen / Zac snowballing, by the time you get Botrk, if they're smart enough to get Warden's, it's going to negate Botrk.

With just building Botrk alone is about 3k gold compare to 3650 gold for Sunfire + Warden's mail. It's not going to be enough to win.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

SKT are putting Sword in their place really good


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

these thresh plays doe


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Uh I don't think so. 3650 gold for Sunfire cape + Warden's mail (5650 if Sunfire + randuins) vs 6828 Gold for Botrk and Triforce especially if you're behind? If Shen / Zac snowballing, by the time you get Botrk, if they're smart enough to get Warden's, it's going to negate Botrk.
> 
> With just building Botrk alone is about 3k gold compare to 3650 gold for Sunfire + Warden's mail. It's not going to be enough to win.



If you are behind it won't really matter cause you are still losing and will get blown up anyway in TF's at least having only offensive items

Plus don't Shen's/Zac's go Visage after Sunfire anyway?


Look, can we drop it? You are obviously not going to change your opinion and i won't either. Let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If you are behind it won't really matter cause you are still losing and will get blown up anyway in TF's at least having only offensive items
> 
> Plus don't Shen's/Zac's go Visage after Sunfire anyway?
> 
> ...



It's situational depending on how it looks for Shen / Zac. It's not always Visage after Sunfire cape. 

And I'm only talking about the duels not the teamfights when rushing Botrk is for dueling when you're behind. We already established that triforce is better for that.

 It's true it doesn't matter if you're losing but you believe Botrk is better if you're losing. And I just simply disagree with it because they can go Warden's mail. I'm not saying TF is better for dueling either but I think rushing TF would be better for teamfights anyways compare to rushing Botrk for a chance to win duels. That's my opinion and I'll just stop now.

Annnnnd SKT is dominating this one.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It's situational depending on how it looks for Shen / Zac. It's not always Visage after Sunfire cape.
> 
> And I'm only talking about the duels not the teamfights when rushing Botrk is for dueling when you're behind. We already established that triforce is better for that.
> 
> ...



One more, ill give you an example, but take it as you wish.

I was against Cho as Jax, due to early ganks i was 0-2. I had 2 Dorans and Cutlass, but i was still obviously losing.

When i got BotRK, the enemy Cho had RoA and Sunfire. I don't recall the exact amount of stack he had on his Ult, but before BotRK i was toast, but afterwards i was fucking shitting on him and his damage (i did avoid his Q IIRC, but he used everything else) wasn't something i couldn't really sustain.

I highly doubt that with TF i would've had same or better results.


Anyway, that's all from me.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

holy crap

dat piglet cleanse

so good i thought he dodged the snare

piglet and bengi taking out their backpacks.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

lol get fukd.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

i really hope sword didn't bring a single strategy into this game
aka stack tri force champions


we all know what happens to teams that bring one strategy to skt t1 
kkoma is op


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> One more, ill give you an example, but take it as you wish.
> 
> I was against Cho as Jax, due to early ganks i was 0-2. I had 2 Dorans and Cutlass, but i was still obviously losing.
> 
> ...



The problem is Jax wins over Cho'gath even if you get behind. All Cho'gath has is q and w (ult too if he has it) to win fights against Jax. His e gets nullified by Jax's e and if he can't land the q, what can Cho'gath do against a Jax that is an Auto atk based champion? Cho'gath begins to fall off into late game whereas Jax just gets better. Also Cho'gath has no escape tools other than his Q so Jax can just jump on him constantly and Cho'gath would have no response to win against it.

If the example is against a Shen/Zac, maybe I would reconsider it because Shen and Zac's kit has some shield/health in their kit with dealing percentage health damage for Zac compare to Cho'gath that only has health and is entirely based on landing the q and w to win fights and can't use his e which is his only sustain to win fights. (And only if he kills the units too l0l). Well he also built Roa and Sunfire cape too. So I would have to agree that Botrk > that. But Warden/Omen > Botrk. If anyone is smart who is Shen/Zac that rushes Sunfire Cape should also build Warden/Omen if they just plan to split push and want to duel against a Jax.

Now the question is, if you have vamp/cutlass and then TF (or some components of it like Sheen and Phage), wouldn't the result be the same? It can be. I'm not saying rush TF entirely without any life steal is better. I'm saying TF is better than a Botrk rush entirely.

Also I think Cho'gath is a terrible top laner now.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

well at least watch isn't picking nunu


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

This may decide if Aatrox will be used by the Koreans and if they can theorycraft the shit out of him.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Watch Faker fuck Nagne.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Impact is running Oni Shen.

It's over.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyways Gogeta, I'm done. Like I said, it's all opinions on the matter. I understand why you would want to rush Botrk but I'm putting my 2 cent into it since I didn't get to last time. And you're the better Jax player so you probably know better but this is from my experience from losing lanes. And I'm known for losing lanes and winning games lol. 

WTF MANDU LOL 

why steal that :/


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Why would Mandu take the kill...


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Wtf has Mandu been doing...
Takes the kill on Lee Sin when vayne could've gotten double buffs
Puts himself back in the firing line after getting away to safety...


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Watch Faker fuck Nagne.



why do you say these things sometimes? do you watch this game through a straw? nagne seems to be a pretty solid mid laner and faker is doing anything but fcking him. cancelling out picks faker got, nagne has been ahead in cs all game. 

give the guy some credit.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

body slam flash


l0l at people who said nagne was bad


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

to further follow up on what i just said, nagne has been takign advantage of faker's risky style of play. less than half health at his pushed turret? makes a play on it that results in faker's and bengi's death.

stop talking senselessly and give credit where its due. :\


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

αce said:


> body slam flash
> 
> 
> l0l at people who said nagne was bad



i swear, the faker brown nosing is just terrible. :\


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Ace. Prepare them socks.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

FCKING FAKER WITH THE PLAYS

AND SHEEEN

COMEBACKS


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

what the fuck did i just watch


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

faker is god


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

4N said:


> FCKING FAKER WITH THE PLAYS
> 
> AND SHEEEN
> 
> COMEBACKS



YOU MEAN IMPACT CAUSE HOLY SHIT THAT PEEL.

TEAMWORK OP.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

FAKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Nagne is trash.

Regi is better.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

wow piglet fucked up hard that fight


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

oh 

ah well

ggggg


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Nagne is trash.
> 
> Regi is better.





smh.....


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Nagne is trash.
> 
> Regi is better.



That's probably the most idiotic thing, troll or not, you've said so far.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

All Mandu does is get caught and force TT1 to make bad engages.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

l0l
turns out najin sword is a top 2 team in korea
they look better than ktb


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Socks, Ace.

Also, imo Pooh gets caught too much.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

He positions himself like a b5 player at the worst possible times.

He had no reason to try and land a grasping root from the extremely vulnerable position he was in and it forced TT1 to go and they lost the fight.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh and someone made this.

[/IMG]


----------



## Shingy (Sep 28, 2013)

Yay NJS won. c:


----------



## Treerone (Sep 28, 2013)

OH SHIT.**

Those reflexes though.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

these games are some next level shit


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

for all the hype faker gets on ahri and zed, its easy to forget that orianna was his most banned champion in korea
he destroyed mid this game


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

holy shit LOL faker










so apparently
red side op


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

αce said:


> holy shit LOL faker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently.. 
Counters op?


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

so like
this is the biggest stomp i've ever seen in a while


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Though this is pretty close, and we're not sure who will win exactly. If this was the finals, I would be satisfied. 2-2 with one more game left to go. 

But with the pattern going on right now, soooo that means Sword should win this?


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

this is an ogn final quality series


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

i dont know about swords team comp
just drawing a hypothetical here


but its near impossible to dive a back line against an ezreal with a mini flash that has an orianna, zyra and lee sin


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

[youtube]eeNoEMyOaik[/youtube]

I don't like the voice as much. Not up to Yordles standards imo.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

this mid lane isn't even a fair match


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

160 cs at 15 minutes?


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Faker the god.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

This game is pretty close though.... 

They really wanted to camp Impact.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

LOL WTF ITS OVER?

just one ace and it was over for them.

It was basically a ticking time bomb letting Faker just free farming and getting all the dragons so he just gets a lot of gold which results for doing so much in a teamfight. Camping Impact did nothing for them.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

well, faker is god
oh well, gg najin sword


----------



## Cronos (Sep 28, 2013)

at least najin wasn't bad


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

depending on how the rest of this tournament goes for skt t1, najin sword might be stronger than royal or fnatic


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

bengi is arguably the most important part of skt t1
seriously just go back and look at how well he plays the game


----------



## Treerone (Sep 28, 2013)

"Quadra, Quadra, Quadra"

GG SKT. Sword did better than I expected.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

So I was having a talk about Watch's Nocturne with a friend. I don't understand the Elder LIzard with an Aegis. I would think you want to go full AD or full Tank with Nocturne but not really half and half.


----------



## Darth (Sep 28, 2013)

We getting a 3rd place match?

I want to see Sword play again.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

i fell asleep during game 4


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

I went to bed after the first one because I was too tired.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2013)

I couldn't stay up fell asleep.

kinda sad najin sword lost =[

but then agian could care less.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> I went to bed after the first one because I was too tired.


great minds think alike


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

> but then agian could care less.



zzzzzz
couldn't*


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

But maybe he COULD care less.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

lel 



oh and heart seeker irelia fan art


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

That's some good looking fan art.

Time to unzip.


----------



## Nim (Sep 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> lel
> 
> 
> 
> oh and heart seeker irelia fan art



wooow that looks awesome  I'm going to ask someone if he can make me an avatar from it


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 28, 2013)

Bioness said:


> It actually does matter because it will lower your Match Making Rating (MMR) which will cause you to be matched with lower skilled players meaning you will earn less points.



I was thinking that, which sucks, but as long as I don't get demoted I'm cool and can easily work my MMR back up.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

I like how piglet said it would be hard for them to win the finals because of Mandu's bad positioning.

I hope he takes it to heart and steps his game up.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

I like how you think he was being serious about his comments.

They were light jokes, he usually has good positioning.

He wouldn't call out his teammate in an interview, that's just bad team synergy.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

That's why I said I hope he takes it to heart.

It was a joke, but he was obviously hinting at him being caught out to much.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

He was never caught out too much, he made bad calls to go back in when he should've backed out.

That's not being caught out, he didn't get caught out nearly enough to be called out on anything like that.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 28, 2013)

Weren't you just calling him retarded a while ago?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

Has anyone here played Torchlight? I'm thinking about buying it on Steam along with Agarest when it is released.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Weren't you just calling him retarded a while ago?



Retarded for going back in, yes, not for getting caught.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2013)

cum seeker irelia looks gorgeous.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2013)

oopps meant plum, typo


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> wooow that looks awesome  I'm going to ask someone if he can make me an avatar from it



I'd have my own if my sig spot weren't already planned to be taken


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Most intense Dominion game I've ever played.

Last 5 minutes consisted of capping and losing, capping and losing.

TOO EXHAUSTING


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Damn, Tabe is a good singer.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 28, 2013)

Finished the SKT vs NJS VODs 2 mins before the start of the FNC vs RYL broadcast, just as planned! Seriously though, Korean teams always have the craziest bo5 games.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2013)

Bro, when is FNC vs Royal imasu?


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

it's starting now.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 28, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Bro, when is FNC vs Royal imasu?



Stream just started


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2013)

K guess I can save the japanese lessons for later. =[


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2013)

Wtf I didn't think fit would start for another few hours


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2013)

Can't wait to see Uzi san fuck up bitches.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Too busy duoing with Hady now that he finally swapped to EUW.

Fuck semi finals.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Damn, Tabe is a good singer.



Uzi and Tabe, the bot lane that can make a musical about kicking your ass! Seriously though, RC just became my favorite foreign team.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Uzi is k at singing.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2013)

The team that sings together, wins together.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

I think Soaz's Jayce should beat Jax.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

dear god
 royal's bot lane gives no fcks

and a great roam from ori. made sure fizz ain't getting no picks.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

dat 20 min baron doe


----------



## Cronos (Sep 28, 2013)

yes royal     !


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

You would think they would know how to counter Jax.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You would think they would know how to counter Jax.



If I remember from yesterday's game, they would either 2 v 1 against Jax or use Renekton.

Leona  + corki can't do 2 v 1 because Leona is melee so.... yeah. Idk.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

welp

royal rekt fnatic

didnt expect that


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 28, 2013)

Hopefully they let Annie through for game 2, always fun seeing that.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

I didn't know Lulu's polymorph nullifies Zac's ult.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

4N said:


> welp
> 
> royal rekt fnatic
> 
> didnt expect that



Seriously?



Anyways, Royal is going to 3-1 fnatic.

I feel they'll go 2-0 and then Fnatic will win game 3 with an unorthodox comp.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> If I remember from yesterday's game, they would either 2 v 1 against Jax or use Renekton.
> 
> Leona  + corki can't do 2 v 1 because Leona is melee so.... yeah. Idk.



Renekton was banned though.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You would think they would know how to counter Jax.



Funny thing is there is a bug between those 2 which give Jax a potentially massive advantage. The bug isnt very much a secret but i didnt seevthe first game so i cant comment there


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Renekton was banned though.



Yeah Fnatic banned it. I don't know if Soaz plays it though but clearly Zac isn't the counter to Jax. And Cyanide focused his attention to bot because top was a lost cause. And so Jax just gets stronger in the late game and that just added more trouble for Fnatic.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Funny thing is there is a bug between those 2 which give Jax a potentially massive advantage. The bug isnt very much a secret but i didnt seevthe first game so i cant comment there



If I remember, is it the w procing twice? or something? I remember some bug like that with Jax but that was a while back.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, unlike some people, i don't hop on the bandwagon that azns are our rulers.

and fnatic has given us every reason that they are top contender for the finals. they've been playing really good.

after that comp they chose against royal however, i believed they had some hidden game plan but royal stuck to their game and just crushed.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> If I remember from yesterday's game, they would either 2 v 1 against Jax or use Renekton.
> 
> Leona  + corki can't do 2 v 1 because Leona is melee so.... yeah. Idk.



Alistar is imo the best peeler against Jax. Ofc ranged would be better for lane dominance but the cow is a fucking asshole in TFs. I hate him more than any other support


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> If I remember, is it the w procing twice? or something? I remember some bug like that with Jax but that was a while back.



Q proccing again if Jayce switches stances too quickly after Jax leaps to him.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Q proccing again if Jayce switches stances too quickly after Jax leaps to him.



Ah right it was Q not w.

Also fuck alistar. Always hated that support when I'm facing him and I can't use him very well e_e


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Pick someone with immediate repositioning against Alistar.
Ez pz.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Duo with Hady, go duo bot 3 times in a row and rape.

4th game he goes top and I jungle.

He feeds the shit out of Trynd 

HADY WHY.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 28, 2013)

Royal playing carelessly.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

these misplays from royal are pissing me off

like fcking srsly

lucky what the hell were you doing earlier


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

People say PraY looks like Dodoria.

Honestly, Lucky looks way more like Dodoria than PraY


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

uzi's farm
psuzu's farm
op


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

godlike 2v1'ing the two carries while uzi and the rest focus zac
royal pls


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

This is a fun game.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

4 man ult ;D


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2013)

soooooo uziroyal clearly deserves to 3-0


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

The would've thought they could beat Royal


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

uzi just carried

royal so fcking hard "lmao

unbelievable

ds;ksn;fkdm'FGLm['l
grht''mfnhgx'mnhyfg

uzi positioning

lkdsbng;kfdn'


doublelift, u bette rbe taking notes


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

eu hopes slowly dying


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Uzi is just fearless. The guy gives no fucks, he's always in the front doing damage but position so well where he doesn't get damage back.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Fnatic wat.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

> uzi just carried
> 
> royal so fcking hard "lmao
> 
> ...




uh uzi didn't really carry that alone
:/


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> The would've thought they could beat Royal



they were close

but EU and barons don't mesh too well. royal had superior teamfighting as well.

and uzi was just outfarming puszu sooo hard

its only because lucky's fck ups earlier that fnatic was ahead because in spite of that, royal stayed relevant through their lanes.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

although he did shit on fnatic's bot lane
really hard


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

αce said:


> uh uzi didn't really carry that alone
> :/



no shit :\

its a team game

but there will always be that player that is the most impactful on a game

uzi carried royal on his back in those teamfights with his positioning and gave no fck attitude. his confidence is godly.

and whitez ori, missed some ults but landed all the ones that RLY mattered.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Apparently Uzi carried.

Oh wait, pretty sure they won mainly cause of Godlike zoning 2 carries every fucking fight.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Uzi is dauntless.

He puts himself right infront of an Ahri and just fucks her.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah, I don't know what you're saying. He's the ADC so of course he's going to do the most damage, but the fact that Godlike was 2v1'ing the backline and peeling for everyone while Orianna was following up on all of Tabe's ults made Uzi's job really fucking easy. 

Orianna had the biggest impact on that game.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

and props to godlike

his zoning was crazy. like even though he isn't ahead he somehow manages to zone 3 of fnatic's team while soaz tries to hit the backline, thus FNatic cannot truly follow up on it.

royal teamfighting is something else.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Godlike understands teamfighting as renekton really well too.

Keep 2 people focused on him while Uzi and Whites(I refuse to spell his name how he spells it) goes crazy behind him.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

Especially on Ezreal who has an auto peel. Who on Fnatic is going to kill an Ezreal when Renekton shuts down Ahri? 
Zac jumps in and Ezreal just jumps away from him.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Apparently Uzi carried.
> 
> Oh wait, pretty sure they won mainly cause of Godlike zoning 2 carries every fucking fight.





αce said:


> Yeah, I don't know what you're saying. He's the ADC so of course he's going to do the most damage, but the fact that Godlike was 2v1'ing the backline and peeling for everyone while Orianna was following up on all of Tabe's ults made Uzi's job really fucking easy.
> 
> Orianna had the biggest impact on that game.



but i already posted all of this

thanks for repeating what i said.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks like crocodile is the new OP


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

αce said:


> Looks like crocodile is the new OP



more op than zac?


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

> but i already posted all of this
> 
> thanks for repeating what i said





> no shit :\
> 
> its a team game
> 
> but there will always be that player that is the most impactful on a game





> Orianna had the biggest impact on that game.





Herpa.






I don't think you realize how easy Uzi had it in team fights when his team did the zoning for him. Not that hard to position. Uzi didn't have the most impact in this game, no need to jizz over him senselessly.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Gonna stop watching. My heart can't take it. If Royal wins this then SKT definitely wins worlds. Tabe said they got destroyed by them. 

 Would like to see how Fnatic does next year with Rekkles.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

well fnatic has to win 3 straight
looks grim to be honest


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Indeed, I wasn't exactly going crazy over Uzi plays that game.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

> Gonna stop watching. My heart can't take it. If Royal wins this then SKT definitely wins worlds. Tabe said they got destroyed by them.



Meh scrims don't mean much, but SKT T1 thrives in best of 5 series.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Well, Darth has lost his bet to me.

Might as well go prepare that set.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

αce said:


> Herpa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh but when you guys freak out over faker, its not senseless right?

even when its fcking bengi and their botlane who has to pick it up when faker isn't dominating? :\

not jizzing over him (uzi) but uzi's overall game sense, phenomenal use of his SS and confidence was the deciding factor in those fights. ori and renek played their part to the fullest degree (actually, being honst in retrospect, they were phenomenal 0_0 i should give renek more credit actually) but what if uzi couldn't follow up? they would have lost. and despite puszu being up on kills, uzi's insane farm kept him relevant all game. renek didn't win lane against soaz and xpeke's ahri stayed relevant with the kills though he was getting outfarmed by Whitezz.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 28, 2013)

fnatic can come back, i believe in them


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Gonna stop watching. My heart can't take it. If Royal wins this then SKT definitely wins worlds. Tabe said they got destroyed by them.
> 
> Would like to see how Fnatic does next year with Rekkles.



scrims mean nothing

c9 constantly says this. teams used to win against them in scrims but ina ctual games, c9 would dominate.

also, i recall c9 doing well against GG and fnatic in their scrims, so they said at least. yet they sort of rolled over and died. :c

i think its pretty close right now. if royal makes it to the final, it should make for great games.


----------



## Darth (Sep 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Well, Darth has lost his bet to me.
> 
> Might as well go prepare that set.


I lost that bet the moment I made it.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

> oh but when you guys freak out over faker, its not senseless right?



the only time we jizz over faker is when he makes an amazing play
its not senseless
uzi literally didn't do anything impressive this game but for some reason you're going crazy




> even when its fcking bengi and their botlane who has to pick it up when faker isn't dominating? :\



i said just four pages ago that bengi is arguably the most important part of skt t1



> not jizzing over him (uzi)





> uzi just carried
> 
> royal so fcking hard "lmao
> 
> ...


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

these kass and liss bans

glad to see teams really respecting those. c9 paid dearly for it :\


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

αce said:


> the only time we jizz over faker is when he makes an amazing play
> its not senseless
> uzi literally didn't do anything impressive this game but for some reason you're going crazy



well yeah, i edited my post right before you posted this tho. in retrospect, i think godlike deserves a majority of the credit for his zoning. he did  extremely well.

still not taking away anything uzi tho. 






> i said just two pages ago that bengi is arguably the most important part of skt t1



oh really, you think that as well? didn't see that from you. i thought you were all faker-senpai like everyone else as well tbh, my bad.





>



>_>

ok, maybe i did.


----------



## Darth (Sep 28, 2013)

kyle.

stahp.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 28, 2013)

Xpeke on ori. C9 stated that Xpeke's Ori was scarier than his Kass, let see if he lives up to the hype.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Well, Darth has lost his bet to me.
> 
> Might as well go prepare that set.



You didn't vote for SKT vs Royal.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

yeah, bengi is a beast
he usually snowballs a lane insanely hard
usually impact or faker, since they are good enough to exert insane map pressure


piglet usually doesn't fail, but when he does bengi always gets him back in the game





yeah, i didn't really think bengi was that important to skt t1 until i started this world tournament
then i remembered that his vi and his jungling in general was essential to their win over ozone in the semi's



bengi is amazing


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Wtf Fnatic, how did you kill no one.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

> C9 stated that Xpeke's Ori was scarier than his Kass



IIRC Hai said that they banned Ori because it was annoying against their "all in" style.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> kyle.
> 
> stahp.



how about u just go suck it


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

i really cringe whenever i see a lock in for aatrox
if you fall behind its gg


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

αce said:


> i really cringe whenever i see a lock in for aatrox
> if you fall behind its gg



cyanide plays the champ really well tho

his lack of passive right now is huge but im pretty certain he can play it ou well enough.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2013)

Ace games later?


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

also is picking zac against corki/ezreal even a good idea?
also, they have a lulu too

so...
wat



> Ace games later?



possibly
many things going on currently
i shouldn't even be watching this l0l


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

You can't cringe at cyanides Aatrox.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Here you go Darth.

I rarely use sigs, so just an avy.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 28, 2013)

αce said:


> i really cringe whenever i see a lock in for aatrox
> if you fall behind its gg



Well he is 4-0 at 10mins in, looks like he knows what he is doing haha.

Aatrox and Zac make a fantastic duo to dive people under tower. Add in a Leona and Ori and you got amazing team fight synergy and potential for some crazy wombo combos.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

I fail to see how you won the bet, neither of you got your 2 teams in to the finals.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Fnatic are soo good at teamfights.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

RYL want dem kills. should have just taken tower.

but huge outplay by fnatic. it was awesome. whitezz missed that gragas ult by a fair bit tho. :s


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

SKT are in the Finals are Royal are about to go into the finals, I don't see how I lost.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Except you didn't vote for Royal.

I know this because I voted for Royal, you voted for OMG or C9, I know that 100%.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

''SKT T1 vs OMG/Royal Club in the final.''

How is that even a vote? You can't vote for 2 teams in 1 spot, lol, invalid bet is invalid.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

It's how Ji works. Vae saved the day for Darth.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Ain't gonna make people wear KPop sets when the bet was invalid to begin with.

That would be like me going ''Hey Original Sin, I bet you wearing a set of my choosing for a week on that SKT and Fnatic or Royal are in the finals ''


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

> You voted for OMG or C9, I know that 100%



As if I would say an NA team is going to go the finals.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2013)

Vae is the hero we need but don't want


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Well that's nice James.

Detective Vae at work.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Even so, this current game is Fnatics to lose.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

So Fnatic are going to win this like I said, then Royal will win the next game.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

hmm

do you think cyanide's aatrox should have higher ban priority than yellowstar's leona?


----------



## Darth (Sep 28, 2013)

4N said:


> how about u just go suck it


Vae has been telling me this all day. 

Are you secretly gvae?


Lord Genome said:


> Vae is the hero we need but don't want


----------



## Darth (Sep 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Here you go Darth.
> 
> I rarely use sigs, so just an avy.



but, she's ugly. 

find a better one.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

Lmao Lulu has been destroyed.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

4N said:


> hmm
> 
> do you think cyanide's aatrox should have higher ban priority than yellowstar's leona?



His j4 and Lee sin are just as hardcore.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 28, 2013)

i feel so bad for this poor lulu, only got boots


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

And they doubted his Orianna.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks like a first pick Ori or ban for RC for Game 4, Xpeke didn't disappoint.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

idk why peke allows himself to get countered.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> but, she's ugly.
> 
> find a better one.



Hyuna ain't ugly, yo!

I was going to give you an SNSD one, but I can't allow you to have an avy of one of my babies.
But here, have some Hara.


----------



## Darth (Sep 28, 2013)

damn, this is a close game.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 28, 2013)

TIL you can QSS Chum the Waters lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't get how Fnatic can win 6 teamfights in a row and not get anything but once they lose a teamfight, they lose everything :/


----------



## Darth (Sep 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Hyuna ain't ugly, yo!
> 
> I was going to give you an SNSD one, but I can't allow you to have an avy of one of my babies.
> But here, have some Hara.



wtf this one is even worse. 

you have like zero taste jiyeon.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 28, 2013)

Did Whitez really intervention Tabe?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Whitez needs to stop ulting Tabe.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 28, 2013)

Whitezz's Ults have been very questionable this entire series. Missing Gragas and Ori Ults, and now Ulting the support multiple times.

GG Royal Club!!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Fucking called it.


----------



## Darth (Sep 28, 2013)

seeya fnatic.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Did Whitez really intervention Tabe?



He keeps ulting Tabe and losing teamfights because of it.

The last teamfight he finally ults himself and it stops xPeke's damage. It's finally over. Jiyeon did call it 3-1 >_> and Vae calling it SKT vs Royal finals.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

fnatic fucking threw that.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 28, 2013)

GG Royal.

Gonna be a nice final.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

whitez almost throwing the game with his kayle ults on a support annie who blew everything.

still, what a good game. RYL played exceptionally well and that game was a prime example of objectives > kills.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> fnatic fucking threw that.



wat

explains pls


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2013)

uzi is really really good


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> explains pls



not the series

the game.

they were up 14 kills at one point lol.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2013)

they kinda threw losing thatt baron fight, i think they were winning then


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> fnatic fucking threw that.



Fnatic was winning team fights sure, but they couldn't capitalize in objectives. RC lost a lot of team fights, but still kept up in gold through objectives and a big CS lead. If anything, it was extremely even.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 28, 2013)

i need to stop saying i believe in teams. they always lose when i say i believe in them


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Fnatic was winning team fights sure, but they couldn't capitalize in objectives. RC lost a lot of team fights, but still kept up in gold through objectives and a big CS lead. If anything, it was extremely even.



fnatic was winning team fight over team fight over team fight.

and they didn't do jack with it.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> not the series
> 
> the game.
> 
> they were up 14 kills at one point lol.





StrawHatCrew said:


> Fnatic was winning team fights sure, but they couldn't capitalize in objectives. RC lost a lot of team fights, but still kept up in gold through objectives and a big CS lead. If anything, it was extremely even.



this.

kills don't win games. objectives do.


----------



## Darth (Sep 28, 2013)

SKT probably just gonna 3-0 Royal.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

4N said:


> this.
> 
> kills don't win games. objectives do.



team fights tho.

when do you win over 4-5 team fights and not push?


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't get how Fnatic can win 6 teamfights in a row and not get anything but once they lose a teamfight, they lose everything :/



They didn't have a real answer to Shen's splitpushing and they went for dragon instead of turrets.

And lol tabe. I bet people thought he was going to say something like he was happy.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

huge mistake to go dragon over turrets.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2013)

IIRC, whenever they won fights, the lanes werent pushed enough or enough people werent alive. The one time they were able to push turrets, they got to top inhib but only had two people alive

it was the main problem about them losing the eearly turrets, they didnt have the minion waves on their side


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

dear god

Tabe with that next level thinking


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> huge mistake to go dragon over turrets.



lol TSSMMMMMM.

I love Tabe's interviews, always so good. I was half expecting him to sing though haha.

I believe RYL vs SKT is gonna go the distance and go 5 games.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> SKT probably just gonna 3-0 Royal.



You underestimate Royal.

I suspect a 3-2.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> IIRC, whenever they won fights, the lanes werent pushed enough or enough people werent alive. The one time they were able to push turrets, they got to top inhib but only had two people alive
> 
> it was the main problem about them losing the eearly turrets, they didnt have the minion waves on their side



To be honest if you keep winning teamfights over and over, you can always just tank the turret a bit and damage the turret a bit then back off. There were teamfights when 4 of them would be alive but they opt going for dragon and then shove the lanes instead of pressuring down a turret.

When you win a lot of teamfights and do nothing with it then all Royal had to do is win one teamfight and just take everything they want.

It was extremely close however, Royal was still in this game because of the farming BUT fnatic definitely had the advantage because of their teamfighting abilities and Whitez would just ult Tabe for no reason.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 28, 2013)

tempted to say I believe in royal, but then they will probably lose


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2013)

id have to rewatch it to see what they did after fights but yeah

also if royal beats skt1 it needs to be 3-0 or 3-1, im convinced you cant beat them in a game 5


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

_Really_ hope they keep Puszu because he played amazing in the tournament. I don't know much about Rekkles actually but to be honest, Puszu did so much for Fnatic in the tournament and did his goddamn best. Even if they didn't get to finals, his performance was spectacular. 

Some people on reddit is saying Uzi outcs'd him every game but would putting Rekkles in make a difference? Eh. Comparing Uzi to Puszu is unfair. (Meanwhile xPeke loses to Whitez in lane every game too)


----------



## Chausie (Sep 28, 2013)

on one had, i'd feel bad for puszu if he got replaced after doing so well

on the other hand, puszu went into fnatic as a temporary adc, knowing that eventually rekkles will replace him, so


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Screw Rekkles, he can find another team.

There's no reason to replace Puzsu when he's not a weak point, he does well and has synergy with the team unlike Rekkles.

Besides, I don't want Rekkles in the LCS, he's a cuntbag


----------



## Chausie (Sep 28, 2013)

we all know what you think of rekkles, vae

your hatred of him is almost as if he's been maliciously hurting animals


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Screw Rekkles, he can find another team.
> 
> There's no reason to replace Puzsu when he's not a weak point, he does well and has synergy with the team unlike Rekkles.
> 
> Besides, I don't want Rekkles in the LCS, he's a cuntbag



I recall you talked to him before on Skype and played with him. Why do you think he's a cuntbag lol.

But yeah Puszu isn't a weak point. He did amazing and should just stay in Fnatic.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I recall you talked to him before on Skype and played with him. Why do you think he's a cuntbag lol.
> 
> But yeah Puszu isn't a weak point. He did amazing and should just stay in Fnatic.



Because he's generally an asshole?
Everything I ever hear about him from his best friend, a guy I talk to and play with daily, is almost always something bad. 

Then there's the fact that they often have LAN parties and I can hear him in the background of skype, being a dick. Earlier today I heard him while he played CS:GO and it wasn't pleasant.

He's arrogant, he's a flamer, he's let the fame get to his head and so on.
I don't like him as a person, I can respect that he's a good player but not the best person.

Anyway, time for bed, good night.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

> id have to rewatch it to see what they did after fights but yeah
> 
> also if royal beats skt1 it needs to be 3-0 or 3-1, im convinced you cant beat them in a game 5



uh the entire reason skt t1 is so strong is because they will never drop 3 games to you










It's pretty amazing what SKT T1 has done. In their first ever season of OGN, they recruit the top solo q ranked player and 4 other people that no one ever heard of and they beat CJ Frost to come third. Keep in mind that Frost and Blaze were considered the two powerhouses of the tournament and it wasn't until Ozone beat Blaze convincingly that people realized that SKT T1 wasn't weak.

Then they won the Summer season of OGN. And now they are in the world finals and are the favourites going into it.





Just think of it the way Monte puts it: SKT T1 has never lost a best of to any team except for Ozone in the Spring Split when Dade was basically a god.


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

Meanwhile, teams that are 2-3 years old at this point can't even make it into group stages or past group stages. ZZZZZ.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 28, 2013)

Is Syndra viable? Compared to my other champion picks like Lux or Rumble?

I just played a game with her and she used to be one of my mains. She's amazing in lane but can't really do much in a team fight, at least that's my view on her.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 28, 2013)

like waddles said a while ago, every champ is viable in some way or another. you're playing for fun, so it doesn't matter so much, imo. 

if you feel you can't team fight on her, pick her into teams that aren't focused on team fighting?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2013)

Chausie said:


> like waddles said a while ago, every champ is viable in some way or another. you're playing for fun, so it doesn't matter so much, imo.
> 
> if you feel you can't team fight on her, pick her into teams that aren't focused on team fighting?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2013)

αce said:


> uh the entire reason skt t1 is so strong is because they will never drop 3 games to you


uh well yeah but if you think like that you might as well crown them winner

im saying if royal wins its not gonna be a game 5


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2013)

i crowned skt t1 the moment group stages was over and they drew gamania bears


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

i thought gama bears was a sleeper op team


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2013)

I said SK T1 was gonna win before the tournament started.
After watching faker vids all other mids seem retarded.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

daaaamn

based monte from the 90s it seems


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

>that hair


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

monte looks good with long hair doe

what you getting at?


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

I thought that counted as an orgasm reaction image.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

so im watching ep 21 of shinegeki no kyojin


*Spoiler*: __ 



it takes 3 elite soldiers to handicap the female titan

they all die

then mikasa comes along and handicaps all by herself.

friendship bonds op


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2013)

dgldglkdfflgnfd

onto ep 22 

captain levi 

we might end up seeing a return of 4N's diaries soon

why dis anime so goood

forget mikasa, levi can have my children


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> huge mistake to go dragon over turrets.


bronze tournament


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

I need help to stop my losing streak.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2013)

Don't die.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2013)

[youtube]F2FMDV8yW9M[/youtube] 
What I'll be listening to while playing Jinx.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2013)

ShurioR joined the room.
EDER25: adc
StockyStock: i'll be mid
RemChu: ill suck a dick for first pick
EDER25: ok
EDER25: i will we you first pick


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 29, 2013)

On a 7 game losing streak, and I'm pretty sure I just tanked the fuck out of my MMR cause now I'm queing with silvers rofl. I don't know why I kept playing honestly, I guess deep down I'm a masochist.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

4N said:


> daaaamn
> 
> based monte from the 90s it seems



he looks quite a bit like Christopher Eccleston


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

Isn't that back when Monte was Phreak's WC3 coach?


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 29, 2013)

Ahh missed the Semis. Heard Royal won. 

Jinx looks interesting.

On another note, I finally caught up with Breaking Bad.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

I should probably watch Breaking Bad eventually...

YIL that Shen is probably my best top laner atm. My strengths in top lane are Cs'ing and trading but I tend to push the lane too far when I play champs with waveclear and I almost always end up getting camped. 

I'm pretty good at cs'ing at tower, even while under harass. And all of Shen's damage is single target, so even if I do play super aggressive I won't have to push the lane so hard. He's a good champ for me. 

Just reevaluated my mmr. And lol @ Op.GG's thing compared to lolking's. 





It's telling me my mmr is beyond Gold II but lolking has me listed even higher. And lolking doesn't base your mmr outside of your division iirc. 

welp, w/e.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 29, 2013)

You can marathon it like I did. Series finale is tomorrow.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> I should probably watch Breaking Bad eventually...
> 
> YIL that Shen is probably my best top laner atm. *My strengths in top lane are Cs'ing* and trading but I tend to push the lane too far when I play champs with waveclear and I almost always end up getting camped.
> 
> ...



I remember you saying yesterday that you were missing CS all the time 

Also that OP.GG thing is bad, it only bases it off your recently played games, that's why I'm around your MMR when I look at it too.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeh I complain about missing 1-2 cs every other wave but honestly when I critique my micro in lane I'm pretty damn good at cs'ing overall. 

and lol @ you being 11 mmr higher than me.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

oh damn my girl rachel seltzer still doin interviews in the scene!



she has a bunch more at the bottom of the page. I wish we saw more of her as a host instead of just doing interviews.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

I think the 11 MMR higher is only because I lost 1 ranked game compared to your 2 losses.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

Also, you might be decent at CSing.

But you're not at my level yet


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, you might be decent at CSing.
> 
> But you're not at my level yet



lol says the guy who only plays adc and needs a support to babysit him in lane so he can cs more easily 

My cs in solo lanes/jungle >>> than yours.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

new website made by the guy who made lolnexus. It's still in development and it's missing a bunch of features, but the level of detail is pretty crazy and it looks really promising.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

Shots fired.
Hitmans hired.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol says the guy who only plays adc and needs a support to babysit him in lane so he can cs more easily
> 
> My cs in solo lanes/jungle >>> than yours.



Don't know about that bro.

My CS in mid and top is usually better than what I see you get too 

Sorry to disappoint you, top main that can't CS well in his own lane


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Don't know about that bro.
> 
> My CS in mid and top is usually better than what I see you get too
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you, top main that can't CS well in his own lane



lol why are you even stuck in your own little world "little man that can only play adc"? 

Maybe you should learn how to play support since you know, you need to get carried every game.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

I recall my Janna being unrivaled by anything I've ever seen you play.

So obviously I'm the better support here


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

By the way, you said you'll probably be at the net cafe tonight.

Any idea on when you'll be there?


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

give me like two hours bebe <3


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

So Diana is strong against Orianna, Ahri, and Fizz. Why does no one pick her?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

You know you at least chuckled.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

Make a post about how I hate him last night.

Play CS:GO with him a few hours later.

I'm such a bad person.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf this one is even worse.
> 
> you have like zero taste jiyeon.







You must like dykes or something if you say Hara and Hyuna are ugly.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 29, 2013)

40 min login queue ffff

vae, you're such a hypocrite

and jiyeon, different people have different tastes


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

i wa in 37 min queue for aram and barely canceled it. now i cant get into any queue


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So Diana is strong against Orianna, Ahri, and Fizz. Why does no one pick her?



She's only strong against Fizz of the champs listed there.
She can do okay against the others, I'd say the matchups are fair.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

What AD Assassins counter Ahri?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

honestly talon should theoretically. thats just instant burst which ahri cant escape. could be wrong tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

Talon can because his stealth can negate foxfire.
And the damage/silence to kill her at his desire.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

Chausie said:


> 40 min login queue ffff
> 
> vae, you're such a hypocrite
> 
> and jiyeon, different people have different tastes



I am indeed.

I also closed down LoL when playing, 3 hours 40min log in time.

Nice.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

Does Zed counter her?

Or atleast do well against her?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Does Zed counter her?
> 
> Or atleast do well against her?



she can charm/ult out of his ult before he does anything significant


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

Not really since she can ult away from his and get out of range.
If a Zed beats Ahri in lane then that would be really strange.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> I am indeed.
> 
> I also closed down LoL when playing, 3 hours 40min log in time.
> 
> Nice.



punishment


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

I always see people pick Zed into Ahri and do well though.

Maybe cause it's bronze.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

billion hour queue time.

cool. 

fuck this server imo.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 29, 2013)

hahaha, you'll have to get used to it now darth


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Make a post about how I hate him last night.
> 
> Play CS:GO with him a few hours later.
> 
> I'm such a bad person.



Just think though. One day you can be best friends with EU's best adc and maybe get a tag along ride to the next worlds series


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Just think though. One day you can be best friends with EU's best adc and maybe get a tag along ride to the next worlds series


vae's just being an attention whore drama queen, you can just ignore him.


----------



## Xin (Sep 29, 2013)

Why server down?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 29, 2013)

4N said:


> Has anyone here played Torchlight? I'm thinking about buying it on Steam along with Agarest when it is released.



I've played Torchlight, it's like Diablo 1 with a lot of cool new features, have a 99 Alchemist.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

EU servers get fucked so hard by riot


----------



## Guiness (Sep 29, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I've played Torchlight, it's like Diablo 1 with a lot of cool new features, have a 99 Alchemist.



i've never played diablo so i dunno the standard.

is it fun tho? do you play with friends and shit? is there an actual storyline? i like games with good plots.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 29, 2013)

4N said:


> i've never played diablo so i dunno the standard.
> 
> is it fun tho? do you play with friends and shit? is there an actual storyline? i like games with good plots.



Let's just say Diablo/Torchlight isn't liked for the plot, because there isn't much, it's about dungeon crawling, killing monsters and collecting lots of cool loot.

Is this Torchlight 1 or 2? 1 is single player only, 2 has online multiplayer and is a fun time.

Though if you never played Diablo, I think you should do that instead, has a better atmosphere and still has people playing online today, which I would say try Diablo 2, not Diablo 3 though.

Diablo 2 is favorite rpg ever.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

> I practice flashing in ranked games.





> saint practices flashing at blue buff.





> and smiting at baron during lcs. But he takes his time.



I'm so done with reddit


----------



## αce (Sep 29, 2013)

from what i've seen in ogn, zed vs ahri is mainly skill match up
if zed hits 6 first he can probably just straight up win the lane


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 29, 2013)

Also sorry about not joining you before 4N, you always caught me going offline.

We should play together today since I'm done grinding ranked, going to grind to Platinum after a break.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

XP quints with Zil support new meta.
Learn to be an alpha! Not a beta!


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> XP quints with Zil support new meta.
> Learn to be an alpha! Not a beta!



XP quints on junglers with gp10 seals armor glyphs and as marks

WE GOT THIS


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

I have to draw the OG Vetruvian man. Kill me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

GP10 runes suck since the ambient gold gain change.
Also does Jinx have default or a steroid with 700 range?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 29, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Let's just say Diablo/Torchlight isn't liked for the plot, because there isn't much, it's about dungeon crawling, killing monsters and collecting lots of cool loot.
> 
> Is this Torchlight 1 or 2? 1 is single player only, 2 has online multiplayer and is a fun time.
> 
> ...



hmmm i do like my storylines. im pretty interested in getting Agarest later this week and Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes.



Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Also sorry about not joining you before 4N, you always caught me going offline.
> 
> We should play together today since I'm done grinding ranked, going to grind to Platinum after a break.



yeah sure c:



WAD said:


> XP quints with Zil support new meta.
> Learn to be an alpha! Not a beta!



where do you get these ideas from 

i didnt even know they had XP quints.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

levelling a smurf is so time consuming.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You know you at least chuckled.


The three dancing guys should've been Talon, Warwick and Zombie Brand .-.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> GP10 runes suck since the ambient gold gain change.
> Also does Jinx have default or a steroid with 700 range?



Fuck you wad i thought we had something going on


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Just think though. One day you can be best friends with EU's best adc and maybe get a tag along ride to the next worlds series



But Relinquished in that photo has been best friends with him since they were kids.
He doesn't get a free ride to anywhere.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

Well Rekkles hasn't actually done anything in the scene. He's built fame online. I don't think he's even in America with the rest.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

Just played with a Caitlyn that would position herself really well at the beginning of team fights, but then just derp at the end and put herself right next to a garen.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> levelling a smurf is so time consuming.



I was thinking of doing that to get the Grey Warwick and Medieval Twitch skins, but it would take forever.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

Lol, get trolled Jiyeon.

It's obviously Hady.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

vae doesn't even know my account names and he can still spot me out. 

Sharp eye.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

I recognize the writing pattern.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

In my mind I said it was probably Darth or Ace.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 29, 2013)

i deleted his KingFree account. 

i get paranoid when i have people in my friend's list whom i don't recognize or remember playing with. >_>


----------



## Guiness (Sep 29, 2013)

captain levi is the fcking GOAT


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

Based Phreak


----------



## Nim (Sep 29, 2013)

I lol'd /too tired


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 29, 2013)

LOL that was you darth?

i didnt know who it was


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

You guys obviously don't speak to Hady much.

So easy to recognize who it is.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

>This current Magi chapter
>my sides left orbit.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

Tbh if he does this he has.changed since the last time i spoke to him

Also keyboard is fucked up so i need a new one
Any recommendations? Id prefer that they dont make much noise when typing


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Tbh if he does this he has.changed since the last time i spoke to him
> 
> Also keyboard is fucked up so i need a new one
> Any recommendations? Id prefer that they dont make much noise when typing



Must have been like 8 months since you last spoke to Hady.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> >This current Magi chapter
> >my sides left orbit.



IT WAS SOOOO BAD.

Quick! Somebody ask Wesley what he thought about the new Magi chapter!


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> >This current Magi chapter
> >my sides left orbit.



That shit blew your mind too?! I'm still in a daze in wtf just happen! lol


----------



## Chausie (Sep 29, 2013)

i haven't seen wesley here in a while

unless i've just been lucky enough to avoid all his posts, has he left here?


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i haven't seen wesley here in a while
> 
> unless i've just been lucky enough to avoid all his posts, has he left here?



Not even close.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> IT WAS SOOOO BAD.
> 
> Quick! Somebody ask Wesley what he thought about the new Magi chapter!





StrawHatCrew said:


> That shit blew your mind too?! I'm still in a daze in wtf just happen! lol



I was getting bored of Magi as of late so this just made me laugh hard. I wouldn't say it was bad since he had no obligation to her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

It's obviously just a temporary fling.
MorgiAli will eventually be a thing.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

I think you mean Aliyoku


----------



## αce (Sep 29, 2013)

> You guys obviously don't speak to Hady much.
> 
> So easy to recognize who it is.



coming from the guy Hady successfully baits the most <.<


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

Coming from the ^ (use bro) who gets baited by half the forum.


----------



## Santí (Sep 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Coming from a ^ (use bro)



Took out the unnecessary extras.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the help hombre.


----------



## αce (Sep 29, 2013)

so....you don't deny it?

ignoring the part about the completely irrelevant response, you can't really tell people they don't speak to Hady much upon their lack of experience with his trolling, since you know, you get baited the most by him




> Took out the unnecessary extras.




the word doesn't really offend me
he's just saying it because he thinks hes a badass or something


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm fairly certain that at this point in our civilization's history, calling someone a neanderthal is more offensive than calling a black guy a ^ (use bro).


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

Vae is what happens when Daddy abandons the family and mom comes home with a new uncle every weekend.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

You guys dont spend much time in the ghettoes do you. 
You can easily offend black people still, and probably die too.


----------



## αce (Sep 29, 2013)

> I'm fairly certain that at this point in our civilization's history, calling someone a neanderthal is more offensive than calling a black guy a ^ (use bro).








Yeah, no....


----------



## αce (Sep 29, 2013)

I mean, I'm not offended by it. But go to certain parts of the States or even certain parts of Toronto and say that out loud. The chances that you get put in the ICU are pretty high. Anyone can say something over the internet, Vae is just the cliche example of an internet badass who uses anonymity and geographical differences to his advantage.

I dare him to say that in real life on the south side of los angeles


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

Just one more.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh god the summer weekend solo queue.
Now when I'm back I can play motivation anew.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

Tazmo is a greedy scumbag.
Worse than a woman on the rag.


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 29, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

